# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls part 10



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Omg,

Am i the first post wayhay beet ya topkat hahahahahahah.


----------



## Fire Opal

Oh no you beat me  

 a new page, a new start

FO x


----------



## Topkat08

lol Nix looks like u beat me & FO so thats double trouble    how r u today?!

Spot on FO, new room, new cycle & a fresh chart! Dont lose faith hun  

Thanks for the new room Shelle  

TK x


----------



## VicG

Have you finished your ironing now TopKat? Sounds like you've had a busy day, ironing, hoovering - you ought to put you feet up and have a break!  To answer you previous question - AF is due in about 2 weeks (ish) but she varies by about 5 days either side so who knows!  Once she does arrive due to start clomid on cd2.  Although the doc didn't mention the 3 pm thing and what to count as cd1  

FO - sorry to hear you a feeling


----------



## Fire Opal

Just add a   moment but have cheered up after me and DH listened to some fav songs from the past

Made me think what is your fav uplifting song

Just played an oldy, 

Lutrica McNeal, "Ain't that just the way" and 
Sweet Box "everything is going to be alright"

Both cd singles i got years ago, so ladies what does it for you to lift your spirit's and get you back on track?

FO


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls i am back on th evil clomid this month... just finished my course. Now on for first scan on thursday for IUI (hopefully)

Sorry to hear about the bfn fire opal, i know how devastating it can be. How are you feeling now? I find I get one day of really bad mood, tearfulness then i start feeling a bit better.... though i still hate af!


----------



## TracyK

Hope the scan goes ok Abby and you can have your IUI
Morning everyone. Sorry I've been awol for so long, my depression has been bad. I'm on some new meds now, and managed to lose the weight I'd lost then gained over the last few months lol
Anyways DH and I feel we're ready to get back on the fertility rollercoaster, so I need to shift these 3kgs quick so I can get the clomid!


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies! 

took my first clomid last night! woo hoo! :-D i felt so sick after i took it :-s

got my appointment at 2.25 today so might get a telling off, who knows lol.

Harm, can't wait to hear the results of your scan! 

TK, you testing today? 

FO, if nothing happens with af, retest in a few days 

i forgot to say, my psychic said when i have children i will have more than i bargained for..... twins??

finish work at 11.45 today, so i will get on in the afternoon if i can  

kirsty xx


----------



## JW3

Morning Girls,

Bubkin - hope the appt goes well , 

FO - here's a hug  , 

TracyK - thinking positive for you so you can start the clomid soon 

Hi Nicola-kate, TK, VicG, Abbeybela, and everyone else. 

Feeling loads better this week after getting really drunk at friends wedding this weekend.  About 4-5 weeks until my next appt   praying I get to start Clomid then or at least very short time until next laproscopy.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Ladies

hello Vic, how r u today hun?! Lets hope af arrives 5 days early so u can start the clomid and experience all the lurrrrvly side effects and become a true clomid    
Ive got to admit as well Ive never been told the 3pm ''rule'' even when ive rung my clinic n asked about the clomid. Im not sitting here saying its wrong btw im just saying ive never been told! cd1 is the first day of a full flow bleed, any spotting or brown (old) blood doesn't count. 

 FO How u feeling today huni? glad ur hubby managed 2 lift ur spirits last night.  

Hiya Abby, good luck for thurs hun. Lets hope all is well so u can start IUI  

hay Tracy sorry to hear that uve had bad depression but glad u've managed to lose the weight n lift ya spirits hun   im sure the 3kg wont be that hard to lose  

Bubs glad u started the clomid hun but u should of see ur cons first but as u have only taken one tab i cant see u get told off   good luck with ur appointment today hun. So we could have Harm with twins n u with trips   lol

Good luck with ur scan Harm hun  

I feel so rough   woke up at 5.30 thinking af had come coz thats how my stomach felt   but she hadn't thank god, not due on till the 27th! so i took my temp at 5.30 coz i couldn't get back to sleep!   had hot flushes this morning & its not even very warm as well as feeling sick after my morning coffee  

My temp was 35.8 @ 5:30, after using a BBT Adjuster it said my temp would of been 36.12 so do i round it off to 36.1 or 36.2?! 

Take Care Everyone
TK x


----------



## bubkin

i know tk, its not like they didn't give me the pills in the first place though.  medway is very strange with the way they work, never even been offered a lap and dye, and to me i think its one of the first things that should be done to save time. but hey,  they might be pleased i have started it lol

looking forward to going, hopefully i won't be sat around too long, but they normally run an hour behind lol


----------



## Topkat08

Saying that Bubs i havent had my tubes checked either n if i get a bfn then im gonna be starting my 6th cycle. I read on the info sheet that they are suppose to scan u after each cycle but had none of that either. I feel the exact same way that they should of atleast checked the tubes first coz if they are blocked or something we're just wasting the tabs but what do we know ay?!  

Lets hope ur not waiting around 2 long... if u are...   lol

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello everyone

hope ya all ok.

feeling v slow today,left my smile at home today    also confused as my temp went back up to 36.9 this am, can ya temp change if you go and stay in a colder house for a few days ? as was at my mums fri and sat night. 

only getting watery pink spotting at the mo and only in the morning, then a v small amount of pale brown, in the day.

I'm worn out and want to sleep for a week, 

FO


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning FO

I think staying in a cold place would mess with ur temps! r u gonna do anyother test 2day?  

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

TK no i don't think so, i can't take it. will just wait for full on af to come

Been thinking of giving clomid a miss this month as can't deal with how it makes me feel.
not sure what to do   

fo


----------



## bubkin

FO, please don't lose hope yet, you might had a bleed, wait till wednesday and if u still haven't had a full af retest.

bubs xx


----------



## Topkat08

Bubs right FO, there could still be hope! It ain't over till the wicked  shows properly!

If u feel that u need a break from the clomid then do it, sort urself out, get over this month & then start a fresh. U'll probably feel a lot better for it but whatever u decide to do, we're all here for ya  

TK x


----------



## Topkat08

Gawd this is doing my head in... ive just had a bacon butty with a cup of coffee n now i feel sick, if that's not bad enough i keep having these hot flushes... fine one minute n dripping sweat the next and if i didn't know better i'd swear af was coming but its early... had late af's but never ever early ones!  my nips are sore but my left but my left one feels worse!!!! Whats is going on?! 

Can someone help me with my temp please... do i round 36.12 too 36.1 or 36.2?! i know that my be a silly question as i should just use 36.12 but my chart is rounded n never needed to use the adjuster thingy.

TK x


----------



## harmony802005

hi there lovely ladies well i have been and i am not 8 weeks i am just 6 wks and 1 day i still feel like crying still feel so so scared i will write what she wrote on the report form,single gestation,sac contains a yolk,a tiny fetal pole of 2mm,no fetal heart movment as to early ,sac vol 1.5 ml approx 6 weeks,left ovary contains 25mm compus liteal cyst,i just so want to be able to relax but cant feel like i am on tender hooks but i did manage to see a little bubs and the sac seemed quite big,i must be big because there is alot of fluid or something lol i dont know?how is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Harm, 

aww bless ya about ur scan! hopefully u can start to relax!  

TK x


----------



## harmony802005

i wished babe thay couldnt see the heartbeat yet she said it was to early but i manage to work him out he looked like a tadpole to me bless bubs,how r thinks with u hun?x


----------



## Topkat08

''he'' so u think its a boy?! do u know when ur next scan is coz u'll see the heartbeat in the next  

im not feeling so good today, feel & have been sick, had the worst hot flushes this morning, didn't sleep very well last night....woke up at 5.30 thinking af was here coz that's how my stomach felt, ive had to cancel all my appointments today coz i just feel sooo rough & tired! 

can u help me with something plz... do u round 36.12 to 36.1 or 36.2?!

Nikki x


----------



## harmony802005

i wld round 36.12 to 36.2 hun,not sure about scan i have got one back on the 3rd od oct dont know if i still need to go to my booking appt yet its all confussing lol,r hunny just rest u feeling yuck cld be a very good sign as do u remember i felt so so yucky babe,just put ur feet up and relax babe xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

TK i felt just like you last week, hang in there lady  

I'm still   no spotting yet, just watery blood first thing.
just got shape pains and a dull ache, 

On friday i nearly went mad as my scalp, face and arms itched so badly i looked like i had fleas

Have really itchy face and nose at mon. scratching feels really good.

HI ya Harm


----------



## Topkat08

thanks for that Harm. feel so rough yet gd that my temp is back on the rise after my lil drop 11dpo so   that its all gd... if not im gonna get 2 the docs n find out whats going on lol.

Just ring them up and ask about ur next scan booked for the 3rd n see what they say. Its only 11 days away so i shouldnt think u'd need it yet but double check hun  

FO have u ever had a weird spotting like this before and does ur af normally come when expected?! i take it u r due on today   if shes not here then test again! i know u dont want the heartache if it is a bfn but its better to be safe than sorry hun  

TK x


----------



## Topkat08

hello again girlie's

Bubs how did ur appointment go huni?!

*warning rant coming up*
Im feeling really really rough n have all day! i woke up this morning as already mentioned at 5.30 n felt like af was here but she wasn't thank god! but all day today it's been the same on & off. I had a sandwich which made me sick. I felt so rough that i had to go n lie down, fell asleep n woke up how many hours later... took my temp just to see n it was the highest it has *ever* been @ 37.3  but im still getting af type pains n its worrying me! thinking that im coming on  
I've looked at the 2ww symptom list so i know that af pains are common and with it being 4 days till im due on it does bring some hope but this waiting game is driving me  I really really want to test but am so scared of what might stare back at me and i'd like to wait till i miss my af (hopefully)

Sorry for coming in here n moaning but u girlie's are the only ones that know what we have to go through n exactly how we feel?!


----------



## Fire Opal

TK hope ya feeling a bit better. we need to rant once in a while,

ya temp has gone up loads  good sign i think. its a pain i went to stay at my mums as not sure if temp went down from her cold house or if it's af, as it is back up to 36.9 this am 

All i can say is i know where ya coming from.

No spotting today  COME ON AF I'M READING FOR YOU  

just bought a veggie hair dye Mahogany blonde, need a change from my blonde. instant change and boost.

 TK

FO x


----------



## Topkat08

Aww thanks FO  

Staying in a cold house would mess with ur temps hun! If u haven't had any spotting then i really would advise u to take another test! Whats the latest af has ever arrived?!

Sorry if i sound a bit   but what colour is ''Mahogany blonde'' i dye my hair mahogany n its browny red   

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

same as, think they call it blonde as it gives you light bits.

last month i was 10 days late  today is day 29 so could be any time, still itching and (.Y.) are heavy and sore. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just hate this waiting

off to do hair back later to let you know how it goes he he

FO


----------



## Topkat08

Well im still keeping my fingers crosses for ya hun so u know either way 

Ok go n do ya hair n let us know how it looks   lets hope it doesnt turn orange   lol 

TK x


----------



## RoseB

Hey Ladies
Haven't been on here for ages as was waiting for my next consultant appointment and trying not to focus on IF and pg.  
Anyway, just been and no more clomid for me. They have decided that after two rounds with no ovulation or af it is probably a waste of time. DH is going to get his sa and if all is OK I am going to be referred for IUI.
Thank you for support and lovely advice.   Sending Baby Dust to you all. Will pop back now and then to see those  
Rxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya tk babe i think everything is looking really good for u babe my fingers r so crossed for ya babe xx

Does veggie hair dye have achemicals in it as my hair really needs doing was looking at maybe henna hairdye lol its sending me crazy i really need it done :-( x


----------



## Fire Opal

Harm its all natual, no ammonia 

I didn't leave it on to long just to see what it did, but as you don't mix it i've got more to have another go. ant health food shop should do them, 

this itching is driving me mad, haven't had any spotting today 

I want a new body  

FO


----------



## VicG

Hi TK - I would have thought you would round down.  Only cos I remember at school they always taught you that if its 0.5 of above you go up and lower you go down??  How much of a geek do I sound like now for paying attention in maths class.  And not sure how maths relates to temperature charting - at least the graph plotting skills will come in handy!

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit ropey but hopefully its all a good sign and means a BFP could be on the way.

FO - Yellow by coldplay always make me and DH smile  

I have seen quite a few mentions of itching - is this a die effect of the Clomid?? I have pretty bad allergies and often go really itchy all over for now apparent reason - haven't even started taking it yet so I hope it doesn't make it worse!

Harmony - It'll be October before you know it


----------



## bubkin

Evening Ladies!

Consultant appointment went really well, they was not bothered by me starting the Clomid at all   she said i will need 21 day bloods, and DP has to have SA  

they have said if i ovulate i will take for 3 months, then have HSG - i think thats what she said- an injected dye and internal scan to check my tubes.

if i don't ovulate then we will look into other options,  but i am so pleased with the way it went  

hows everyone this eve

bubs xx


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Evening girlie's,

Guess what i have been charting my temp and i must be thick shows a massive thermal **** day 12 when my temp went up to 36.9. Since then it went down to 36.1 then 2 days ago went up to 36.3 does this mean i could have ovulated 2 days ago. I hope so we have been  at IT like rabbits over the last few days lol.

Harm and tk what you girlie's think.

Glad your app went well Bubkin.

He Jen and fo hope you are both well.

Cant believe i got the 1st post i was well pleased with myself hahahahahahha.

So if my temps are what i think they are seems I'm on my 2ww and have approx 12 days to testing and counting down. Mind you since i didn't take the clomid this month not sure if i would have ovulated but my day 21 bloods on Wednesday will soon tell me i guess i will be so disappointed if i didn't ovulate on my own this month with all the jiggy action.

Omg sorry Abby wounded where you had sneaked of to Mrs how are you Hun.


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies, where are you all hiding?? 

kirsty x


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

HI ya Bub thats fab about the clomid, I had hsg and found i had blocked left tube,not infected just doesn't work.   it works for you, my day21 bloods have gone up from 36 to 76 this month.

Still waiting for proper af, no more spotting since monday am  and temp is still 36.8 
woke up with a head ache this am, still there a little,face not so itchy today, but nips are  

Have given up with tests and will just wait fir af to show her face. feeling a bit sick this am and my (.Y.) are really heavy, not long now  

Well the sun is shining and i have work to do,
Much love to all

FO


----------



## bubkin

keep positive FO, as its not over till she comes


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning 

Hiya Harm, hows u n the babies today?! Keeping everything crossed for my chart  

Nicola hope ur alright hun. The first half of your cycle - from day 1 of menstrual bleeding to ovulation, your temperatures should remain in the low range. Occasionally, right before ovulation, a large amount of estrogen is released causing the temperatures to dip a little lower. Once the temperature shifts upward for approximately 3 days, you can safely assume that ovulation has occurred. So if is high tomorrow then its safe to say that u have ovulated when u think. Hope that helps some hun. Keep loads of   & im praying this is ur month   x

 hello FO hun hows ur hair turned out?! got a couple of words for ya... pee pee pee pee! it aint over till she comes n if ur temp is still high then it could still be gd! 

Bubs great news about the clomid, lets hope everything goes alright with ya both. Welcome 2 the lovely world of the clomid S.E's, wont be long now  

Is a HSG where ur knocked out or awake?! I was told that if i dont fall pg by Jan then they are going to check my tubes but i'll be knocked out so whats that?!  

Rose im sorry to hear that the clomid is of no use to ya hun but hopfully the IUI may bring u some better luck   hope everythings alright with ur dh. 

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya TK

can't bring myself to test again, will just wait for af, jusy waiting for temp to drop.   

Hsg is when you are awake, wish i wasn't as it hurt like hell, as it was blocked they try to unblock it by pushing the dye at it, ended up begging them to stop. bleed after as well.
Some find it ok and doesn't hurt, if your knocked up thats a lap n dye.

Hope ya doing ok today, oh and the hair is fine, brighten me up a bit  

 FO


----------



## Nicola-Kate

yay,

My temp was 36.3 again this am so that must mean i did ovulate around day 16 then which means in the past we where getting jiggy at the wrong times.

I'm so happy mind you got a funny tummy feeling today kinda AF pains and i have been very windy past day or 2 so that might be the cause. 
I wanna test now hahahahahahaahhah going for my day 21 bloods tomorrow so i guess that will tell me if i have ovulated or not. I hope so poor DH is shattered and my noonie is killing me. 

I think you should write a book Tk your so spot on with all of this and poddy is too.

I'm hacked of today DH is working away again until Friday he seems to be working away every week ATM I'm sick of it. He came to gave me a kiss this morning i let him kiss my cheek and i turned away i didn't want him to see i was crying. I just feel he is being taken advantage of he Say's he cant say no because there is no work in his area so they might get rid of him if he don't agree to go away.
The other 2 main engineers both live in the same town  and both allways say no. P has a baby so likes to go home to her  and the other P is idol and they know it he leaves work every day to pick his kids up from school even though his wife is at home.

DH'd boss just sent email wanting a volunteer to work sat over near wales (we live in east Anglia) I'm in 2 minds weather to call DH if he volunteers i will hit the roof should i warn him to say no.
Since my op i haven't had a ciggie but jesh do i need one today I'm so stressed out yet really have nothing to be stressed about.


----------



## bubkin

thanks fire opal u know how to scare people lol, i'm praying i won't need it lol!!!

thanks tk, i have been taking at night, but i find i am having trouble sleepining, i don't normally, but could be due to af?


----------



## Fire Opal

soz bub didn't mean to scare you but wish i'd known what to expect.

All i can say is to ask for your DH to come in with you, he had to wear an xray cover but he held my hand and talked to me the whole time, if i'd gone though that on my own he would never have under stood what i went though, most don't hurt so don't worry. 

FO


----------



## bubkin

the doctor said i could have the dye inected into my hand or the usual way..... hmmm neither sound pleasing, just hope i haven't got to do it lol


----------



## Nicola-Kate

hey girls again,

Your lucky fo my DH wasn't allowed in with me i had to go it alone. 
Due to my cervix being smaller than normal they had probs passing the thing through so i found it very painful.
It took them well over 2 hours in the end. Due to my tenderness in that area they where just about to give up when it worked thank god.
I also found the pain unbearable and i bled very heavy for about a week after, on the other hand my friend had it done and it didn't hurt her one bit. I put that down to her noonie being huge hahahahahhaha which must mean mine is small and tiny (only thing on me that is) ROFL.


----------



## Topkat08

Nicola i know that it must be horrible 2 feel like ur dh is being advantage of. I think u should ring him n let him know how u feel before u fly of the handles and just see what he says. If he knows exactly how u feel then he might surprise ya n say no.  

OUCH that sounded painful FO! Glad I'll be knocked out but   i wont need it! I hope if af is coming then she arrives sooner rather then later. Have u decided if u are taking a break from the clomid?! 
Glad ur hair has brightened u up a bit  

Bub i had a really bad nights sleep the last 2 nights! must have woken up about 4 times last night n took ages to get back to sleep   lets hope it passes both of us by rather soon lol x 

Thanks for that Vic... wasnt being rude by not replying just forgot   hope ur alright! x

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

NK soz you had pain as well, the whole thing was   
the big machine and a man messing about down there, I was v lucky to have DH there, made him much more caring and loving after.

TK not sure about clomid yet, feel in no mans land at mo, don't know what i'm thinking

Bub as for taking it at night, I found taking clomid at lunch time was good, so mornings where ok and by the end of the day I could feel crap at home and had no trouble sleeping.

FO


----------



## bubkin

might be worth a go then, i hate losing sleep, and as the seasons are chaging i find it hard to get up in the morning as it is not bright :-(  oh well   can't wait for xmas so i can stay cuddled up in bed all day ;-)


----------



## Fire Opal

Oooooooo we just changed to our winter king size duck down duvet

Oh god was so hard to get up this am

V early night tonight to make the most of it  

Off for lunch back after 1 

toodle pip
FO


----------



## Fire Opal

not a single sign of af today  

eaten to much, want to go to sleep

FO


----------



## Fire Opal

no ones about but i'll tell you anyway

went to doc's about this itchy face and arms and got blood tests tmw for my liver   

Now i'm confused /

FO


----------



## bubkin

don't panic, FO, it could just be the clomid, or pregnancy. these things can do funny things to u, some doctors have their heads up their jacksies, don't panic i'm sure ur liver is fine,  your not yellow are you?


----------



## bubkin

here i found this 

Itching may be caused by a variety of conditions including:

Fungal infections, such as vaginal infections and athlete's foot 
Candiasis / other types of yeast overgrowth 
Mold allergies
Vitamin A over load
Pregnancy - thought to be due to excess estrogen levels 
Chemical irritation 
Plant irritations like poison ivy and poison oak 
Dust and pollen allergies
Just about every known disease of the liver


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers lady

feel i'm going made or got fleas

just found this on google (obstetric cholestasis) only happenes when you are preggers and doesn't go away til birth  

We're food shopping later to might get another test just to make sure

what ever next  

FO


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Girlie's miss me did ya?!  


FO dont worry about ur liver hun... docs have a way of putting the sh!tters in people! x

Hello Bubs how r u getting on with the clomid?! x

I was gonna buy a hpt when i was shopping but changed my mind (yes i dont keep the my home) although i really want to know im trying to hold off! I think i am pg but that could just be wishful thinking so i don't want 2 take a pt before i know that af is late in case i have a bfn starring back at me  

I dont normally suffer from eczema but i've noticed that ive got in on one of my arms   sexy  

Isnt it weird not seeing PoDsY about?! 

TK x


----------



## Topkat08

Oh yeah FO in reply 2 ur msg asking what songs lift my spirit... i have already answered ya on ur other thread but just thought of the 3 main ones...

Lady Saw - (Infertility) No Less Of Then A Woman 

Angie Stone - No More Rain In this Cloud

Gerald Levert & Tina Marie - A Rose By Any Other Name

The last 2 are what my dp played when we first got together  

TK x


----------



## VicG

Hi Bubs,

I had a hycosy last week - not sure if thats the same a an HSG.  I also had the trans vaginal ultrasound thing.  THe ultrasound was literally a plastic thing that the  doc put up my 'noonie' - (I like that word so I'm gonna pinch it!! - thanks Nicola).  He covered it in lubricant fisrt and it was in and out in no time - not at all uncomforatble and he was chatting to me and literally bobbed it in   . Uterus - check, ovaries, check   .
The the dye bit was also fine and took about 10 mins.  He stuck a speculum in just like when you have a smear - that was the most uncomfortable bit - but no worse than a smear.  When he put the dye in I didn't feel a thing.  I took 2 nurofen and 1 paracetamol half an hour before the procedure.  Hope that makes you feel a bit better  

TK - how are you today - when are you due to test - still feeling a bit icky?

FO - sounds like the itching could be a good (??) sign even thought it shounds unbearable.  Did you get a test when you went shopping?


----------



## bubkin

hey tk, clomid hasn't made me feel any different yet apart from the disturbed sleep patten but hey can't have it all ,

vicG that still sound pretty bad its the injection of the dye that makes me feel queasy but i hope it won't come to that lol

tk when is ur test date again??


----------



## VicG

Hi Bubs,

It really wasn't too bad - I couldn't even feel the dye go in.  I promise it was no worse than a smear - I was really worried too and so happy afterwards - I didn't even have any twinges or anything and didn't feel uncomfortable at all or anything.  PM me if you like if you have any specific questions


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies,  my god did i have hot flushes last night, and couldn't sleep lol.  i feel so exhausted today as i don't cope well with bad nights sleep, good job i don't get grumpy lol 

any news??


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning Gals

Bub, i get really hot flushing to, hang on in there hun

Got blood test at 11, had a really painful am, woke up to really back af pain and when i went to the loo thought thats it all over but   just a bit of watery pink stuff like saturday, walked dogs and thought that will get things moving but no, TMI I stuck a tampon up there to have a look and just pale pink on end.  

Feel really sick this am to, going to ask them to test for pg when they do blood test today.
Oh didn't do a pg test at home had enough of them  

I'm on day 31 and temp is still 36.8, I know af is just round the corner, just wish she would get on with it.
As for itching still have itchy face and arms, Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

TK not long til you test how ya feeling today ? 
 to all

FO


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Ladies

 Bubs ur a true clomid side effecter now 

 hiya FO, good luck with ur bt hun! x

_*Warning...Yet another rant coming up*_
Well how  am i feeling today?! woke up in the night thinking af had arrived...again! but she hadn't so went back to bed, this morning when i woke up & took my temp it had dropped right down to 35.8 TMI coming then when i went to the loo there was a really light red streak of blood, went back to the loo a bit later n nothing except when i wiped (sorry)  I'm only on cd28 n never had a early af (its normally late if anything) so now its all over again for another month and im gonna start my 6th cycle of clomid but is it worth it?! Surely if it was going to happen with the help of clomid then it would of happened by now  I feel like its never going to happen but to just give up will bring so much more heartache and if im honest i dont know how much more i can take  
Why the hell is my body playing games with me?! i really thought this was our month but i should have known that it was just me being stupid! so here i am yet another month & yet another disappointment. U'd think it wouldn't bother us after a while but it still has that shattering effect! 

Sorry 2 moan but needed to come and let of some steam off and u girlies are the only ones that understand!

hope everyone's alright
TK x


----------



## bubkin

like we said to FO, its not over till af arrives properly, and as PoD said before not everyone has the same temperature effect on the chart, so don't be disappointed yet tk.

i know its is hard, but think of what u want to achieve and never ever give up on ur dreams, we are fighters or we wouldn't still be here, month after month.  Big hugs to you 

having a hot flush again at the mo, my hands are sweating..... yuck!! 

FO, good luck with ur blood test.... i hate them lol and i have one on the 10th :-(


----------



## Fire Opal

OOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Oh my god, another crap blood test, left are now has bruise so she stoppped and had a go in the right arm,   not same nurse as last week, 

still af pain but no signs 

TK don't get to stressed as i had v small pinky stuff sat and sun am and then nothing and again this am but now nothing, are you in pain ? don't tale clomid til you do a test    

I so know what you mean about is it worth it, i am still wondering if to take clomid this month as fed up

take care babe


----------



## Nicola-Kate

morning ladies,

Tk don't give up till she arrives properly.

I'm even more confuzzled today when i have taken my temp its gone up to 36.6 could that mean i have ovulated again or have i got all my temp stuff wrong. How do i get a ticker like you guys so you can see my charting. 
I think I'm gonna get the book out again see what that Say's.

My ikkle teenage doggy in winging today every time i stop fussing her she starts grumbling i don't know whats wrong with her i guess she is missing her daddy (DH).

I also couldn't sleep last night i think i must have dropped of about 3am mum called and woke me up at 8.30 when i took my temp then i fell back to sleep. I had really bad backache so much so had to put a pillow under my back i don't usually get this till a couple of days before the witch shows her face. Also at work on Monday i had a bit of a dizzy spell I know I'm clutching at straws but could this have something to do with implantation.
I want this so badly I'm sick of the highs and then the lows.


----------



## bubkin

nicola-kate
go to : http://www.fertilityfriend.com set up ur temp ticker, then click on sharing, there will be some code which u will have to copy like with ur other ticker bb code i believe it is called. if u get stuck i will got step by step through it


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Cheers Bubkin 

I did it yay. Pc nerd no more


----------



## bubkin

i can't click on it?  can anyone else view nicola-kates chart?


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks Girlies, ive just rang me doc 2 ask them 2 do a blood test just 2 be safe n they think im  but have agreed to do one. I looked up implantation cramps/bleeding n found this...

 ''It could be the very beginning or your period but just know that implantation happens 8-12 days after ovulation, this is an average, 12-14 days is perfectly normal. wait about 48 hours and if your AF hasn't shown test again. hcg at the time of implantation is still pretty low and hasn't had time to get into your urine yet.'' so just gonna wait 2 see if af comes full on today if not... gonna have bt tomorrow!    please dont let it be over   

Hiya Nicola hows u today hun?! If ur temp is 36.6 today then im pretty sure u have ovulated. Before ovulation occurs ur temp will remain in the lower numbers but once ovulation has occured then ur temp will start to rise, so if u have had more then 3 days of a high temp then i think its safe to say that u have ovulated so.....Good Luck hun!

U cant click on ur ticker hun

TK x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

how do i do it so you can click on it then


----------



## Topkat08

The only thing i can think of isa that ur using the wrong code... r u using the bbCode?!


----------



## Nicola-Kate

right have just changed it can you get in now


----------



## Topkat08

nope! i take it ur charting and thats what u want us to see?!

are u charting on fertilityfriend?!


----------



## Nicola-Kate

hi hun 
yes im on the .com one and have all ready been charting i think i need to configure it to my ticker some how.


----------



## Topkat08

u can see it now Nix. looking at ur chart i think u ovulated on cd 12 hun but im sure if one of the other girlies think im wrong they'll let us know.

TK x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

bugger if thats the case we missed it again. 
if i ovulated that early must mean my letual phase is well long then.


----------



## Topkat08

The reason i say cd12 is because the dip of cd17 doesnt seem that much. so i really would say it was cd12 for u but i could be wrong. Sorry hun  

are u a vip? how did u get those colours?!


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Yes im a vip hun you get them with that.
On day 12 is when i had my infection so i guess this month we will have to wait and see. I might have more of a idea when i have been charting a bit longer.


----------



## Fire Opal

well asked clinic if they would do a pg blood test and they said they don't do it.

So went and got pg test at lunch time.

So day 31   oh well s**t happens

still no proper af yet, just pain and v small amount of spotting

When do i start clomid as don't know when proper day 1 will be 

Had enough, fed up, p**sed off. Bar hum bug

 to all

FO


----------



## Rees1978

Hello everyone how are you all doing?? I have missed posting.

Finally got my internet set up at home today but I must say my two week break off work has and is going far to quickly.

I am on CD11 and am   for my bib BFP this month but I am trying to relax and see what happens..


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya FO how are you today I have finally posted today after waiting for my internet. I am sorry about your BFN


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Rees welcome back  

Hope ya well, 

I'm ok i surpose  

FO


----------



## bubkin

sorry about ur bfn fo. 

my hands are so sweaty anyone else get this??


----------



## Topkat08

aww fo huni... im sorry. dont start clomid till the day after u have a full flow bleed hun.   
i know exactly how ur feeling. had a bit of pale red blood this morning and then a a bit on the tissue when i wiped myself (sorry way tmi) but nothing since so im as confused as u    happen as late as 14dpo... 

Hiya Rees, hope ur alright! sending loads of  ur way! Good Luck


TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Baby dust to you all,I have to log out for   now...


----------



## Topkat08

WooHoo listen to this... i was doing some reasearch about implantation bleeding n found this...

''Typical implantation bleeding occurs about four weeks after the last menstrual period'' well...... its exactly 4 weeks today since my last af (done one of those expecting baby tickers lol) so i have hope again   

the only thing that is getting me is the drop in my temp this morning but     its not over!!!

TK x

*Witwoo* FO


----------



## bubkin

fingers crossed!!!!  do u know when u ovulated tk?  i can't see ur chart at work :-(


----------



## Topkat08

yep fingers crossed... i ovulated on cd 14 bubs!


----------



## bubkin

how many days dpo??


----------



## bubkin

just found this,  truly ladies it might just be worth a wait

Hi girls, I too am have a 34 day cycle. 2 days prior to ovulating my husband and I had unprotected sex and had a funny feeling it would result in pregnancy. Anyway, I waited to notice implantation (I did with my 2nd child but didn't know at what week), the 6-12 day implantation period came and went without a glimpse. Two weeks after ovulating my period didn't arrive so I testes which was negative. I didn't feel pregnant, but I knew I'd ovulated and now my period hadn't come. A few days later another negative which I decided to believe and second guessed my certainty of ovulation. Anyway, three weeks after ovulation I got cramping in lower abdomen and light brown discharge. I decided to test again as it was familiar to me with pregnancy and still negative. All test had been done during the day so I waited till 10 days late from period (3 1/2 weeks after ovulation) and tested first thing in the morning which came up positive.


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya tk hunny do u remember i had brown stuff as well around the same time hunny xxx


----------



## bubkin

hey harm, how are things?


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks for that Bubs hun x today im 15dpo and exactly 4 weeks since my last af! I did read somewhere that it can happen about 4 weeks from ur last af but dont know how true it is  

Hiya Harm hows u today?! Its not brown, its like a pale pinky/reddy colour. When i woke up n went to the loo it was like a streak of pale pinky blood (sorry for going into tmi) but then i only noticed it when i wiped myself   this is sooooooooooooooooo confusing! 

Hope everyones alright!

TK x


----------



## harmony802005

ah tk not long till u can test babe my fingers r so crossed for ya,how have u been sweety xx

hi bubkin hun ya i am fine thanks i am thinking weather to use like henna hairdye as my hair needs sorting out badly hunny but i dont know if to do it or not lol,how r u hunny? love harm x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

well thats me miffed.
Just had a fight with dh on the phone he isnt now coming home till Friday but never botherd to let me know having fun with his work buddies. 
He called just as i was doing my dinner so i forgot to take the stuff out of the plastic tub and it went up in smoke.my tea the tub and the microwave. So much for having a nice ****** chinese for my tea ended up with stir fry veg. 
Why do me do it the others in the company say no yet he cant. 
They all go home to there wife's and kids every night i just wonder if we get kids what he will do.will he carry on being the sucker or say no like them.
I cant stop crying i havent had a ciggie since my op but just had to have 1 to make me mardy even more my boobies are sore feels like i got a stitch in them when i touch them and they feel really hot. It has to be this flamin 2ww thats making me like this. Oh im sorry girls all i do is moan im so sorry to burden you lot with my moaning.


----------



## harmony802005

hi nicola sweety u r not a burden at all just wanted to send u some huggles xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

aww Nix   im sorry ur feeling low hun. Men ay?!   Its only a thought n if im speaking out of term then just say but have u thought he might just need a break from all this ttc stuff n finds work as that opportunity   hope u feel better soon hun n dont ever feel like ur a burden  

TK x


----------



## bubkin

cool, harm but don't u have ur hair blonde??


----------



## harmony802005

ya bubkin its along story basically i had a really bad day a few months ago and i dyed it brown but hated it so i strip the colour out  and dyed it blonde it went green it has taken me about 4 months to get it back blonde but my roots really need doing that is the short version of the story hunny xxx


----------



## bubkin

ahh, yeah, to cover blonde you need to use a brown that has a hint of red, . to go from brown to blone you'd need a pre lightener, and bleach. 

i have had soe hair catastropheys lol


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Been busy at work so not had time to post,

Harm - great to hear that you are good, let us know if you give the henna a try

Nicola-Kate - hope you are feeling better soon , must be really upsetting for you, I know its my DH that keeps me going when he's around to give me a hug.  This stuff is very stressful for blokes as well & think they need more time with their buddies to chill.  No good about the tea.  Feeling stressed myself from all the work stuff and have to confess have just eaten an entire tub of ice cream (well we're supposed to be eating this aren't we according to the latest advice?)  

FO - thinking about you 

Hi - TK, Bubkin

Only about 7 days until I've got a whole week off work can't wait - just booked some reflexology for while I'm off , hopefully will be really relaxing.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya everyone,

How are you TopKat,Abby,Pody,Rose,Harm,Nikkie,FO and anyone I have missed.

What happening with you all.

TopKat I hope you get your BFP this month  when's your next  ?

Pod,have not heard from you for awhile? U ok

Hiya Rose hows things? 

I am currently on CD11 still  having   and hoping for


----------



## VicG

I didn't realise I could click on the tickers and get charts - am gonna have to get me one of those!!

I have been charting since month 6 and we always seem to have BMS at the right time but no luck yet.
FO - sorry to hear about your BFP but as everyone else has said it may still be too early.  Whats the longest cycle you have had??

TK - I have my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Rees and Jenny - I'm a newbie who has gatecrashed your thread - due to start clomid in about 2 weeks depending on when AF arrives.  Not looking forward to it as it sounds like lots of you guys are suffering with the side effects.


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Everyone,

I have started Metformin about 2 or 3 weeks ago and not feeling that great,any side affects girls  

My Metformin is also taken with 100 mg Clomid so maybe the two together are making me 

x


----------



## VicG

FO - sorry for my typo in previous post


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Rees ~ Here is a link to the PCOS threads, there is loads of info on Metformin on there, as it is mainly given to PCOS ladies (even tho it isn't licenced for that use yet )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

I am on met and clomid too. Just as long as you take your met on a full tummy (so not taking it on just one slice of toast in the morning) that should help with any sickness/tummy troubles (inclu met bum ) You may find you will feel better with certain foods.

 hi to all the other girlies Xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi,

VicG - I'm not on clomid either yet, was supposed to start a few months ago but it didn't happen because of the scans I've been having at the clinic showed up a cyst, but wanted to hang around on this thread because the support is great, have you had any investigations?  Only was wondering if your nearest clinic is also Leeds as had been speaking to another girl in a similar area and turned out that she was at the same clinic?  

Rees - good luck with your cycle hope you get a BFP 

Love,

Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies, hopw all is well?

i am feeling alot better today, had a better nights sleep without the hot flushes lol feel like iam having the menopause lol


----------



## JW3

Hello Bubkin,

Glad you are feeling better,

Feeling much better myself as well not so stressed,  got a day off tomorrow - fabulous!

Love,

Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

lucky for some jenny!   i might be feeling better in myself but my temp has made some big mistake which means i have to sit with him for a couple of hours to rectify it, as we can't take any chances with medical equipment

arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh can't be bothered to sit and do that, if he had done what i asked i wouldn't be doing this, i am up to my eye balls in work to do lol 

breathe ......1....2....3....ahhhhh


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Girlie's 

 Hi Rees, Vic, Shelle, Jenny & not forgettin Bubs   hope ur all alright!

Sorry Rees cant help with the Met, dont know anything about it    we're not gonna hear from PoDsY coz the lucky  is in Dubai getting that very much well deserved break!

Glad u had a better nights sleep Bubs but the S.E ain't over yet  .....p.s Calm down bubs lol x

Well girlie's thanks for all ur support this month but im not bringing any good news  ... the wicked  of the south turned up properly this morning so guess i'll be on my 6th cycle of clomid 2morrow but i wasn't 2 surprised this morning because i felt it last night. I felt so s**t that i was gonna drown my sorrows with a bottle of vodka in the fridge but held back! 
I had a few tears last night but nothing like how i was last month...its like i've no more tears 2 cry but inside i cant seem 2 stop if that makes since. 

This month is my last supply of clomid so we'll be ttc naturally till our next appointment in Jan but im not holding out any hope. If im not conceiving on clomid then im not going to conceive naturally! I told dp last night that i just feel like giving up on all this ttc but the truth is i cant!!!! How stupid does that sound?! 

Sorry the moan yet again girlies!!! x

Luv TK x


----------



## JW3

Hi,

TK - so sorry to hear that really thought there was going to be some good news this month.  .  Seems like a long time until your next appointment can they not do that earlier?  

Really difficult believing that it could happen naturally - but you just have to keep up with the hope.

Bubkin- what a pain, working is rubbish isn't it, I'm thinking really positive that I might win £1million on my premium bonds - it could happen!

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk sweety just wanted to give ya a hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hug hunny and well done for not heading for the vodka sweety,remember we r always here for ya hun love harm xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello everyone

Tk i'm there with you, started having pain about 7 last night by 10 i was doubled up on the sitting room floor with a hot water bottle and my head on the floor, crying in bed as the pain was soooooooooooooooooo bad, poor dh was really worried as i haven't had pain like this for about 3 years, its a real shock,

So couldn't open the shop today, only just able to sit at home pc to write this.
If i spotted yesterday am and then full on about 7, should i start clomid today or twm ? will it matter if i start today ?

I think this is all so unfair and s**t, not only do we find out we're not pg but then we have to go though all this pain Grrrrrrrrrr

Love to all   to TK and good luck to Bub, hello to Jenny
soz if i missed anyone.

FO x  WHAT DOESN'T KILL US MAKES US STRONGER


----------



## harmony802005

hi fo hun just reading about the type of pain u r having hun sounds so like what i used to have felt like hot pokers where being put in me or someone was pulling at my insides hunny this was all due to have endometisos and pcos babe have u been tested for that at all


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Harm

no don't think so, how do they test, i've had an hsg and left tube not working thats all i know

This feels like when i was in my 20's as if the clomid has woken up my insides   ouchhhhhhhhh

FO


----------



## harmony802005

um well pcos thay can check on a scan and endometisos thay wld do by a lap hunny it just seems werid thay u havent had this pain before what does it feel like?x


----------



## JW3

Hi,

FO - good to hear from you, I was wondering how you were doing.  Hope you feel better soon .

I've had pain sometimes and not others and it seems like its down to this cyst on my ovaries that is coming and going that they've now picked up on the internal scan (or dildo-scan ).  Seems I was unlucky that the cyst just didn't happen to be there when they did my lap n dye and previous scans.  Clinic said can appear for 6-8 weeks and then just go again.  

Have you told your clinic about the pain?  Maybe you should get it checked out if its really very bad.

Think Harm is right is good to get tested for these things as pain can indicate that somethings not quite right.  I found my family telling me all the time that having this pain was probably just normal part of monthly process but I was sure something wasn't right back at the beginning of the year and its only just now that I'm finding out exactly what.  I thought I had endo but turned out not to be that at all.

Hope you feel better soon, 

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello again girlie's

aww FO   i think u need to ring ur clinic n just ask then if they can book u in for a scan or something just to make sure everything's alright! if the pain doesn't ease off then ask ur hubby to either see if a doc will come out or go up the hospital. Thoughts are with you hun. 

I'm right there with ya on the clomid, because af didnt come till last night with us both then im pretty sure we count 2day as cd1 and take clomid 2morrow! Lets hope this month is a better month for us all  

Hiya Jenny, how r u today?! Thanks for ur msg. Im going to take the tablets n then ring up and ask to be put on a cancellation list 2 try n get an earlier appointment. x

hiya Harm, thanks for ur msg hun. How r u n bump today?! x

TK x


----------



## JW3

I'm good thanks TK, just packing up to go home from work & looking forward to my day off tomorrow.

Positive thinking for this month then for you & all the rest of us , hopefully you won't be needing that appointment.

Jenny
xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk sweet ya we r all good thanks babe,how r u today??x


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies, 

at last i had a good nights sleep,  got some ovary pain this morning, still got a lot of fatigue, but other than that in good spirits as its friday 

FO how are you feeling today??

TK, is this your last month of clomid??

bubs xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi bubkin hunny
so glad u manage to get a nice sleep hun,not so good about the pain though hun,so u up to anything today?

I am feeling so yuck today didnt really sleep last night as i think i got some spotting and it scared me it has gone now it was like pale pink stuff just freaked me out so spent most of the night crying luckly today it has gone but just feel so achy and tha,hi tk hunny how r u today?and fo hun? xxx


----------



## bubkin

would your perios have been due again about now?  if so it could just be a hormone induced bleed, nothing to worry about  

nothing exciting going on for me, i am having a lazy day at work lol, if i waved hard enough u may see me from across the river lol 

pain has subsided now thankfully. 

i had a weird dream about you the other week, strange being i have never met u lol, you and ur girlfriend were picking a wedding dress,  strange i know lol your gf had blonde hair in my dream too

i'm not a weirdo honestly lol 

bubs x


----------



## Topkat08

Good Afternoon Girlie's,

How r u today FO hun?!  

Hiya Bubs, how r u 2day? yep this is the last of my clomid for this year! but im going to ring the clinic and see if we can be put on a cancellation list or something... Cant wait till the 6th Jan lol x 

Hay Harm, im good thx hun. How r u? Im backing Bubs, it's probably hormone induced, i don't think its anything to worry about!  

Im really confused n i cant talk 2 my cons because he's on his lunch break... I had spotting start on Weds, had a light bleed on Thurs so was expecting to start clomid today but.... there's hardly nothing there!   
its like i've only had 1 day (if that) of a ''normal'' bleed but even that was a really light one! so do i take my clomid or not?! if i do then im taking it when my af is leaving   

I feel like im going completely mad!!!!! 

Luv Nikki x


----------



## bubkin

ah but its good that you called con tho, at least when he is available he can tell you when u should take it, 

i have decide to go for the all or nothing rule this month, sex once every day until i can't take any more lol as charting will only show me after i ovulate(if i do) so rather than miss my window i will just keep harrassing DP lol

can't believe how efficent my hosp is being i only went monday and they have already sent me next appointment  Jan 19th   i had a much nicer lady than i had last year, very understanding and very through, i hope i get her next time


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello you lot

hope ya all ok, 

I'm feeling a bit better today, had pains all day yest but started to calm down in the evening.
Still have pain with back ache but ok and at work

not much to say today soz

FO


----------



## Topkat08

lol sounds like u & ur poor dp will have aches that u never new u'd get bu the end of it all  lets hope it works for ya this month because we really need to see some more BFP's around here!!!

Thats good news about ur appointment! x lets hope u dont need it tho!

hello FO, glad ur feeling better today hun 

well how  off am i right now! Just rang my fertility clinic n speak to my cons n he's with another patient so i asked to dippy receptionist to ask him (or another ferility doc) to ring me back because _its really important that i find out 2day about the clomid _ n she asked me if i can ring my gp (tried that n cant speak 2 any till monday so thats no help) so heres what she said.... ''Well Mr Samra is with someone else at the moment so he wont be able 2 talk 2 you & if we dont see him, we cant ask him. (well duh!) I'll try n get him to ring u back but i cant promise anything but i'll try n find out for you & let you know, if not i'll let you know that i cant speak 2 anyone'' how un-helpful was that!  so now im just   

Nikki x


----------



## bubkin

oh dear tk :-( there no information online??  

i am watching the bbc parenting video, its amazing, watching ovulation happen


----------



## Topkat08

i know hun, searched myself x

ur watching ovulation happen?!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hear TK have you had any pain ?

I had pink spotting as early as sat and then mon, wasn't sure when to start but then full on happened Wed, so i started clomid on thurs.

Its so hard to know what is right,I've given up worring at the mo, so p**sed off with it all.
Party at our local tmw night so will a glass or 2 to pass the time  

Oh god not looking forward to next week end, we're off to wales to DH grandad's 80th, they are all lovely people but have all been waiting for any news since we told them we were trying nearly 3 years ago.

I've told dh that if anyone brings it up he has got to say something or change subject quick, not leave me to say some thing, he's cool about it and so lovely
This has made just so much closer its amazing, i'm v lucky to have him

Bub i found pic of ov on a web site, not what i thought at all  
Best not knowing me thinks

FO


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls how is everyone?

Harmony if you are worried phone up your early pregnancy centre get an appointment or an emergency scan, but i'm sure its nothing to worry about   How you feeling otherwise?

I had my first IUI today! I'm on CD12 so earlier than expected but the clomid has given me four follicles this month for some reason   (usually i get one if i'm lucky) So i have a sore side and hoping I ovulate soon as its soooo painful.


----------



## Topkat08

Nope... no pain FO. Im with ya again on being p**sed of with it aswell and after that conversation with that dippy receptionist i just feel like ive been told to ''get on with it'' with no real help. I bet she was at work with her kids in school or something so she doesnt really give a  about ppl like us who have problems n need professional help/ advice. The fertility clinic closes at 3:30 so i doubt i'll hear anything   

I found this online when trying to be my own cons:

Q) My dcotor told me to take clomid on day 5 of cycle,the thing is I only bleed for 4 days.Confused??

A) You should start it on day 5 of your cycle, even if you are no longer bleeding.

but i still dont know if i should or not because last month i had a normal 4 day bleed (normally 5/6) but this month is sooooo different coz it's only been about a day or so and really light. My DP has told me _*not*_ to start the clomid till i've heard something from my cons just incase i am pg (but i doubt that very much)

Oh yeah.....URGH at ovulation pics & vids! Ive seen pictures n would rather not see it in video lol x

Good Luck with the IUI Abby x


----------



## Topkat08

Harm ive just found this online n thought u might want to read it for a bit of reassurance... read number 2

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_you_be_pregnant_but_still_have_your_period

Nikki x

/links


----------



## abbybella

Nikki I agree with you trying to talk to the consultant is almost impossible, I was told once that he wasn't available and couldn't phone me back... and that was it! No other help at all 

Sorry hun is this your first cycle? Are your periods usually all over the place? If they are normally regular and this is your 1st cycle on clomid than it can really lighten periods, I've had a couple of 1/2 day bleeds before.

Have you done a test? Make sure you do one before starting clomid though just in case


----------



## bubkin

http://www.bbc.co.uk/parenting/video/

found the conception bit interesting  its worth a look 

/links


----------



## Topkat08

Hi Abby,

No hun this was going to be my 6th cycle if i knew what was going on with my body. i doubt im going to hear anything from the clinic because they close at 3.30 so...  

i know that clomid can shorten or lenghen ur cycles but i've never had a cycle this short (with or without clomid) Its been like a day long if that! i had spotting on Weds, a really light bleed part of y'day n hardly anything there today and i mean hardly anything) so i dont know whats going on. nope my cycles have become pretty regular since being on clomid 5 day bleed (except last month, that was only 4) and they come round every 30/31 days (i wasnt expecting my af till today or 2morrow and it looks like its been and gone  ) crazy!!! So i guess i'll just have to wait n do a hpt so   ive been given a 2nd chance!!!!! 

Nikki x


----------



## bubkin

as we have said to others tk, nothing is over  until the fat lady sings  

feeling quite good today probably because it is friday, the clomid has made my skin clear and i can go spend some pennys tonight


----------



## harmony802005

r thanks ladies for ur help and that havent had anything today just very wet again ya my af was due todayish feel like pressure in my tummy and that also done a test and still postive i seriously think i am going mad think the hormones r driving me mad,how is everyone else today ?xxx


----------



## TracyK

Quick hello to say good morning ladies
Watching the cricket at home today, it's not looking good
On day 61 today and in a foul mood, if the   is coming wish she'd just get on with it!


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Ladies

How are we all today?!

Well just wanted to come and write how im feeling today....i should start a diary but dont feel like writing everyday so that might get really boring lol

After my moan y'day about my clinic being useless i finally had 2 (yes 2) phone calls from them...The first one was just telling me to take a test and the second one was much more helpful... she said that i should take a pt and not 2 start clomid until next month (if thats a full flow bleed) because theres still a chance i could be pg  () and that its not uncommon to have a really light bleed a week or a couple of days before af is due, i wasnt expecting af till y'day or today im hoping its all gd. Im proberly building myself up for a big fall but ive kinda got use to it know so it wont be that bad. I did mention that my body temp dropped n she said that its not unheard to have a low bbt & still be pregnant! So she has given me a bit of hope.

 plz God dont mess with my body n break my heart  

Luv 2 ya all
TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya TK

Glad they rang you back

When are you planning to take a test  

I got the nasty clomid head ache last night and today, not nice  

Take care lady  

FO


----------



## Topkat08

FO how r u today hun (apart from the headache) have u taken anything for it?!

Im gonna go n get a test in a bit n try n hold out till 2morrow morning but don't know if I'll be able too (i wasn't blessed with patience lol) so been told that if its a bfn then wait a week n test again! I know im proberly building my hopes up for nothing but im just feeling prayful that this is a second chance! so guess we'll just have to wait & see!

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

I'm ok cheers

stuck at work til 2 then off shopping, dh has gone paint balling today   being hit by hard balls of paint is not my fing, ouch,

Really foggy here, spooky, fancy dress party tonight, its 'what did you want to be when you grow up'
I'm wearing overalls as wanted to be a machanic like my dad,   should be a laugh

Keep us posted on the test.  

FO


----------



## sweetums

everyone!

I'm back from my hols  and have had the most relaxing time ever. And I look pg. But that's from the stupid amount I ate!!

FO and TK, I'm so sorry to read about your BFNs - although TK how awful to be suck in no-man's land waititng to test and re-test  for you.

So, I got through my first lot of Clomid with no side effects at all... yet...!! Do you think I've got away with it? Do the side effects get worse with each round, or about the same? And how bad do they taste btw?

I'm hoping to see ovulation on my chart soon.... 1st chart so don't know from previous when to expect.... my temp was pretty constant while away, except 2 nights when AC was bust  and so temp went up.



bubkin said:


> feeling quite good today probably because it is friday, the clomid has made my skin clear and i can go spend some pennys tonight


 Bubkin - I didn't know it could affect skin? I hope it clears mine as having been of the pill for about 3 years now, miss the skin benefits!

'tums x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Girlies,

FO have fun @ ur party hun! You deserve a night off from thinking about ttc   I dont want to be a party pooper but if ur on clomid, careful if u have a   hun! 


 welcome back Tums, how was ur hol?! 
How long has it been since u took the clomid?! if i remember right when i first started clomid the side effects didnt hit me till about a week later and then it was like   hot flushes lol.

Yes it is a pain in the ar*e being in no mans land but i might just wait till monday n see if my doc will just do a blood test for me...there more accurate & they cant go wrong! Aslong as the nurse is a   lol 

TK x


----------



## sweetums

Hey TK

Holiday was fantastic thanks- I have never done so little on a holiday ever!  It was great - I think we both really needed it.  But VVV tired now, as got back 4 am this morning, then had dentist at 10.30!  

Got to pick DH up from the match (not good - getting beaten) then go out for family meal tonight too.... yawn...

I'm CD11 and took clomid 2-6.  It's weird how you only take them those days, but then side efect can come later isn't it?   Oh well... I guess sweet time will tell!  When people talk about taking them in the evening to avoid side effets, is that for effects during 2-6? 

I would def go to doc's if they will blood test you - the stress of not knowing can not be healthy for you

Tums x


----------



## Topkat08

Glad u had a gd time & u took it easy! Sounds like u've had n still have got a loads to do! u really will enjoy getting into bed tonight tho and have a gd nights sleep 


Im not sure about taking the tablets at night because at first i was told 2 take one tablet twice a day (im on 100mg) so i had 1 in the morning & 1 at night so i felt the S.E's all round....Lovely  

TK x


----------



## Shellebell

TK ~ who told you to take them at different times hun  I take all mine at night (I'm on 200, so that is 4 tabs) my pack just says 200 daily.


----------



## sweetums

Tell me about it!  Can't WAIT to climb into my lovely comfy cosy wonderful bed tonight!!!  And not for   even though we prob should!

I'll let you two figure out how more than 1/day should be taken... I'm up to 100mg after 3 months if no luck.

Tums x


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya tk sweet so glad thay phone u up the clinic,so r u going to wait till monday to get a blood test sweety,my fingers r soooooooooooooo crossed for you babe xxx

Hi there everyone how is everyone on this werid warm day lol xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Shelle hope ur alright. on my last lot of tablets the box says ''take one tablet twice a day from days 2-6'' So that's what i've been doing.
I take one tab in the morning & one at night (but same time everyday) so am i taking them wrong & does it make a difference?!   x

Hiya harm, how r u n bump 2day?! yep fingers crossed tightly that im still in with a chance 

Got 2 have a break from the clomid this month just in case so looking forward to a month without the hot flushes lol

TK x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hello girlie's,

I'm feeling much better my downer seems to have lifted. yayayayayayay.

I am feeling very funny though got really itchy nips usually in the evening i could understand it if i was hot but DH wont let me put heating above 20 yet. (just like his father  tight git). I seem to feel cold all the time i just hope its not the onset of another flaming infection.
I have been reading my fertility book and them symptoms can be a good sign but I'm not holding out much hope since i didn't take clomid this month.
TK Hun my clinic told me to take my 100mg about 2hours before i go to bed ( i suffer very bad) which works well for me. Having said that i am very emotional all the time. And as I'm sleeping the flushes don't bother me that much by morning I'm OK again.
They did tell me though not to drink alcohol the week i was taking clomid apparently both mixing can make you very sick the one time i did i found the next morning that 4head stuff was brill. (I allways have to break the rules).

Glad you enjoyed your holidays sweet and Hun what are holidays for if you cant drink yourself senseless and pig out.

Hey harm hows little spud doing Hun i do hope your relaxing and resting up spuddie got some growing to do.

So I'm on my 2ww its killing me as usual i want to test now!!!!. ( don't shout i don't have any so wont). I did avoid having my day 21 bloods done this week in case my progesterone is high and they stopthe clomid.
What is everyone doing tonight i got a couple of films to watch that comedy with the brand bloke and one called awake which is supposed to be a scary thriller.
That link you put on bubkin was good watched it last night told DH he has to watch it too was very interesting.
I watched a god show today a documentary about babies that grow either in the tubes or out of the uterus it was so interesting i love stuff like that.
Right I'm of into chat for a while then dinner salad tonight and gonna have a go at a paella tomorrow mmmmmmmmmmmm.

night my lovelies mwah ( that was supposed to be a kiss)

love nix


----------



## skairdykat

Hi girls 
I'm on CD10 now and no side effects yet. Although when I was taking it I did feel a bit strange...like zombified iykwim lol.
And just a bit low.
But now I feel okay.
Do you ladies just get side effects on the days you take it or do they come proper afterwards?


----------



## sweetums

Morning  Ladies

Skairdy - I'm CD12 and thought I'd escaped side effects too  ... but TK said hers came about a week or so after taking them... so I'm just keeping my fingers crosed!... although I'm sure the flushed look is in this season  

NK - how was the Russell Brand film?  I saw him stand-up - he was hilarious.  Haven't seen the film but fancy it.

Anyone doing anything nice today?  I will be mostly washing and cleaning... unless I check my lotto numbers from last night and get a nice surprise, in which case I'll pay someone to do it for me later   ha ha...

Tums x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Girlie's 

Skairdykat how r u? As Tums has said, i first month i took clomid the S.E's didn't hit me till about a week later  

Nix was it that ''Forgetting Sarah Marshall'' u watched with Brand, If so was it any gd?! DP got it for me to watch but haven't got round to it yet lol x Hows u anyway?! x

Hay Tums how r u 2day?! lol @ the flushed look being in... seeexxxxxxy  
Nothing exciting planned for today, going to give my place a gd clean then got the ironing to do   wbu?!

 FO, how was ur party hun?!

How weird is this...Last night i got like this cramping (not bad n it didnt hurt) feeling like af was going to show!   but today theres nothing apart from  the stuff u get at the very end of af! Oh and im having hot flushes...im not even on clomid this month   guess im in this month ay Tums   x

Luv 2 All 
TK x


----------



## sweetums

Hiya TK

I think my flushes have started!  Either that or I've had a couple of unusually warm 'OPEN THE WINDOWS!!!!!' moments which haven't affected DH!  I'm guessing I'm ovulating too as temp has dropped to my lowest yet  

Sounds promising about your cramping...and still no proper AF     Are you going to try and get a blood test tomorrow then?


I'm just settling down for an XFactor fest... sky +d from last night, and then tonights too!  (needless to say, DH is out....although I made him   before he went out    )

Tums x


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Tums

So guess u haven't been one of the lucky ones  ... only advice  can give ya is to get one of those mini fans that u can carry around with ya oh and don't forget it when u go out...being the only one sweating in public can be a bit embarrassing. They dont warn ya they just come  

Sounds like ur keeping dp on his toes (well not exactly but u know what i mean )

Thank God i'm not going to get the S.E's this month but... i had hot flushes last night & this morning  

Yeah im going to see about getting a blood test done so plenty of    for me although i keep getting this ''feeling'' that af is here n when i run to the bathroom...nothing. This really is driving me   

Tk x


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies   

hey sweettums, we are almost cycle buddies, i am CD10 today   and it is also my first month of clomid  
i am so pleased my hot flushes seem to have subsided 

my temp was low today, but i don't know what that means really, can somebody look at my chart and see how it compares ?? 

any one do anything good over the weekend, i had my hand up the chimney while dp watched on lol.  

TK, at least the clinic called back and gave you some sound advice, i told you what PoDdy said about the temp thing and the clinic confirmed this,  they must all have the book... taking charge of your fertility 

fingers crossed for you   

Bubs xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

TK - sending you some more positive thinking 

Nicola-Kate - glad you are feeling better , its so tough all this

Harm - hope you are well

Bubkin -   for this cycle, hand up the chimney that doesn't sound too fun?

Can someone help me with some advice?  As many of you know I've yet to start the clomid and getting a bit frustrated with it all  .  So at the weekend have decided to arrange a girly weekend in November to Morocco - after all it sounds like I need another Laproscopy and that won't be until December.  Only after I thought well what if they do actually give me clomid this time and then the timing is all wrong because DH will be at home so won't be able to    - can someone remind me what day you are supposed to ovulate on if you are on clomid?

Thanks

Love,
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

Jenny it will completely depend on ur cycle, some women have longer cycles and some have shorter.  i read some where that it can be as soon as 5 days after you stop the clomid, but i can't remeber the source of that information. 

so unfortunately its not gonna be easy to know,  i think some people on here ovulate late in their cycle, but till we get some more people on this morning thats all i can tell you


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Girlie's 

Hiya Bubs, dont count ya chickens 2 soon...Tums thought that and then she told us that the hot flushes   her lol 
With regards to ur chart all i can say is get in as much  as u can!!! I don't know if the drop is b/c ur ovulating but its better to get busy now so u know that u've got it in rather then miss it   Good Luck Hun x

Hiya Jenny, how r u today?! the break sounds like a good idea. 
When on clomid u normally ovulate 5-10 days after taking ur last clomid pill. So like i said to Bubs, get as much  as u can!!!

My temp went up today from 35.6 to 35.9 so wondering if that's good news  . I've got my doc ringing me back this afternoon to sort out the blood form so fingers crossed it comes back a nice high number   x

TK x


----------



## bubkin

hey tk,  yeah i am trying to get in as much as i can lol,  been struck down with a cold now thanks to my friend lol

i feel rubbish today :-(


----------



## Topkat08

well dont give up till u really (really) cant go anymore   lol
that was nice of ya friend   just keep warm n i'm sure it will soon pass  

TK x


----------



## bubkin

tk how do i know if i have ovulated on my chart, does it draw its own line?


----------



## Topkat08

yeah u should get a red line that tells u that u ovulated but i think it shows up a couple days after ov. Another sign of ovulation is when ur temp stays high for 3 days after the ov ''dip''

TK x


----------



## sweetums

Afternoon ladies....

OMG.... they have SO started!  Phew!  Hot hot!  

Hey Bubs - yeah - we are close on our cycles... we can enjoy the ride together!  

As far as ovulating, I think some, but not all, women see a slight dip before the rise which indicates ov has happened.  FF will draw the line on I think.  I dipped yesterday, so demanded some from DH  

TK - still got everything crossed for you - temp rising can only be good sign! 

Ohhhh Jenny - Morocco?  That sounds fab!

God.. work is great at 1000 degrees....  

Tums x


----------



## sweetums

By the way....

A lady at work knows I've started clomid, and has been laughing at my flushes as she has been suffering really bad flushes for ages from Tamoxifen for Cancer - this thread is Clomid & Tamoxifen - what's the link?    

Tums x


----------



## bubkin

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157518.165

this is this page if it helps she will be able to navugate as we do from here except she won't be able to post untill she becomes a memeber

bubs x


----------



## sweetums

Sorry Bubs..

I meant what is the connection of Clomid with Tamoxifen?  As far as I knew it was only a cancer drug - wondered what connection it has with fertility?

Tums x


----------



## bubkin

its something to do with estrogen, tamoxifen has an estrogen receptor as does clomid  but thats all i know lol


----------



## sweetums

A ha!  Every day's a school day!

Ta x


----------



## abbybella

Hiya ladies

Well the clomid made my ovaries go into overdrive this month! I only took 50mg days CD2-6 and i got 4 follicles of size!

I had IUI friday and went for a scan today and 3 of the 4 have popped  

Topkat have you sorted the blood tests out yet? How annoying not to know whats going on. I take it you have done another pg test?

Harmony how you feeling hun? Not long till your next scan


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Abby good to hear from you? good you ovlated though,I still do not know if I have ovulated this month although I am praying as taking Met and more clomid..  on CD 16 today. How have you been anyway?

Hey Topkat,

Have you tested again yet? for you!

Harm, Hello how you doing? I see baby is all ok after your scan.


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey girlies,

Tk that movie was wicked russel brand is so funny in it other wise it would have been crap.
I had a total movie fest over the weekendt so havent really done much at all hahahahahaha.

Well this charting stuff got me baffled again my temp this am had gone up again its now at 36.9 the highest so far this month and there is no way i ovulated the day before. So im wondering if it might be good news this month sods law the only month i dont take clomid i get caugh wouldnt that be great.

I have felt so good this month not on the flaming stuff im so chilled out not nasty and mardy (as much) dh says i have been a pleasure to live with. (i think its because he been getting loads lol).

so anyone got any news or good old goss.


nix


----------



## PoDdy

Hello All,
Hope everyone is good. Back from my wonderfully relaxing holiday and had my con appointment first thing this morning   . Good news is that we decided to hold off on further treatment on the endo....phew, really didn't want to have to down-regulate at this stage of the game.  

Apparently my ovaries were stuck down by the endo, probably preventing egg and sperm meeting, so hopefully the op alone has sorted me out   I mentioned the lack of CM and he said that it is recognised as an issue, and that clomid has the drying effect, but they don't know exactly why or how is contributes to infertility and has basically put the ball in our court.  We can either carry on with the clomid, take just the last cycle and then try naturally or stop taking the clomid altogether.  We've decided to take the last cycle of clomid and then go back to trying naturally.  He wants to see us again in 3 months and then we will have to make a decision on IUI/IVF.

VERY disappointed that I haven't come back to any BFPs!   grrrrrrrr

PoDdy


----------



## Nicola-Kate

pod welcome home


----------



## PoDdy

Hi N-K
Thanks for the welcome.  I tried clicking on your chart and can't see it....
Sounds good if your temp stays higher   I found that I had some of the symptoms and had multiple follies in the cycle that I didn't take clomid!  There is definately some carry over of the chemicals.
PoD


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls

Hi pod, did you have a nice time? With the lack of cm have you tried pre-seed? I don't get any noticeable cm when i am on clomid either, its soooo dry   
Glad things are getting sorted, hopefully in 3 months you will be able to start the next step (if you need to  )

Hey nicola sounds good about your temp! What was it this am? Clomid can stay in your system a while, and i have been ovulating on my natural cycles so maybe it kick starts the system sometimes??

Hiya Rees, Cor you are on a lot of met and clomid! How are the side effects? Did you get any ovulation signs? I'm ok hun, busy at work and making up hours for time i had off for IUI and scans etc  

Topkat any news yet hun?


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Poddy - welcome back glad had a relaxing time.  I know there haven't been any BFPs yet - surely that must mean there's going to be some very soon

Nicola-Kate -   really hope this month is for you, glad you are feeling much better

Hi Abbybella, Rees, Sweetums, Bubkin, TK

Feeling ok today only 4 days to work then got a whole week off - fab

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

good morning girlies 

how was you holiday PoD, where did u go in the end?  

i am baffeld by my charting, i dunno if anything is going on, i haven't had any more pains, just feel mega poo due to this stinky cold :-( 

i'll have to try get some bms in tonight or i will miss the window, what a rollercoaster.


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Morning,

Pod i changed the setting on my chart so you should get in now to look Hun.

So 6.30am again this morning woke up to temp and it was 36.7 again. Not sure if its a good sign mind get back ache today in my lower back which i sometimes get just before AF arrives i also have some nasty AF type pains so not holding out much hope. Having said that 'the book' says it can be a good sign.

I also have a bit of a runny tummy kinda bloated and windy so who knows and the stars in my eyes are doing my head in.

Bub I'm glad I'm not the only one baffled by charting but the colours changed today i was excited by that ROFL.
How are you feeling abbey Hun.
I hope you got a nice tan pody.
Day of today then tomorrow doing a shift on scbu so i get to cuddle a cute baby or two yay.
As for the other job 'the bank' i have a new boss so my stress levels have gone he is so nice and determind to support me etc which the last one 'the wicked witch' didn't.
I'm so happy ATM lets hope it lasts the car goes in for a mot today got a feeling the tyres need doing and 130 a tyre gonna be a very tight month indeed so fingers crossed.

Hi to tk f/o and Jen

catch you all later

love nix


----------



## Rees1978

Hey everyone,

Hiya Abby glad all good your end. Yep I get sicky tummy somtetimes and Met makes me feel tired in the evenings...Really not sure if I have ovulated I really really hope so and plus we have had lots of BMS so fingers crossed.

Welcome bacl Pod,did you have a wicked holiday?

x


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Everyone! 

 welcome back PoDsY, how was Dubai?! bet u've come back with a nice tan. Glad u had a relaxing time. Lets hope u dont need that next appointment in 3 months time  

Hi Abby, what a bummer about 3 popping, lets hope this month is ur month still hun  
Only news i've got is that i've got a blood test on Fri morning    

Hiya Jenny, how r u?! it wont be long before ur week off, the 4 days will fly by  

Nix   this month is a good month for u!!! 

Bubs remember what i said... dont stop the  till u cant take no more  

Hello Rees, how r u?!   for this month hun! 

Ok i've been looking aroung online about bleeding in early pregnancy (thinking positive) n from what i've read it does sound alot like what i had (i'm 100% certain it wasnt af coz it was just so so different & much lighter) but what i cant find is... during vaginal bleeding (as they call it) would that cause my temp to drop?! 

I had a really bad night last night, by about 7.30pm i was ready for bed   coz i felt so tired! but managed to keep my eyes open till 9 lol. I woke up to go to the bathroom n when i got back into bed i had the hiccups n the only way i seemed to ease them was to lie on my stomach but after about 5 mins it started to get uncomfy so i lied on my side n got this sharp pain feeling shoot across my belly    i keep feeling like im going to come on but its just wet  (sorry girlies) 

Thats my lil moan today  

TK x


----------



## bubkin

tk, remember harm was complaining of wetness   could be a good sign


----------



## Topkat08

it might be a good sign but its a pain in the ar*e lol x


----------



## DK

Hi all..
Im new to all this and dont know what to say or put!

I have been told yesterday 29/9/08 that we need to take clomid now 100mg im on! Docs have said we both fine but just want to get info on it or people thats on it/taken it to chat with!

Many thanks

Katie


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TopKat,

Sounds positive for you this month hun!!     Have you done anouther HPT yet ? 

I am ok on CD16 today ready for more BMS tonight...All the Met & Clomid makes me tired though but had some white CM about 1 hour ago sorry if TMI I just really really hope I have finally ovulated xx

x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

hi girls,

Im getting the wetness too omg bub fingers are crossed so tight for us.


----------



## Nicola-Kate

hey dk glad you found us.

tk and pod are good with the charting stuff they are the queens of fertility knowlage.


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello ladies

been feeling crap the past few days so haven't had any thing to say. sorry

Took last clomid yest and now i have a head ache and feel sick, also on days 4 n 5 of clomid i wake up with flashing in my eyes and feel dizzy   so on the sofa today.

found it really hard this month as was so positive that sept would be the month, lost my va va voom about it at the mo.

Clomid makes me feel so ill  

Welcome back PoD hope you had a good hol
Tk  Hello honey   for fri
 to all 

FO


----------



## Topkat08

hello FO, sorry ur feeling a bit under the weather, lets hope it passes soon ay   i know it's not easy to be so positive n then come crashing down the earth but u cant give up now babe. It might not be ur month this month but it soon will be!!!    

hay DK, welcome to the clomid board hun. What is it u want to know about clomid?!

Rees no i havent done a hpt yet...just incase it turns out to be a BFN! i know that might sound crazy  but i like the thought of being pg n dont want it to end yet if im not lol how mad does that sound?! 

Nix i wouldnt call me a queen of fertility knowledge, im the queen of asking questions   x

TK x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Tk you might be right this could be a good month for me.
the car passed its mot and needs no work not even the tyres im on cloud nine means i can get my hair done next week now yay.


----------



## bubkin

well nicola-kate your temp is elevated so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Topkat08

Well Nix im keeping everything crossed for ya hun x


----------



## bubkin

its so quiet on here these days where is everyone


----------



## Topkat08

Im with ya on that one Bubs... I think....

Harm is keeping her head in the loo (bless her)
PoD is still getting use to the lovely british weather (with her nice tan  )

n im not sure about everyone else lol x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Bub, Soz for not chatting, at a low point so not got my smile at the mo.

NK hello, we on the same day, looked at your chat but your in f not c so hard to compare with mine.

TK know how you feel i really wanted to feel pg when i was 10 days late,   

oh my god its so windy outside, winter is here, looking forward to winter nights in cozy and warm 

FO


----------



## Nicola-Kate

f/ohun if you got to the bottom of my chart you have a tab thing to change into celcius. i cant do it on the main thing


----------



## Fire Opal

NK oh yes, cheers, i ov early on day 9 last month.

FO


----------



## bubkin

is it just the way i am feeling, but i am finding it very hard to believe anything is changing inside me....  maybe i won't ovulate on clomid? having a negative day myself FO,  looking forward to going home


----------



## Topkat08

FO & Bubs sending u both a really really BIG   Theres nothing i can say 2 make u feel any better but remember why were going through this heartache and what the end result WILL BE!!! I know how hard it is to build ur hopes up n then get dropped back down to earth OR to feel like its never going to happen n the clomid wont work (trust me after just 5 months i know exactly how it feels) 
You girlies are only on ur 1st course (1st or 2nd cycle) so it really is way to early to start feeling like its never going to work! Dont give up!!!

Luv TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Oh bless ya Topkat,It does not sound crazy at all that your not testing,I'm like that this month I am cd16 today and wondering if my white CM is a sign of something?   for both of us


----------



## JW3

Hello,

 Bubkin, FO, TK, Rees

Very busy at work so not getting much chance to post at the moment.

Bubkin - is really difficult to stay positive isn't it? some people do ovulate without getting any symptoms so you never know.

FO -   hope you are feeling more positive soon, 

Decided to give up with the temparature recording and everything else myself for a while, clinic seem to think chance of anything happening naturally is fairly unlikely and I've only had one cycle long enough to have ovulated this year.  Keep thinking should I keep up with the   just in case?  I keep thinking at least I am on the list for IVF which should come up at the end of next year, if nothing else works.  I think people around me think this is quite negative thinking but getting hopes dashed all the time is too hard to bear so am trying to be realistic.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

thanks Rees! Lets hope its a good month for us ay?!  

I know im proberly just setting myself up for a big fall but i think i am pg. I was reading up about implantation bleeding , what its like n how long it lasts etc n it sounds like what i had. It's really weird b/c on sat night (the day i expected af to show up) i got like af cramps n no af even though i keep running to the bathroom thinking af has come   my stomach is really bloated where i've got to unbutton my jeans when at home coz it feels uncomfy, i keep getting cramps, feel hungry alot more but feel sick after ive eaten and im feeling really tired   
The only thing thats getting me is the drop in my temp  
Last night i got the hiccups n could only ease them lying on my stomach but after a couple of minutes it started to get uncomfy so i lied on my side n got a shooting pain across my belly   very strange!!!!!!!!

 for us all

TK x


----------



## bubkin

do u know when you will get ur test tk??


----------



## Fire Opal

TK all the signs are good and i   you are right.

take care hun

fo


----------



## bubkin

i think i am feeling negative because my brain is tellin me i will fall on my first cycle but my heart knows i won't its all fun and games lol


----------



## Rees1978

ToKat,what CD are you on today? how long was your cycle last month? mine was nearly 60 days last month


----------



## Topkat08

aww thanks FO  

Bubs ive got a blood test on Fri but popping into town 2morrow so might pick one up jst 2 see  
Dont give up when u've only just started hun... sending loads n loads of  ur way!

Rees im on cd 35 hun. Ive never gona past 31 days!  

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

TK  ,,Oh it must be good news for you then hun  

I am very unsure as mine are still AWOL but the cons said that the Metformin should control it and work together with clomid to help me get preggers ...


----------



## harmony802005

hi all im claire stacey girlfirend she just want you all to know that she is hopstial she has been bleeding on sunday but the bubs is still here so i have not a clue what is happeing.

help this is all new to me


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Claire,

Oh no I hope everything is Ok,send my love to Harm  

When will you get an update from the hospital?
x


----------



## Topkat08

Lets hope so Rees x Lets hope things work for u 2 hun x

 hiya Claire, sorry to hear about harm but its good news about the baby! i remember her saying that she had abit of bleeding... was that the start of it?!
when u see her just send her my best wishes & tell her that i am thinking about them both  

Nikki x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Claire,
Look after her. If it is any help at all, both of my sisters had bleeding in early pregnancy, and they didn't find out they were pg until 7 & 8 weeks in because as far as they knew, they were having periods!

Sending hugs to you both.  

Hi All,
I hate my new office sitting with my 8 month pg mentor, who keeps rubbing her tummy.....today they were all chatting about how awful it is to be pg!  bad teeth, hair falling out, achey feet - BRING IT ON!

 Hello to the newbie *DKJG (Katie)* welcome to the board. What would you like to know, just ask away.
You may have noticed we whinge on a bit about the side-effects! I personally think the only thing I hate is the moodiness, as I never got PMS before taking clomid. The hot flushes I can deal with. Would you like to tell us a bit about your circumstances and how you come to be on clomid? What days have you been instructed to take it?

It seems that everyone is getting into charting! Also, I'd just like to say that I see I'm not the only one promoting Taking Charge of Your Fertility 
Please just remember - record the temp in the morning and then forget about it! It wont tell you when you are about to ovulate, only after you have ovulated and sometimes you can't tell until a few days later. If you want to get predictive, then read up on charting CM.

Whoever asked (sorry, read too many posts to remember), yes, I have been using pre-seed - great stuff, but I'm still not UTD 

Ok, I have a serious question.....DH and I have decided not to take the last cycle of clomid for the next few months....can I still stay on the board...please?

PoDdy
P.S. Tan developed nicely!


----------



## Topkat08

In reply 2 ur question about stopping ere, we'll have to think about that!  

Hmm......  
Hmmm..........  
Hmmmmm............  

ok we have made a decision........ of course ya can stop around  

 @ moaning about being pg!!! i cant wait to have all of that (except the bad teeth bit)  

TK x


----------



## PoDdy

Thanks TK,
How have you been?  I've been really crappy today...I have serious AF pains CD32 today and I can't tell when I ovulated because my new thermometer in in farenheit and I don't trust it hahahahahahahaaaaaaa.  I'm going to go back to my celcius thermometer next cycle.

Anyone heard from RoseB?

PoD


----------



## Topkat08

what made ya change from Celsius to fahrenheit?!  i get confused on the simple ones  

Im gd thx hun, been having af type cramps on & off since Fri, running to the low thinking shes here LOL

I got ur PM and no i havent, why do u ask that?! x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Pod 
my chart is in farenhight can you look at it see what you think.
I did notice a change in my cm this month round day 14-17 but i think i ovulated on day 20.
im so confused.
The feelings i have not sure if they are af coming orthe samllest possibility i could be pg my (.)(.) do hurt slightly today and while cleaning almost threw up when using bleach which i normaly love the smell of.

Hi claire pass my love to harm tell her to pma and its good the beanie has stuck so well.

Fingers crossed for you Tk i dont know how you lasted so long i was contemplating buying a test today 7 days early but i didnt and im just gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## Topkat08

i know its crazy but i like the not knowing... if it turns out to be a BFN then im gonna be gutted so holding out for a loooooooong as i can   lol x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Can someone tell me where the charting thing is so I can get set up for doing my temperature and everything from my next cycle?  I have tried charting a bit before but I've not consulted the bible yet so maybe that's where I was going wrong.

Claire - thanks for the note about Harm, hope she is ok  ,

Poddy - I saw that rubbing it in about your tan - so jealous of your hols

Tk really hoping for this bfp for you,

I'm now on cd17 so hoping that AF stays away as long as possible , no sign so far.  My longest cycle has been 22 days so really want to match that to have a hope of ovulating naturally.

 to everyone

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Claire please pass on my love to Harm  

FO


----------



## PoDdy

Hi N-K,
Looking at your chart, mine was pretty similar this cycle.  I had 3 days where the temp was the same and then it rose, but I normally get a dip before it shoots up.  It's not the fact that it's in Farenheit that is causing me trouble, I just think my new thermemeter isn't as stable as my celcius one, I just don't trust it. 
PoD


----------



## VicG

Hi Girlies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days - not much to say really til I start on the Clomid - which I reckon will be sometime next week.  But I have been logging in and reading every day    Have my fingers crossed for all of you.  TK - your signs do sound promising - how long after yuor blood test will they be able to give you results?

I have set myself up on the charting web page in reddiness!  And this had led me to a question.... sorry if this is a bit tmi.  When monitoring your CM, if you are having BMS all the time how do you tell the difference between being wet due to fertile CM vs being wet due to all the   gradually trickling out the wrong way!!

Also - what is preseed and where do I get it - is the dryness thing a huge problem??  

And I know what you mean about pg people - there are 5 of them at my work and its doing my head in - I hate going to meetings with them cos I feel a little bit jealous which I know isn't a nice trait    

And have just depressed myself by wathcing the sex eduation show on CH4 which was doing something about fertility

 to all  XX


----------



## Nicola-Kate

vicg hi hun
i bought my pre seed from ebay i think it was a shop called babymad was 9.99 hun.


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Vic,
Good question about spermies vs CM.

WAY TMI COMING UP!
After 30min any sperm that is going to make it's way through the cervix will have done so. It is a good idea to pop to the loo after BMS and do kegels exercises (pelvic floor) to expel any excess sperm. Then check CM the next time you go to the loo. Also, it's a good idea to take a whizz after BMS to help prevent urinary tract infections like cystitis. One tip on kegels exercise and strengthening your bladder muscles is to stop yourself from weeing mid flow repeatedly.

Additionally, the CM you are looking for is literally like egg white, whereas sperm is creamy/white and much more watery. Check your CM every time you go to the loo and you will soon become familiar with what's what. If you are too squeamish to check it, then one tip is that creamy CM makes a line in your knickers, but egg white is more of a round spot.

The last day of EWCM is your most fertile day, as soon as you ovulate, it is switched off. Sperm can live up to 5 days in good quality EWCM and I read a study that said that is only takes the sperm 45min to get to the fallopian tubes! Once the sperm is past the cervix it is safe from the more hostile environment of the vagina. Also, one little fact that I found quite comforting is that the cervix has lots of channels for the sperm to rest in, so it basically acts as a sperm repository!

Pre-seed is a vaginal lubricant, but it has been specially made to be kind to sperm. Most lubes, like KY Jelly contain spermicide. I bought mine from here:

http://www.med-direct.co.uk/store/product_info.php?products_id=67&osCsid=49e34a4c971359958ad8e49773a3f14e

You get 6 little pouches. You 'apply' it before starting BMS, it lasts for about 15min and there is no sign of it when you are finished.

PoDdy

/links


----------



## VicG

Thanks so much for the helpful tips PoDdy, especially the one obout the different patterns the CM makes in the knicky knacks


----------



## Topkat08

aww thanks girlies.

sending ^fairydusy^ ur way Jenny...   this is ur month aswell x

Hiya Vic hows u hun?! LOL Vic havent heard the word ''knicky knacks'' in ages  
Dryness when on clomid is a big problem  x ive got my blood test on fri not sure when i'll get the results. Gonna ask on Fri x 

PoDsY dont like the sound of checking ur cm & cp   all abit freaky lol x 
If i am pg n had ''early vaginal bleeding'' (sorry but thats what they call it lol) would that cause my temp to drop?! x

TK x


----------



## abbybella

Claire send my love to harmony and to you hun. I'm thinking of you and hope harm is out soon  

TK If your temp dropped whilst you bled it could be implantation as it does drop sometimes then, but its meant to rise afterwards i think? 
3 follies popping is good news for me hun, means there is more of a chance one will get hit ( i hope!!)  

Felt really sick yesterday and had bad stomach pains, bloody hate clomid 

Hey poddy, you are a font of knowledge on all things ttc   For those squeamish about checking their cm I read on one ttc website that the lady TASTED her cm to see if was fertile or not!!!   

XXX


----------



## PoDdy

ERrrrrrrrrr Abby that is GROSS!!!  

TK, your temp can dip just before it goes triphasic, I think this is due to the corpus luteum stopping producing prog and the eggy taking over when it burrows in, but the dip should not be below the coverline and if it is, then it should be disregarded.  Temp will remain high throughout pregnancy due to the prog levels.

I'm at home today....AF came this morning with a vengence - please chop me in half.  The whole of the lower part of my body is in achey agony   normally I would take ibuprofen, which does the trick nicely until it wears off, but apparently, it too will dry out CM, so I've been sticking to paracetamol.  I think I was over-stimmed again, as my prog level was 105 and on looking at my chart, now AF has arrived I can see that the test was done 3dpo, so goodness knows what it was at it's peak (7dpo)

PoD
P.S TK, what is the blood test for on Friday?


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Morning girls,

Pod sorry af came hunni best you have a nice relaxing day hun i find a glass of vino a good book in a hot bath works with my af pain. My consultant told me to avoid ibprufen whilst on tx cause it can hinder. If they get too bad try co codamol hun much better then paracetamol.

So im so glad i dont work today i had a nasty night sleep last night woke up loads and loads went to the loo a dozen times (well perhaps about 6). Woke up at 6.30 am did my temp still high 36.6 but a slight dip from yesterday at 36.7.

I managed to fall back to sleep then wokr up 8 ish with the most awfull indigestion and my (.)(.) are rather sore which could mean af is coming but i do hope its the news we want. Im in 2 minds weather to get a test when im shopping today the suspence is killing me.
I know i shouldnt but we all do it dont we.
I have a real possitive feeling this  month aswell bit like you TK.

Claire pass my love to harm again.

Hi ya to all the other ladies

Abby i think my temp dropped slightly too like you said to tk ooooooooooooo im all caught in a bubble today ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Girlie's



abbybella said:


> poddy, For those squeamish about checking their cm I read on one ttc website that the lady TASTED her cm to see if was fertile or not!!!


 that is just nasty!!!!  how can u tell by the taste?! She should of told her hubby  

aww PoDsY, im sorry af came hun!  but on the plus side atleast it didnt come while u were on holiday could of got messy in ya swim suit  
The test is what my cons asked me to have, think its to check my levels 2 see if im utd 

Hiya NK keeping my fingers crossed for ya hun!!! its about time we saw some more BFP's floating around the place 

im really confused with my temps.... y'day n mon it was 35.9 but today its dropped back down to 35.6  how do i know if its dropped below the coverline?!

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Tk Yuck thats discustind  

How you doing Tokat today?

Hope Harm is Ok.

Hey Pod,welcome back hun,sorry your AF came this month. How are you? How was your hols? 

x


----------



## PoDdy

N-K,
I would not consider a 0.1 degree change a dip. There is always a degree of variability and no one (at a guess) gets the same temp every single day.

TK,
The coverline is the horizontal line you draw on your chart to show the difference between your low and high temps. You draw it 0.1 degrees above the highest temp during the 6 days prior to the temperature shift.

e.g consider the following temps (sorry they are in farenheit):
CD10 97.1 
CD11 97.3
CD12 97.2
CD13 97.4
CD14 97.1
CD15 97.2
CD16 97.8
CD17 97.6
CD18 98.0

The thermal shift occurred on CD16, so you look at the 6 previous temps, the highest of which is 97.4 and draw a horizontal line across your chart at 97.5. Anything above the line is considered to be post-ovulatory info. Your temp will drop to *below the coverline* when AF is due. Any slight variation in temp that is above the coverline is normal and there is no need to read anything in to it.

TK, I notice from your chart that it is impossible to draw a coverline. I still think that you may be one of those few people who don't see a thermal shift. This could be related to the thyroid issue. Lets see what the blood test comes back as 

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya everyone,

Anyone having trouble with (.) (.) growing alot on clomid....? I'm sure you were all talking about this before...

I was thinking today that it is 10.5 weeks since last period and I bleed at 7.5 weeks and I am putting on pounds,I couldnt be preggers could I? or is it the Met & Clomid making me feel sick or is it that all this TTC is making me go completey Bonkers


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Rees,
Yeah, great holiday, but I was a nervous wrek at going back to work. Feel refreshed now.

Hows you?
PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod,

Im good thanks just trying hard BMS with hubby,but have been feeling sick and tired now and then with all my meds I have to take ?

x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Rees,
Yes, my boobs are bigger, but I think it is due to being soooo hungry and eating sooooo much!  Also, I do tend to feel sicky just before ov and a few days before AF arrives (cow) last weekend I was retching into the loo, convinced I must be pg - HAHAHAHAAAAA, no, my body knows how to make me suffer, especially when my p-pain is this bad - it's like punishment for thinking you might be pg  

Not sure whether you could be pg, have you tested?  Did you get a good CD21 prog level? Did you ovulate?
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

aww thanks for explaining that PoDsY! DP is always telling me that i can be impossible at times   
Is seeing a thermal shift bad, and is there any point in continuting with the charting?! x

Ay Rees dont say yuck to me... Abby told us about tasting it  im not sure about the met but i know clomid does make u put on weight   but the up side it that Clomid does make ya (.Y.) grow! 
In regards to feeling sick.... ive felt sick for the past week or so n after something to eat y'day i had my head in the loo a couple of hours later bringing it all up again (sorry girlies) and then felt off again this morning   Are  going to take a test?!  

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Yes No what you mean Pod,I get horrible aches and pains with AF too.

I did a test but it was negative,maybe my mind's just going mad    but my cycle was 55 days tehn bleed for 3 days now on cd16 if its a new cycle.?


----------



## Topkat08

aww PoDsY just wanting to send u a BIG    

Rees i dont mean to be gross but was it a fresh red bleed or was it old?!
I had a ''bleed'' for 3 days this month but it was nothing like a af....  it was 3 days of  (the only way i can describe it is) the stuff u get at the very end of ur monthly  so i rang my cons n was told NOT to take clomid b/c theres a gd chance i might be pg n to arrange a blood test with my gp!!! 

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

Yes my boobs are size c from an a now....but my tummy feels big when I look form the side,I am sure it's bigger than last week...or me monitoring it too much..Hmmmm 

I think I might test to double double check,my freind has PCOS and never had a period for 3 and half months she had no symptoms just though her period was just very late,then at 3 or so months she felf sick and thought she had the flew then when she went to the docs found out she was 4 months preggers...Lucky for her in the end...Not fair eh!!!

Shall I test  ?


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK,
Seeing a thermal shift is good, it is the point where your temp rises and stays elevated. You may as well continue charting, as I could be wrong, I would wait for that positive pg test that is coming your way before stopping charting, or at least 1 complete cycle.

Also, how could you not mention that you were sick Another good symtom!

Ahhh Rees, you may as well test and then you can put it to bed.   sorry the drugs are giving you such a hard time.

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Oh I see TK it had sort of lumpy red bits in dark red blood flow? Sorry far tmi? Yucky


----------



## PoDdy

sounds like clotting Rees, sounds like it was a proper bleed.
PoDdy


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod,Oh I see maybe I wont bother testing again...

Praying for some good news for us very soon,I am trying my hardest to stay positive xx


----------



## Topkat08

so u are doing well on the (.Y.) side then   my belly looks n feels bloated n i know i shouldnt poke but sometimes it feels kinda hard on one side   but the thing that is really make me think i could be pg is that i keep thinking af is coming! so if im not pg then theres something wrong  

OK this is going to sound as gross as tasting CM but when u had u bleed did is smell like a normal af?! mine didnt & i dont think i had any clots either. I had brown stuff for 3 days n 2 of the days i didnt use anything (sorry for the tmi) 

TK x


----------



## PoDdy

TK,
Remember Harm had the exact same thing. Dark blood that smelt of spermies.   go and get that hpt will you, the suspense is killing me! (NOT REALLY, you test when you are ready hun) 
PoD


----------



## Rees1978

TK 
I think mine was normal cant remember, Pod thinks my sounds like a normal bleed..

You should do  a test honey sounds positive?
x


----------



## Topkat08

im going to get a hpt later today! coz the suspense is starting to get to me aswell  
If i am pg then i'd be about 5 weeks (according to one of those baby ticker things) so would could i take a test at any time i.e tonight?!

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Great TK.Let us know


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning gals

Hope ya all ok today, 

Feeling a bit more chipper today, head ache gone but still feel a bit sick
I had mega hot flushes last night  

Rees my (.Y.) have gone from a C to a D after taking clomid for 2 months and i have put on weight  
DH loves it and thinks its great. 

TK how's you ?

Pod bummer about af pains i was the same this month, couldn't get out of bed for 2 days  
Hot water bottle for you and the sofa me thinks.

Soz for being a grump the past few days, i feel so crap the days after i stop clomid that i don't know what to do with myself,

FO


----------



## PoDdy

Hi FO,
Getting grumpy on FF is what it's all about.  It's better to be grumpy with us than with poor DH! 

Glad you are feeling a bit more chipper today.  I'm in bed and the pain is subsiding, but I have the paracetamol at the ready!

PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Ofcourse Rees we wouldnt have it any other way... Obviously DP will be the first to know but then it will be my cyber famo on here  

 FO, im gd thx x glad ur feeling better now hun   hot flushes seem to have that way of sticking around after u've taken ur tabs  

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrrrrrrrrrrrr poor Pod stay cozy  

 TK old chum, go get that test and get it over with, your v good not to have done one, i did 5 last month   

not doing any this month (well thats what i'm thinking at the mo) 

Did anyone see the sex prog last night talking about fertility, the lady on there had a fert blood test and they could tell if her eggs where nackered, not a day 21 test then, wonder what take was. 

Ooooooo and they had a bit about smegy willys     yuk, and what happens if men don't clean then,
Thats not going near me   

Thankfully DH is a v clean man 

FO


----------



## PoDdy

it was probably a CD3-5 blood test to check FSH levels...poor lady to get the results in public!
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

i didnt see the show but someone has commented about it in the news room i think.
heres what it said...


Nicksy said:


> The presenter of the show - Anna had her own fertility tested by Zita West and it basically showed that at the age of 37 she should not leave it any longer if she wanted to start a family. This genuinely upset her as she always thought (probably like a lot of us) that there wouldn't be any problems with having a family!


poor cow had it done so everyone knew her business... Thanks but no thanks 



Fire Opal said:


> Ooooooo and they had a bit about smegy willys   yuk, and what happens if men don't clean then,
> Thats not going near me


 URGH! that is so sick!!!! how can anyone let there thing get so bad that ppl are showing u what will happen if u dont wash! how dirty must that person be?! bet all the guys were single n hadnt had a bit of  in a while n i wonder why... 

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

I know, she must have been told before surely

I would have been in tears, hope my eggs are ok, the dreaded 36 is getting closer and know i'm running out of time.

FO


----------



## Topkat08

FO cant u ask for them to check the quality of ur eggs?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

They don't seem to do other test or haven't told us,

Just given clomid and told to come back in 6 months  

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Hi FO,
Not that you will need it   , but would you get free IUI/IVF in Wiltshire if you are over 36?

When we saw our con on Monday we asked why the provision is so bad in our hospital (Hampshire) and he said he has to fight to get what little we have every year they try to close him down!.  In Hampshire you have to be over 36 to get 6 free IUI and 1 free IVF, but you can't have gone privately beforehand, have children from previous marrieages etc!  However, over in Somerset, you have to be under 36!!!!!

I'm going to write to my MP, as my con said that it would help to keep it in the media and push for change.  In my PCT they consider Fertility in the same category as tattoo removal!

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

We've been told that we will only get a 1 free go of IVF before i'm 36, Which is in june 2009 

Doesn't leave us much time  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

u should have a word with ur cons n see if s/he will do that for u.
So did they prescribe u 6 months of clomid?! I was prescribed 3 months worth back in Feb, had a follow up appointment in July was given 3 more months worth of clomid & got another appointment on the 6th of Jan   x

PoD that's taking the p**s about fertility & the tattoo removal  oh on earth can they even put the 2 in the same category?!  
If we need assisted conception then we would have to either appeal or go private as dp has children from a previous. I personal think that's out of order b/c i have no children and the ''problem'' lies with me not dp! x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK,
That is soooo frustrating and unfair....
I don't understand what the argument is for not providing fertility treatment....why is it considered a luxury and why is it so contraversial  I understand it's costly, absolutely, but I just don't think it is the same as cosmetic surgery....

My MIL works with a lady that got her stomache stapled on the NHS, lost weight and is going back for a tummy-tuck to get rid of the excess.  She got it because she said being overweight was causing her psychlogical issues and health problems - errrr lose weight then!

I know fertility treatment isn't life threatening, but it is necessary for life to go on.......and it isn't as if we can do this without treatment.

Makes my head hurt - what can I write in this letter to the MP?

PoD


----------



## Topkat08

i know PoDsY. On our local news a few months back there was a couple complaining that they have been refused NHS funded tx (fair enough, i can understand the disappointment and anger there) but then she goes on to say the grounds to why she has been refused...she had her tubes tied (her choice) and a boob job b/c the small chest was getting her depressed so b/c the nhs refused to fund her tx she was complaining on the news  

i know in the long run a child costs more but how can u have 5 abortion on the nhs but 1 chance at ivf (if ur lucky) 

The system justs wind me up. how can anyone even begin to compare infertility with cosmetic surgery?! Do they think we choose infertile?! I know no one chooses to have a big hooter or small chest etc but infertility is a bigger problem n yet there is so little funding. If u think about it, we're fighting a endless battle b/c all they turn round and say is that there's more serious illnesses to treat ie cancer and i agree but they wouldn't refuse a cancer patient treatment b/c they smoked would they?! so why refuse us tx for something that is so natural for a woman just b/c we're having problems?! 

When u get round to writing ur letter to the MP just write how u feel! That's the best thing to do! No one can argue feelings!!!! 

TK x x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Fertility treatment with tattoo removal - how bazaar?  Having to keep some old tattoo surely will not cause as many psychological problems as infertility.

It is so unfair I am going to write to my MP as well but I am just thinking what to say.  Luckily I qualify for the IVF list and we do have enough money to go prviate, but for those that dont have any money my PCT only fund 1 cycle so you only get that 1 chance (and I think you have to be under a certain age but can't remember exactly what it is).  Also I really object to being vetted to have my own children when others who are on drugs etc. can just go ahead.  Not sure about you girls but we had to be vetted by the clinic even before we had Clomid.  Luckily my doctor had no problems in writing to say we would be responsible parents (even though he doesn't really know us). 

I don't know whether you saw this on the news about the recommendation only to put in 1 embryo - madness if I end up paying for IVF its got to be 2 to increase the chances if its costing me my savings. (which I had saved to support me on maternity leave so not really sure how that would go now but is least of worries) - no wonder there is a large amount of child poverty in the country it is probably a large number of people who've been forced to pay for fertility treatment - Pods - put this in your letter to the MP.

As my stress levels are getting worse I certainly seem to be ranting more - sorry girls.

Only until the end of the week working now then whole week off I really need it.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

yes, and my friend asked me, would they refuse to treat lung cancer if you smoked, or heart disease if you were obese?

I say they either remove it for everyone (obviously, not what we want) or make it equally available to everyone.  The NHS took the decision to provide IUI/IVF/ICSI etc, so they believe it to be beneficial, so provide it properly 

Rant over.

Shame that lady sullied her argument and made herself look stupid TK


----------



## PoDdy

I'll publish my letter on here when I'm done.  It's going quite well at the moment, but I'm trying not to rant, just putting in valid arguments.

Thanks for the help ladies.  Jenny, you are very lucky to get one cycle  
but I think I would have been extremely angry at being 'vetted'.  It was the same when we went to get our doglett.  We could have phoned a breeder, paid stacks of cash and got a puppy, but instead we wanted to re-home and had to jump through all the hoops!
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Look forward to reading it PoDsY.. n if its that good might copy it myself   

hay jenny, hows u hun?! x


----------



## PoDdy

Here you go, what do you think?

Dear Sir,
I recall in my days as a student, both undergraduate and post-graduate, a contemptuous bank manager looking down his nose at me as though I were something unpleasant on the bottom of his shoe, forgetting of course that just a few years later he would be begging me to take up a mortgage, life insurance and all the other things that would line his pocket.  I got the same look from people when I was working in retail outlets at the weekend and evenings and people realised I was a student – the lowest of the low.  It always struck me as odd, that you were considered higher up in the pecking order if you were out of work, unemployed and proud, than if you were bettering yourself as a student.  Finally the time came when I became a full-time employee with a career, believing those days to be behind me, and for a time they were.

In recent years, my husband (30) and I (29) have found ourselves in the unfortunate position of struggling with infertility issues and once again feel, not only the tables are tilted against us, but that we are sat in front of the same bank manager, in the form of our PCT.  On a recent appointment with our specialist we inquired as to what treatment would be available to us in January when we will have to decide our next steps, the answer, none.  It would seem that in the Hampshire PCT you have to be over the age of 36 (plus other criteria) to receive any follow-up treatment and on this basis we don’t qualify.  The knowledge may not be so biting, were it not the case that had we lived in Portsmouth we would be entitled to 6 courses of intrauterine insemination or that if we choose to go private we forfeit our NHS allocation when we do reach 36.  N.B. As you are aware, Portsmouth is within the same county and PCT as North Hampshire & Basingstoke Hospital.  

A further insult to our heavily taxed pay packets was when our esteemed consultant revealed that he has to fight continuously to keep what little provision there is at the North Hampshire & Basingstoke Hospital open.  It would seem that in the grand scheme of things the pro-creation of human beings is considered alongside tattoo removal, a condition one inflicts on oneself, is not life threatening, merely unsightly.  This is exactly the type of discrimination we and others facing infertility issues come up against continually.

The Fertility Clinic at North Hampshire & Basingstoke Hospital has been a lifeline to us and feel that the PCT is extremely short-sighted in maintaining an age limit, which in today’s day and age, not only seems ageist, but also causes the couple to wait until her eggs are possibly past their prime and the chances of a successful conception and birth are greatly reduced. 
We ask that you raise the profile of fertility treatment in a positive light, lobby for changes in the provision of all types of fertility treatment to make it fairer across the country and help protect the Fertility Clinic that supports constituents.  After all, just as the bank manager forgot we would be a lucrative bet, the PCT cannot see that we may raise the next Prime Minister.


----------



## Nicola-Kate

hey girls,

So Ive done it and got a bfn.  I'm not upset though yet i don't know why i thought i would be maybe its because i know deep inside i tested too early 8dpo.

As for your recent topic re ivf etc our Pct has just announced recently that anyone having fertility issues in the east of england will get 3 free goes on the nhs. I will believe it when i see it mind you and i wontget it cause I'm too fat.
I lost 4 stone last year to get clomid and since i have been on the stuff have put all the weight back on.

I saw a posting on here a while ago made my blood boil and i think my comments may have upset a couple of other users. It was about a lady taking legal action against the nhs because when she was being treated they took so much time over treating her when she tried ivf her eggs where no good. 
She is now in court saying the nhs took away her right to have her own baby that was genetically hers. This makes my blood boil she ended up using donor eggs and i believe had a baby boy a month or so ago.
She said she wasn't seen by her consultant for a year and had no idea her eggs couldn't be used. My consultant only seems me once a year but i see the fertility nurse every couple of months.
I was angry with this lady because she is very lucky now she has a baby where as some still cant. Most recent stats say 1 in 10 women having treatment will not have children. I see this lady as being very lucky she was also moaning she had to pay for her treatment which she chose to have over in Spain. Once again she chose to go to Spain to get the treatment and many of us living in the UK have to pay. 
Reading the article i just felt she was doing this to get her money back from the nhs for her treatment.

I really do think she is wrong by taking legal action and money from the nhs surely it takes away possible funding for other like us still going through treatment. I cant see what she has to moan about she wanted a child come hell or high water and now she has one. Is it just my feeling or should she be happy with this cause god only knows i would chop of any part of my body to have a baby that was mine in my arms.
Both DH and i have discussed what would happen if we couldn't have our own baby or i couldn't carry due to my previous history with cancer and to us the main this that is important is the love we could share with a child. We want a child so we can teach nurture and love a child. I know the fertility problems aremine and i told DH at the beginning of this rubbish we go through he wanted a genetic child we should end it. He has to be the best DH in the world he just said its not the birth its the growing with a child from when its young until its old enough to look after itself and is a fine up standing person. And i have to agree.


----------



## PoDdy

Ahhh N-K, your post made me cry  
Also Naughty   for testing so ridiculously early - that £10 you wont see again!

Again, another infertile person taking a flawed case to the media, making the rest of us look stupid   It is a shame she couldn't use her own eggs and I have to agree that she shouldn't have to wait until 36 to be able to qualify for treatment - it's crazy to wait until the chances are reduced.....

Personally, I completely disagree with seeking damages from the NHS - apologies, yes, money, no as it means everyone else has to suffer - BUT that is my own personal opinion and one that I do not judge or encourage others to follow.

PoD


----------



## Nicola-Kate

pod now you made me cry rofl.

Im sorry i didnt mean to upset you


----------



## PoDdy

not a sad cry, a happy cry about what your Dh said - so lovely
PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

Pod fab letter, you go girl, kick some butt

why on earth would they make you wait til ya 36, when here its only up to 36  

The world has gone mad.

FO


----------



## PoDdy

yep, bizarre isn't it.  The only thing I think is that it means they get fewer people to treat.  For example, there is no way I am going to hang around for 6 years, I'll have to go private, so immediately, I'm off the list - another one they don't have to pay for - crikey this list is short.

I have another friend who is 26, so she isn't going to wait 10 years when she is perfectly healthy and it is a male factor issue, so that is 2 that the NHS don't need to worry about.  

Also, did I tell you about the other mystery infertile person at my library!  I went in one week and there weren't any fertility books.  Went in 3 weeks later and there were about 6! I wonder who it is.......

PoD
P.S FO, did you know that even if you have one tube blocked, the other tube can pick up the eggs from the other ovary! We read this somewhere and checked with the con on Monday.  He said 'you could have an ovary on the right and the tube on the left and it is possible to conceive!


----------



## Fire Opal

I know Pod isn't that amazing

I looked into this as always thought the ov was attached to the f tube but now at all.
they float about and can pick up a passing egg 

As my tube is blocked or never been open at the end I'm hoping that the little chaps have a better chance as can only go one way 

I've learnt so much about how our bodies work over the past 6 months, its amazing any one gets pg.

fo


----------



## PoDdy

I used to think that, but now I think it's a miracle more people aren't pg  
Sperm staying alive for 5 days, the cervix and fallopian tubes having little crevices for them to wait in.  The tubes picking up any ol' egg that wafts by  

It just goes to show that there must be something wrong if it isn't happening.  Did you know that it could even be that the sperm reaches the egg and can't get in because the egg 'shell' is too hard?  Or more than one sperm could penetrate the egg, making it invalid.

I have always thought of my problem as the egg and sperm not meeting (which is could well be because my ovaries were stuck down), but there are lots of other problems once they meet....most of which can be sorted with IVF/ICSI.

They say that infertility is a temporary state.

PoD


----------



## knikki

Hi guys,

Sorry I have been so quiet lately.  I have been popping in and reading all your news over the last few weeks, but haven't really felt like talking.  Been feeling a wee bit  

PoDdy - I couldn't resist responding to your letter to your MP.  I think it's fab.  It's well argued and supported.  Fingers crossed they will take notice of you.  As we were cycle buddies, I assume there is no BFP for you this month?  

An update on me, I am D2 and have decided not to take Clomid this month.  It's not doing me any good anyway as it is a male fertility issue we have and the clomid makes me too loony and irrational to say the least!  .  I spent Monday   but am feeling a bit more balanced now.  Am seeing my cons next week, and am hoping that they finally put us on the ICSI waiting list...

God knows what the policy is in my PCT about who gets what and how many goes.  I read the NICE quidelines yesterday which says clearly that they recommend all people who require it should get 3 free goes at IVF.  Its awful to think, as stated on that Sex Education programme last night that only 25% of people in this country get 1 free go.  

TK - Sending lots of   your way.  I am living my life through you this morning and really hope you get a BFP today/tomorrow.

Harmony - I hope things have settled down now and that you are out of hospital, safe and sound.

Everyone else - sending lots of best wishes your way.  xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hey Knikki,
Thanks for the feedback on the letter.  I don't think one letter alone will make much difference, but it's better than none.  Yes, the NICE guidelines are heavenly, but expensive....

It's a good idea to come off the clomid if you are going crazy, I think Abby felt the same too. I am really happy not to be taking it for a while now, I got very depressed over the weekend and had anxiety at going back to work - not like me at all and I've never had PMS before, so that was a shocker too  . Hopefully lose a bit of weight and get my mind straight.  Sorry there was no BFP waiting for you  . I'm CD1 now, so we'll be cycling naturally together this time too - be warned, I don't ovulate until around CD20!

Also, I have clear evidence that the clomid still affects you in the cycle after you have taken it, I had multiple follies, but no horrible side-effects, so it's all good.

PoD


----------



## knikki

At least you got how you feel off your chest though Pod, even if it doesn't make a difference... 

Fingers crossed for us both this month.  

I've got 3 close friends/relatives due to drop in November, so praying I am pg before then....   

Meant to say hi to FO before - you and TK haven't been fighting/playing.... as much lately.  Hope you are ok.


----------



## Topkat08

WOW PoDsY u go girl, if ur MP doesn't take note of that then we don't hold much hope  

aww Nix  , why did u torture ya self hun so early?! Don't give up yet coz if ur only 8dpo then there's still time for it to change into that much deserved BFP!  

I read something about that woman n like u i felt a little anger. Yes i can understand that having to use donor eggs isn't going to give u ur own biological child but if she carried the baby (im not sure if she did?) herself and felt the first kick and all the other joys of pregnancy then i really don't know why she's complaining and suing the NHS, like we aren't struggling enough trying to get treatment without people like that suing and its b/c of people like that that we are being criticized and fighting what seems a never ending battle!!! I would be grateful for a baby whether it was my eggs and if i carried the baby then i wouldn't even think about it not being biologically mine. 

ive often thought about adoption but when i talk to DP about it he says that we wont agree to that b/c he feels like im just giving up as we haven't tried all our options yet but he also said that we do finally have our own child, if i still feel strongly about adopting or fostering then he'll be with me on it (bless him )

We learn something new everyday on here don't we?! that would be just our luck to have an egg ''shell'' 2 hard or more then one lil   eager to get 2 that eggy calling out for him!!! 

 Hiya Knikki, long time no hear girlie. Sorry u've been feeling down n that there was no BFP waiting for u hun   Good idea about taking a break from the clomid! Get urself feeling better then start again feeling fresh! lets hope its not too long before u get that good news   x 

oh yeah nix, as for being too fat i think thats wrong aswell! What about people that have gastric bands fitted & nip n tucks etc....Do they pay for it privately?! I think not! 

I wondered why they weighed me at my first ever appointment   i lost alot of weight before i started clomid but have found that what i lost, i've put back on and its not an excuse but the u/a thyroid makes it hard aswell   

Things we have to go through ay?! People that just stick it in, wiggle it about & get a bfp really dont know how lucky they are!!!

Ive got on & off crampy feelings in my right hand side  

Luv 2 all 
TK x x


----------



## bubkin

afternoon ladies

i decided i was too ill to go into work this morning but after a truck load of day and night nurse i am feeling a bit better. 

brought some ovulation tests last night, never used these ones before and i was confused as to whether it was saying i was about to ovulate or not lol. 

still charting stongly, it went up this morning, not sure how it compares to anyone elses lol

got my 21 day blood test on the 10th   i hate them especially when u get a trainee 

hope your ok harm?

hope you are all well, and good luck if u test tonight tk  

bubs xx


----------



## Topkat08

Oh hello bubs... u've finally manage to grace us with ur presence   

Glad ur feeling better hun. Sorry cant help ya with ovulation tests as i have never used them. if ur temp is rising it can only be a good think i would of thought   so dont worry x

I hate blood tests, always hated them but had my fear made worse when the bottle popped off n the nurse was twisting to get a new one with the needle still in my arm so theres no way i'd ever ever ever let a trainee take blood lol  

got my pee sticks ready but DP wants to do them in the morning so another night wont hurt   and as soon as we know! i'll let my cyber family know   Lets hope its good news or i wont be a happy bunny with the big bang back down to earth  

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

TK   for tmw

toodle pip, i'm off home n leaving laptop here, so catch up with you crazy cats in the morning

Take care and sleep well ladies  

FO


----------



## bubkin

cheers tk,  just waiting for lovely DP to get home then its off to cook dinner ....  hmmm choices 

don't look like i should eat a thing, my belly is bloated a goodun lol


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks FO x Have a nice night hun & talk to ya 2morrow x 

aww bless ya bubs x the smell might make ya hungry n want some 

PoDsY would u say looking at my chart i have ovulated?! Im just reading up on the other ff n found this.....

While your own chart may vary, there are certain characteristics that are common in anovulatory charts. They may not all be present at the same time or in each case. Most anovulatory charts:

show no biphasic pattern, no thermal shift 
show erratic temperatures 
have large temperature fluctuations, even when temperature is taken carefully 
multiple patches of fertile cervical fluid 
long cycles (not always) 
irregular cycles (not always)
multiple positive OPKs separated by negative ones 
signs of increased fertility but no thermal shift to confirm ovulation  i know that before i had the spotting it said i ov on cd14 but im not sure now 

TK x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Tk hun can you get up and test first thing please i have to leave for work at 8.15. 
I dont think i can wait till i get home to find out hun im so excited for ya.
cheeky cow aint i.


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK,
I would agree that your chart _looks_ anovulatory, I have just been reading up in 'the bible'. However, I also don't want to discount the fact that some women don't see the thermal shift despite ovulating and also all of your other symptoms. This is your very first chart, so I don't want you to read too much into it hun. Coupled with your u/a thyroid, it could just be masked. If you felt like you ov'd on CD14 and if you have ov'd in the past, there is no reason to take the chart as gospel.

Test when you are ready sweety and don't feel like we are putting pressure on you, none of us want you to feel like you have to do it, despite what we may write 

PoD 
P.S. Just sent the letter to 2 MP's, the one in Basingstoke and the one for my constituency....will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Hi TK - I'm ok thanks, quite tired out with all the stress of this infertility and work problems so really looking forward to a week off next week.  Really need some time off as is impossible to relax completely with all this and job at risk and sister being upset because she has worries about her pregnancy.

Knikki - I'm with you there I'm so hoping I am pregnant before my sister gives birth in January (she is due on my 32nd birthday)  I am really pleased for her but don't think I can help getting upset.  It seems quite unlikely as well since it looks like I'm having another laproscopy in December so it would be really lucky to catch on the first month

Poddy - I know I am really lucky my consultant in Leeds is fab and we seem to get more than others (even though only 1 cycle not 3), all my follicle tracking has been at the IVF unit and its much better than the scans on the maternity ward (even thought they are both in the same building).  Also I've found it reassuring that I'm already on the waiting list, particularly with the disppointment I've had with not starting the clomid.

Nicola-Kate - really feel for you I have struggled with weight in the past and earlier this year thought I'd done really well to get into the 'normal' range only to be told by my consultant I was doing too much exercise (honestly girls it wasn't that much, maybe max 4 hours a week) and now I've had to cut back to 2.5 hours a week - put a bit of weight back on but at least not all of it.

Bubkin - I've started using the digital ovulation tests - they seem much easier to read - even if more money down the drain

Love to all

Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

hi jenny
          are u using the clear blue one with the   

i used those before i started clomid but obviosly never   because i wasn't ovulating lol

bubs x


----------



## JW3

Yes - but I seem not to be ovulating so have not used them this month, see how long this cycle is then maybe use them again next month.

Only started using these because my sister told me her digital pregnancy test she used was much more accurate - she did a test with the digital one and it said positive even though the other tests said negative.  Obviously it was right because she is now due in January - what I wouldn't do to see one of those blue lines myself now - feels like it will never happen.

What does everyone think about visualisation - do you think it works when there is a physical problem invovled?  Anyone tried hypnotherapy?


----------



## Topkat08

thanks for clearing that up PoDsY! i don't feel pressured to pee lol i think the wait is starting to get to me anyway and having the pee sticks at home i dont know how long i'll be able to hold off now lol x 

Aww bless ya Nix... so what time do u finish work?!  

Jenny aww bless ya hun! Roll on next week eh?! x  

TK x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
I used the one with the   but never got a   either, but I think I was aiming for the wrong days.  Might try using it again this cycle, but I ruined 2 sticks last time and it told me to test again and then I ran out of sticks - what a disaster LOL

Hi Jenny,
I used visualisation to get my job - it worked a treat, made me super-confident.  I visualised myself being told I had got the job - and I did!  Not convinced it would work for physical problems, I have tried, but find it difficult.  I have never tried hypontherapy and not really sure what it would acheive.

I would be careful not to throw money at these things, otherwise you could get carried away.  If you do anything like this, then make sure you are doing it for the right reasons, like helping you relax and take your mind off of ttc, rather than expecting it to make you pg.  Sorry to sound all mumsy, but we have to watch out for ourselves, there are a lot of people out there who will happily money out of your hands and expose your vunerability. There will be plenty of things to spend money on when the bambino comes along  

PoD


----------



## JW3

Thanks Pod

Think you are right,

I have heard that hypnotherapy is mainly used for unexplained cases but that it can reduce anxiety as well so probably would just make you feel better.  I was thinking about it but then I saw that place in Leeds was charging £65 a session and decided that was way too much - I think I will stick with reflexology at least after that I feel mega relaxed and feel it was worth it.

Did try accupuncture but the woman kept trying to sell me chinese herbs so gave that up a while ago - didn't seem to help with the problem at all and its not overly pleasant having needles stuck in.  It did however make me feel that I was doing something whilst I was waiting for my first NHS scan.

Got to go now so will probably log on again tomorrow,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi there lovely ladies
I am not on for to long just wanted to come and post that i lost bubs today me and claire have named bubs angel,we manage to see bubs,just feeling very numb as i have been in hospital since sunday just dont know what else to say i have the option of having a d and c which i am going to do as the bleeding is heavy and the pain is bad,i really dont want to leave this foreum as i have made some good friends im just so heartbroken that mine and claires mircle has gone away cant believe i now have 4 angel babies xxx


----------



## bubkin

oh harm, i am so so sorry   my thoughts are with you and claire at this horrible time.

you know you never have to leave us even if you are not on clomid or trying to conceive, we would miss you too much if u left.

big big   to you and claire 

bubs xxx


----------



## JW3

Harm, really sorry  , thinking about you, can't believe this has happened

Love,
Jenny
xx


----------



## harmony802005

thanks ladies so glad u dont want me to leave i am properly going to need all ur laughs and that to get me though this when claire goes back to work bless her she has taken time off to care for me i just really hate life at the moment with a passion xxx


----------



## VicG

Hi Harm,

So sorry to hear your news, don't know what to say other than


----------



## Shellebell

HUGE   Harm, of course you aren't going anywhere  

Love n hugs to all

Xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Aww Harm     im sorry to hear that babe! I know theres no words that will make u feel any better but remember we're all here. Be strong hun. My thoughts are with u both!  

Luv Nikki x

P.S If u even think of leaving us  .... i'll give all the girlies ur msn   x


----------



## abbybella

Harmony hun   God I'm so so so sorry  
 For you and Claire at this difficult time. Take it easy on yourself XX


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Morning,

Oh harm im so sorry for you and claire Im having a down day today and cant stop blubbering for ya. 
I honestly dont know what to say as I know my words wont change things for you or make you feel better right now.
I kinda do know how you feel after the chemical i had in july this year. It is totaly different I know hun but if you or claire need anything at all (apart from cleaning or ironing) just pm me.

I am so sorry I cant take your pain away and i wish i could change things for you both.

With all my love

Nix


----------



## knikki

Hi Harmony,

I am so sorry for your loss.  Wishing you and Claire all the best over the next few weeks, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.
If there is anything I can do, I'll gladly do it.

Keep smiling if you can,
N x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Harm,

Im so sorry hun,big big hugs to you & Claire     

Mel 

x


----------



## Fire Opal

Oh Harm i'm so sorry to hear your news

My heart goes out to you and claire  

Please take care lovely lady
Much love
Bex x


----------



## Fire Opal

Well I feel we've all just done an hours silence for Harm and her Angel  

Can i just give you ALL a song that i love and hope you all get the chance to hear it some when.

Leona Lewis "footprints in the sand" 

Songs are v powerful and the words mean alot

FO


----------



## bubkin

thats a beautiful song FO, my heart goes out to harm and claire x


----------



## bubkin

My Angel Baby 

To the baby that I carried
But never seen your eyes
Or tell you how much I loved you
Or ever to hear your cries.

You will never be forgotten
The excitement we had for your coming.
When I realized I'd never hold you, 
The feeling I had was numbing.
My angel baby is who you are.
My angel baby you'll always be.
Your loving memory will live in my heart
So you will always be right here with me.


i saw this and thought it was fitting xx


----------



## sweetums

I'm so totally gutted to hear your news Harm.  I can't even begin to imagine.

I hope the pain subsides soon.

Love and best wishes to you and Claire xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Argh bumpkin thats so lovely...


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Girls,

Can someone help me add my ticker from ticker factory? I cannot figure it out? I have a chart but not sure how to add it to my profile? x


----------



## bubkin

you need to copy the bbcode and at it to ur signature


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks bubkin honey,I done it


----------



## harmony802005

omg wat can i say ladies but thanks so so much that poem is so lovely touch my heart very very deep i am glad i have made some lovely friends on here,was ment to go to the epu today to talk about d and c but just cldnt go im going to try tom as i am in so much pain and feel so sick and i am heavy as well,i just feel like i am breaking into 2,claire has gone to the drs today as she is so down and i feel that i have caused that cause i couldnt carry our angel,so sorry ladies just really not to good at the mo xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Topkat,

Have you tested yet? Or have you said already and missed your post?


----------



## PoDdy

Hello everyone,
Harm,   I just don't know what to say. I am so sorry this has happened to you. Look after one another.

Well, the waiting is over for me.  I found out today that I have a job still - phew.  However, the icing was on the cake when I was told I'd actually be going up a pay grade (promotion!) AND I will not be covering the girl for her maternity - it's like like my perfect day dream has been played out....except for the part where I go to the loo, do a hpt and get a bfp.

ohhhhh and to top it all off, I got a spot bonus for a project I was working on!

PoD


----------



## PoDdy

P.S. Just checked my e-mail and I've had a reply to my letter:

Dear Dr Rawlinson
Many thanks for the email, which was awaiting me on my return from the Party Conference in Birmingham.

I have regular meetings with Gareth Cruddace, the Chief Executive of Hampshire PCT and, at every one, I have raised the question of the policy on IVF which is inconsistent with what Ministers have promised. A number of my constituents are in the same position as you are, and angry that they are in a part of the country which has a very restrictive policy. 

I will drop you a line shortly – when I have got to the bottom of the inbox - with the latest reply I have had from him. Speaking from memory, it is reviewed every six months or so, and changes are made in the criteria which gradually widen access.
Best wishes, George Young

Sounds like someone's on our side and that others are writing to him about the same issues.  I'll let you know if I hear from the other MP and if George replies again.
PoD


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Great news about your job Poddy, and that e-mail reply is fairly positive, perhaps if you keep hounding them they will make some changes.  More positive thinking for your next hpt  

Harm - still thinking about you, hope Claire got on ok at the doctors  .

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey girls,

Glad you got a reply pod makes a change for support i do hope somthing gets changed to help us all soon. And i am so pleased about your job hun least you can go to work with peace of mind and your head held high.

Morning Tk thinking about you hun with everything crossed still.

Hey harm hope your ok hun and claire managed to get sorted with the dr.

This 2ww is driving me   my temp dropped slightly this morning and i woke up to af kinda pain so i guess af is on her way   even though she shouldnt pay a visit until next wednesday. I have been so possitive until this morning. Oh well what will be will be i guess have to keep going onwad and up ward as they say. 
Im still sat in the living room in my dressing gown i should have my uniform on by now but i just cant be botherd dh is tucked up in bed stilli wish i could just snuggle up with him and not go to work  
Not sure i will be around tonight going greyhound racing was looking forward to it but not so sure now its so cold and pouring it down.

Oh well my lovlies i supposedi better get dressedno rest for the wicked hey.
Hi to everyonne i didnt say high to.

Love to you all  

Nix


----------



## PoDdy

Hi N-K,
I just looked at your chart and I really don't consider a 0.1 drop as a drop.  Stay positive hun. Also, remember when the eggy burrows in some women report a sharp pain.
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Girlie's 

Hay Harm, how r u n claire doing babe?! Hope ur both alright  

Good news about ur job PoDsY, one less stress u need! and glad u got a reply from ur MP, sounds like there are people out there that want to help   lets hope it makes a difference!

NK af type pains are common in early pregnancy hun so fingers crossed for ya    

Well they say no news is good news but..... i took 2 hpt and both said BFN (one last night & one this morning) so i didnt even bother going for my blood test. I just feel so sh*t at the mo and last night i thought  it n had a long awaited Vokda. All the signs were there apart from the temp so i dont know whats going on with this body of mine   I've made an appointment with the doc for Weds to see whats going on coz i had that 3 day ''end of af'' type af which has never happened & amongst other things it's getting me down! 

Luv 2 all
TK x


----------



## bubkin

hi girlies,
            tk, i am sorry about ur bfn :-( 
i too have been driving my self mad but with OPK's!!  i brought some the other day which were the ones where 2 lines come up, they did and looked positive too but i wasn't 100% sure so i went and got the  one, which of course showed no !!  its driving me crazy i was really hoping to see a rise in temp to show i have ovulated, but nothing to to my knowledge.  

PoD :  i am taking your advice and buying a copy of "the bible" i think i need something to keep me positive, i really want to ovulate, even if i don't manage a pregnancy at least i would be working!!

bubsxx


----------



## Caz D-W

Hello everyone

I haven't written on here before - am ashamed to say that I've been a bit of a lurker and not brave enough to write, but been through such a rough time in the last week or so and seen that other people also have on here, so wanted to write something at long last.  I wanted to post a footer saying where I am with my treatment, but couldn't see how to do that?  Is anyone able to help me?

Basically I've been on 50mg of Clomid for 5 cycles (because I only ovulate sporadically) - had a chem pregnancy in May/June (3rd cycle) and finally a longer lasting BFP in July/August (5th cycle), saw a heartbeat at 6+3 weeks, but no heartbeat at 8+3 week scan - I wasn't actually miscarrying natually (and could have taken up to 6 weeks to do so) so went and had a D&C last Thursday.   I can honestly say that it's been one of the most devastating experiences I've ever had (and also for DH) so I wanted to send the biggest hug to Harmony as I can fully appreciate that she feels as if she's breaking in two.  So at the moment am a bit in limbo and not able to try again for the time being (you have to wait for your next period before taking Clomid again, which could be as far as 6 weeks away) but am also not entirely sure how quickly we will want to try again anyway.  The thought of being back to square 1 again is very depressing at the moment.  

I also wanted to just reply to TopKat's point about the very light af (really really sorry to hear that you had a bfn) - this is something that I had experienced from about cycle 2 of Clomid and something I've been really concerned about but haven't really been able to find much info about it so far.  I know that Clomid can make your womb lining thin, so am assuming this is the reason for the light afs - I was also more worried about this following my chem preg as I would assume a thin lining makes successful implantation more unlikely?  Obviously I did manage to have a successful implantation for my second bfp (ate loads of brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice to try to help!), but am a bit worried about carrying on with the Clomid in case the thin lining problem gets worse.  My friend also sent me a book on miscarriage which mentions that there is a bigger chance of miscarrying on Clomid (20-30%) because it can affect your womb lining which I wasn't aware of before.  Anyway, am back to see my consultant in 2 weeks and am really going to try to pin him down on these issues, but if anyone else has any info I'd be really grateful to hear.  I can't face the thought of conceiving again and it going wrong again.

Hope this post isn't too doom and gloom or too long!

Caz 
xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Bubkin - will you be getting a 21 day blood test with your clomid to see whether you have ovulated?    really hope it works for you.  I agree will be really positive sign if you are ovulating.

I am on cd19 and   that get to 21/22days as then I might start ovulating naturally before starting on clomid.

TK - why do these strange random things happen with AF?  Hope you get on well at the doctors  

Caz - to do the footer you need to go to profile at top then edit profile on the right.  I am also in limbo without being able to start Clomid its not a great place to be, easy to lose hope.  Good luck for your next appointment , I have also been told about the thinning of the womb lining but consultant hasn't mentioned miscarriage he seems more worried about prospect of creating multiple pregnancies

Hello everyone else  

Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

hi caz, you need to click profile and edit the signature to put your info in 

i don't want to worry anyone on here but speaking with an indian man at my work, he says that in india they give pineapple to women to cause a miscarriage, i am unsure of the effects it has but he said it is a well known remedy for women who what to abort. 

let me know if you manage your signature


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon everyone,

Hey TK sorry to hear about you bfp babes,fingers crossed for you though   

Hi Bubkin,

I had my 21 bloods today but have to wait for the results,are you going to get a blood test done,I still am not ovulating so am too praying I have     

Hiya Pod,you ok? 

I am so glad it's finally the weekend...wahay!!


----------



## bubkin

hi rees yeah my blood test is on the 10th  i hope i have too, forced bms takes the fun out of it lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubkin..Thats good then,good luck and fingers crossed for you. Yes I knoe forced BMS does get a bit like a chore doesnt it...I am on day 20 today not sure if I have done enough BMS ing!? though,last time was Tuesday day 17. we BMS CD 10 - CD17?Anyone know,it does'nt help when I dont know when I ovulate even if I do?if that makes sense?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlie's i really don't know what i would do without u all 

Fingers crossed for ya Bubs, really hope u are ovulating hun. At Least if u know that that must bring some hope so nothing but  from now on u here! x

 hiya Caz, welcome to the looney board hun  im really sorry to hear about ur horrible experience  but when u do decide to start ttc again then we are all here to help ya through the ups & downs!!! Glad u managed to pluck up the courage n introduce yaself... we're not that bad just a bit  lol x

hiya Rees, good luck for ur results and i hope u have ovulated, that's more more step closer to achieving our dreams! If u feel like BMS is becoming a chore add a lil spice hun, play games or spend more time on foreplay. Try not to think ''baby baby bay'' i know thats hard n i need to take my own advice but i have started n it is getting better. 

I've done a bit of research on the pinapple juice and miscarriages and heres what i have found...

Pineapple Juice

Usage: There is an old wives' tale floating around that pineapple juice will help a fertilized egg implant. However, pineapple juice is not recommended for use in TTC and/or pregnancy. In large doses, it can cause uterine contractions and bring on spontaneous abortions (miscarriage).

Recommended Dosage: Drink only in small quantities, if at all.

I had one glass of pineapple juice but couldnt stomach it!

heres the link i got it from with info on different things..

http://www.babysnark.com/ttc-supplements/ttc-supplements.asp

Luv 2 all
TK x

/links


----------



## Caz D-W

I've managed to do my footer thingy now!  Thanks for your help.  I feel like a proper fertility friend now!  Thanks for the info on the pineapple juice - I think I'll stay away from that now.  

xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Caz,
Welcome to the board. I'm sending you bubbles to help with your heart-ache    

TK,
Sorry it was BFN sweety.....  .
Ohhh....and thanks for the insight into your bedroom antics    You are right, it needs to be about how you feel for each other, not about how you feel about making a baby -lovemaking, not baby making.

Hi Rees, Bubs,

PoD (sneekily writing whilst at work   )


----------



## bubkin

PoD,  does the surge detected by a opk, stop just before the egg is released or just after??


----------



## bubkin

saw this and thought it was interesting,

If an egg is fertilized it will typically implant between six and twelve days after ovulation (after your temp shift). Some people will notice a dip in their temperature when implantation into the uterus occurs followed by the temperature returning to the reading range from before the dip.

If your temperature remains high for eighteen days after ovulation a pregnancy test should be taken as chances of pregnancy are high.


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies well i went to the epu at my hospital today as the pain and the bleeding is so bad i woke up this morning covered in blood down there so it is looking like i might have a d and c next week i am booked into for a scan on monday as for claire she has been signed off for 11 days bless here still hasnt hit me yet what is happening really i manage to get a scan pic of angel that i had on monday i didnt even had to pay for it i just keep asking myself why 
how is everyone else today xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
LH surge (detected on pee-stick occurs 24-36hrs before ovulation.

Be warned though, the test sticks can be mis-leading if you have PCOS (they tell you you have a surge, even if you don't, as PCOS can cause higher hormone levels) and also, I used them, but didn't see any surge, but this was probably due to me ovulating later in my cycle than I realised.  If I had started them on CD10, then I would have used 11 sticks, just looking for my surge - expensive!  Also, I had a coulpe of sticks that 'errored'.  My con swears by them and I think he was a little frustrated when I said I wasn't using them, but then again, I had had some cycle tracking scans (privately).

Hi Harm,
At least you have the picture sweety.   and Claire will be there to look after you.

PoD


----------



## harmony802005

ya poddy hun just want everything to pass and to not feel like this hun i have been doing some reserch and i could have abnormalities with my immune system which can cause m/c and it is recurrent or abnormalities of the womb which means i am unable to carry a pregnacy beyound a certain time span or abnormal antibodies which may have a serious effect on the small blood vessels in the placenta and therfore compromise the blood supply to the fetus its called anti phospholipid syndrome leads to 75-90% of m/c or something called systomic lupus erythematosus or chromosonal abnormatities i just really want to get to the bottom of it as my heart is so breaking hun xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hello everyone,hope you all have a good weekend as I have to log out now,and may not have the net at the weekend....dont party to hard,I wish I could have a few glasses of wine,but Metformin isnt good on alcohol  

Argh Harm,I am so sorry still thinking of ya   

Just incase I cannot get on the net at the weekend as computer is down at the mo,try to have a good weekend hun..

x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey girlies,

Well another wicked day at work im so glad i have a new boss.

Harm my heart is breaking for you hun and if you want a good cry down the phone to a kinda stranger pm me and ile give you my number itmight help and alsotake some of the stress away.

Hi to the new lady HELLO

Pod your a master with the old charting hun.

have a good wkend bub and jen.
The strangest thing happened tonight dh gave me a letter from my union. Dh said is there sommat your not telling me. Well to cut a long story short it was a form to fill in because im aparently returning to work after maternity leave ( if only they knew rofl).
I called them and the lass didnt know what to say. Kinda funny really could this be a omen heheheheh.
Both dh and myself are kinda freaked out by it and cant stop laughing if i dont laugh about it i think i will cry. Im sick ofus ladies in this thread having back luck we need some good news and love to everyone.
Perhaps i might win at the dogs tonight yay even though dh said i can only bet max a quid a go ( he is such a bore) couldnt take him to vegas he wouldnt let me spend.

any how best i go iron my gear have a wicked wkend girls.

Harm remember what i said hun im only at the end of the phone if you need me.


love to you all


nix


----------



## abbybella

Harm hunny how are you doing? The poem is beautiful   I'm glad you have claire about to look after you for a while, I'm thinking of you both. It would be worth discussing with a consultant about multiple miscarriages hun when/if you are feeling strong enough to do so

Topkat sorry it was bfn hun   So is af still awol?  

Hiya Caz, sorry to hear of your loss   Its lovely to be able to talk to girlies who have been through the same treatment, who understand.

Hiya Poddy and all you other girlies  

I'm now 8dpo (is it too early to test?  )

Trouble is because my treatment went so perfectly i am now scared that if it doesn't work (which statistically it has more chance of not working) then i will be soooo gutted cos i have my hopes up  

At least i have next month off tx and will try naturally as dh is away on a course for 4 weeks (home weekends) and then try IUI again in november.

XX


----------



## PoDdy

step away from the pee stick abby!  
Give yourself at least 14 dpo, did the clinic give you a test date?

Morning all, 
I think everything must have been getting to me more than I thought. Since I found out about my job I have been sleeping through the night to 6am! It's great and make charting a lot easier.  Oh yeah and I found the memory function on my celcius thermometer, which made me very happy (God, I'm sad!)  

Have a lovely day all.
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Good Afternoon Ladies

Hay harm, how r u & Claire doing hun?! Im still thinking about u both  Im really glad u managed to get a picture and that poem is beautiful x

Abby DONT test yet hun, its still 2 early so u'll get a BFN but then on ur OTD it might turn out to be a BFP   

Yes af is still awol lol rang me clinic y'day n they said that i should just class that ''bleed'' as my af 

 hello PoDsY, glad ur getting a proper nights sleep and that u found the memory function on ur celcius thermometer  lol x

LOL NK hmm... think theres something ur not telling US  Really hope we get a BFP from one or more of us soon!!! God only knows we need it!

Seen as im not pg we decided to have a drink last night n managed to finish off a bottle of vodka (regret it now coz my head is pounding ) but this morning when i took my temp and adjusted it, it was 35.44 (do i round it off to 34.4 or 35.5?) thats the lowest it has been this month so it that due to the alcohol or could it be that i might be ovulating?! thanks in advance

Hope u all have a nice weekend

Luv 2 all
TK x

P.S i want to see some BFP's soon girlie's so get busy  lol x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Good news today I am on cd21 this is only the second time this year my cycle has been this long so am well pleased 

Pods - good to hear your getting better sleep

Nicola - did you win anything then?  hope you had a fun time

Harm - thinking about you,

Still a tiny bit stressed but not going back to work now until 15th so hopefully will be destressed by then

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK,
Disregard todays temperature, as alcohol will lower your body temperature.  It's a myth that you should drink alcohol when you are stranded up a snow-capped mountain, it will just make you colder internally and go to hypothermia quicker.  

Hi Jenny,
Enjoy the break! I started my hols with reflexology.

PoD


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Evening girls,

What a crap night last night even though i did win £7.50 hahaha. It was good to start but then the dog i bet on stumbled over and broke its hock and that finished the night for me. I just stood at the side crying my eyes out people must have thought i was mad.

Things like that really get to me.
So i had a glass of vino to calm my nerves. Then when i got home mum had text me to say 'Sugar' our dog had died in her sleep that finished me off.
DH had to go dig a hole today so we could bury her in the garden we must have 20 dogs in the garden now (mum breeds and shows St Bernard's).
So we had a doggy funeral today.

Had a mad morning at work it was so busy and i was in charge of the branch which made it worse all the cash points crashed.!!!
Any way can alcohol make your temp go up because this morn mine had gone up to 36.9 i got a little firework going of inside just in case I'm lucky this time.
And funny thing my lala and tummy have been funny all day like i got pins and needles in them mind you that could be all the fizzy sweets i seem to be eating the moresour the better.

Hope all you ladies are good and having a nice relax on the wk end I'm going to watch the x factor then join DH in the bath for a chill.


----------



## PoDdy

Hi N-K,
Yeah, alcohol is also a stimulant and disturb your sleep giving you a higher temp the next day.  Basically, if you have a couple of drinks, don't believe the temp the next day, but do record it and note 'alcohol' to remind you.  If your temp remains higher over the next few days, then that would be great (and not due to the alcohol)!  Fingers crossed  

Sorry to hear the terrible news about your family dog...they are like brothers/sister, aren't they?   
PoD


----------



## bubkin

good morning girlies 

how has the weekend been?  

we are off to DP's parents for dinner today   no cooking for me, but only because DP wants to watch the footy   yawn!! lol

we yesterday my stomach blew up like a balloon and my kidneys or somelike like that both sides of my back hurt to touch   damn body
still tender today too, dunno whats going on in there.

i rang hospital friday and left message for cons receptionist to see if they had the results of DP's SA. 

still no clue if i have ovulated or not, so i can't even know when i will be on my 2ww if i get one lol      going  

bubs xx


----------



## JW3

Good Morning girls,

Nicola -  so sorry to hear about your dog .

Poddy - yes, I'm going for refexology on Tues should be good

Bubkin - there's still time in your cycle to ovulate might not have happened yet  .  Footy tell me about it my DH would watch sport all day, yawn indeed!  At the moment is good because my team, Hull, are doing excellent in the premiership and Leeds are dire, least I get some fun out of ribbing him.    (I don't really support a team its just for the ribbing, not into the football at all prefer the rugby to watch all those nice male behinds )

TK - how are you doing?

Just off in to Leeds to meet study group, got an exam week on Tuesday - going to treat myself to a bit of shopping at the same time I think.

Bye for now,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Morning ladies,

I am being such a lazy cow today i didnt get up until 11am i feel so tired could quite easily nip of back to bed for a snooze.

Im not so sure this month might have been my time although my temp is still above my cover line it as dipped down to 36.4 so this might be a sign af is on her way. I woke up with a funny head today too i feel kinda thick headed mostly round the back of my head and neck.

Lucky you bubkin we had a nice roast at mums last night it was very nice.
Hope you have a nice day jenny.
Yes pod the dogs are like 'in the family' it was very emotional her kennal mate emily died in feb so we have burried her right next to emily so they are back together. Sounds funny i guess but to us its normal.

Hey tk yourquite this wkend hun i hopeyour ok and having a nice relax.
Hey abby hows u hun excited.

Harm and claire still thinking about you hun's .

Hi to everyone one else hope this nasty rain is avoiding you all we are nearly flooded the cars are finding it hard to drive on our road oh joy.


----------



## Topkat08

hello me lovely girlie's, how is everyone?!

Hay Harm how r u & claire doing babe?! 

Aww Nk sorry u had a bad night hun, and im sorry that ur doggy died. it's not sad to bury them... i think that's sweet 

I really hope that all ur signs are a gd thing hun  we really need to see some more BFP's in here and im  u get them started 

Hay Bubs, have a nice time at ur in laws hun. I really hope ur & NK have better luck then most of us have had so i want to see a BFP from u!!!    Good luck for ur dp's results.

Hiya Jenny how r u? lol @ rugby... Good luck with ur exam n don't forget to do some revising & not loads of shopping instead 

Hay PoDsY how u doing hun?! Hope ur having a nice weekend!

Bummer about the alcohol and temp thing... i've had a drink all weekend! (only at night tho) but i was good last night only had a small vodka & red bull  but think that's my lot for the month, don't want to miss my ov day b/c of alcohol 

I need a bit of advice, im wanting to write to my PCT this week to see if they are reviewing their criteria about childless couples after reading this that someone has posted on here...

They have changed their criteria for funding and now they will fund every woman who need tx under the following circumstances;

Childless Couples 
Only one partner has children, but the couple do not have any together.

I know that if one is then all of them should be reviewing this but i just want to make sure if that makes sense as this is why we have been refused tx on the NHS (DP has children)

The only thing is, i don't want the letter to come across like im ''moaning'' or anything so any advice?! 

Luv 2 All 
TK x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Morning,

Well girls i don't think you will be getting a Bfp from me this month. My temp has just gone down to 36.3 yet i still have no sign she is on her way and i woke up feeling a bit sickly today but that could be down to being tired.
I don't get my chart at all i just put my temp in and its changed my ovulation day so apparently I'm 8 DP rather than 13 DP. I don't think its right because the lh surge comes a week after ovulation and day 21 bloods are allways high for me.
Ive worked myself up and can see a fall coming we DH and i will be so disappointed we sat pre empting the usual last night names prams etc. I think i tempt fate chatting about stuff i just cant help it.

Tk for your letter i allways think its best to write whats in your heart and i don't think it will make you come across the wrong way at all.
Morning all you other loverly ladies.
Hope your OK f/o not heard from you in a few days Hun.
Bub how was lunch with the in laws.
Good luck with the exam jenny.
Hey pod what you up to this week working i guess.
So i suppose its about time i move my fat butt and slip into my uniform thank god i only work pt and have tomorrow and Wednesday off. Tomorrow is clean up day and Wednesday pamper day gonna get my hair colored and cut then having my nails done. I suppose thats something to look forward to if AF comes.


----------



## bubkin

Morning ladies 

NK, inlaws was ok, i was subjected to watching west ham get the crap kicked out of them which left dp in a rubbish mood but he cheered up after an hour or so lol.    its only a game boys!!!

i don't know what is going on with my chart, my temp took quite a drop today??  any ideas??

bubs xx


----------



## PoDdy

just a quickie this morning, off to a meeting in a mo.  Great weekend, went on a shopping spree - got to take loads back though, as it doesn't fit! Stupid clomid.  Looking forward to dropping a few pounds whilst I'm off of it.  Not dieting though, as need to be fully prepared for a bambino when it happens!  

Bubs, some women see a dip in temp on the day of ovulation, before it shoots up, so it could be a good sign.

N-K,
Progesterone surges 7 dpo, LH surges 24-48 before ov.  Not sure if this helps you understand your chart a bit better... Also, as clomid can make more than one follie pop, if you are ovulating you can get quite high prog levels (which is good, but makes it difficult to tell if you are likely to have peaked) e.g I got prog of 105, but I know I was only 3dpo - goodness knows what it peaked at on 7dpo!!! It's best to read your chart when AF comes (If she shows up) and then it will be much clearer.

Just had another look at your chart and since you had EWCM, I would say that was when you ov'd.  

TK,
I would write to your MP too.  I got another letter back from mine saying he's chasing the PCT in November, as they had a meeting and we're awaiting the outcome.  However, you know how different the conditions are between one PCT and another - you have to be over 36 in Hampshire (except Portsmouth) and under 36 in Bath!!!! 

PoD


----------



## bubkin

Morning PoD

i hope your right, as i have some strange aches down there today, and felt very nausous this morning :-(
i best get more bms in tonight to keep on top of it.  lol

lucky you going shopping!!  i have found even though i have only been on clomid this cycle that my poor belly is swollen :-(  and i was told before i was losing weight now those comments wil stop lol


----------



## Fire Opal

MORNING LADIES

 to all

I've really missed you all, got back from wales late last night, had a fab time with dh family.
Had really bad ov pain on sat and sun on both sides, hurt when i stood up and when i went to the loo  slept alot and eat loads

Well temp went up to 36.8 this am from 36.5, is that a good enough rise ?

(.Y.) have gone heavy again and strangly i have pain in my shoulder again  

TK bummer about test,   how's you today

Harm hope your weekend was as good as it could be,   to you both

hope ya all well today 

FO


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Ladies,

How was every one's weekend?!

 hello FO stranger, how r u 2day?! glad u had a gd weekend but im sorry u've been having pain hun   lets hope it passes soon x 

Aww NK hows u hun?! sorry ur feeling a bit rough today. The best thing i can say about ur chart is fill it in, in the morning then forget it! I know how u feel about jinxing yourself with talking about it etc. We do the same thing... looking at prams, already decided on a couple of baby names etc   but it seems that whenever we talk about being pg n get a hpt... af turns up the next day  

hay Bubs hope ur alright! glad ur in laws went alright (sorry no sympathy for west ham  ) 

PoDsY Bummer about the clothes, that's the one S.E i hate!!! BUT don't be fretting about about weight coz when u have a ''bambino'' u wont stay a size ? forever  

Im the 3rd girlie confused with my chart...the last 3 days my temp has been 35.6, 35.5, 35.5 (but had to discard the last 2 b/c of alcohol) today my temp dropped again from 35.5 to 35.4. On last months chart on this day (cd13) my temp was the same as today's n according to that i Ov'd on cd14 so could that be the same this month?!

Luv TK
x


----------



## JW3

Just quick hello to everyone ,


Will post more later in the week, need to sort my chart out now

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Tk

so wanted to get online over wk end to say hi

Pain not so bad today, felt like my ov's were going to pop on sat night, everyone thought i was nad as i lay in front of the fire on the floor as it felt better, just said i liked open fires  

was not my chipper self, its so hard to make excusses, my mother inlaw knows whats going on and is really sweet. 

well back on that dam 2 week roller coaster, stick ya head between ya knees and kiss ya a$$ good bye  

FO x


----------



## bubkin

hey tk, do you see a drop in temp before you ovulate??  i got blood test on friday i hope it doesn't affect it if i ovulate now ish??


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless ya FO, bet that put a bummer on ur weekend!


Fire Opal said:


> well back on that dam 2 week roller coaster, stick ya head between ya knees and kiss ya a$$ good bye


 lol like ya lil phase 

Bubs as far as i know u do see a dip before ovulation but then it should spike up afterwards. I dont know how it will affect ur blood test on Fri but im sure PoDsY will be able to clear that up when she comes on 

hay Jenny, how r u hun?!

TK x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
Don't worry too much about the blood test on Friday.  In fact, you may be able to tell them how many days past ovulation you are!  The good thing is that you will have your chart to back up any data that comes from the blood test.
PoD


----------



## Rees1978

everyone,

I wanted to pop on to say hello as I coulnt over the weekend.

Hope you all had good weekends.

N-K ,Sorry to hear about your doggy hun   

FO,Are you feeling better now?

Hiya Bubs,

How you doing?

At least you will know whats happening in your cycle when you have your blood tests,I have my blood test result tomorrow hopefully and praying I have finally ovulated.finergs crossed for you! 

Hey Pod,

Hiya hows it going? Good weekend?
No news for me really on day 23 waiting for cd21 prog bloods back to see if I have ov,although I have had few sharp pains down there,wonder if they could be a sign? Hmmm.

Hiya Harm & Claire,how are you both doing?  

Hi Jenny,

I have not spoken to you much on this thread but thought I would say hello!


----------



## bubkin

thanks PoD,  really really hope i get a rise in temp tomorrow   i just want to work properly!! lol  
woman in reception's daughter is pregnant and had a 4d scan on friday, she is 8 or 12 weeks i can't remember, but she didn't want to show me the scan pictures in case it upset me, but i made her get them out and had a look and i was amazed how clear they are, he even said because it was so clear he had an 80% guess what sex it was but they didn't want to know.


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies sorry i havent been on for a few days just been really really low had my scan today and everything has gone just feel totaly numb,i am being refer to a m/c clinic to see why it keeps happen :-(,cant believe how cold it is today i think winter is on it ways girlies,how is everyone today love u all harm xxx


----------



## bubkin

hi harm,  i can't imagine how you are feeling, but know we are all here for you and at least they are finally looking into the causes of the miscarriages, and hopefully they will be able to sort something out for you.  

i am really pleased you liked the poem, and my thought have been with you both. 

as for weather, yep its crap in kent too :-(  miserable weather, maybe we need a SAD lamp to cheer us all up 

Bubs xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Oooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuch just feel up the stairs, jared my arm and bent my bad toe.

What a div, just off to the vet's with my dog, nothing bad just a sore ear.

Will be back later to see how ya all doing

toodle pip

FO


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya ladies
I have made a page for angea memorial one didnt know if anyone wanted to post anything hope i can give the link its http://angel-poole-savidge.gonetoosoon.org/ and this is angel page http://angel-poole-savidge.gonetoosoon.org/memorial/ love harm xxx

/links


----------



## VicG

Hi Ladies,

Still nothing to report - waiting for AF to show up so I can start my first cyle.  Its cd 26 today so am expecting her any time soon although temp was still 37 this morning so reckong it will be a couple of days.  And then we have friends staying from Weds til Sun so I won't be able to get on here to moan.  Am hoping for instant big (.Y.) as soon as I start taking those littles pills as thats not something I have been blessed with  

Harm - your memorial web page is a lovely idea.

Jen - good luck with the exam

Hi to TK, NK, FO, Bubs, Rees and anyone else I have missed


----------



## Topkat08

FO i think u've got ya  head on! Fancy falling up the stairs!   as long as u didn't hurt urself i suppose u can keep doing it   Hope the doggy is alright and got his ear sorted! Have u got one of those small  doggies like a Chihuahua or have u got a dog of some use?!  

Hay harm how r u doing under the circumstances hun?! We understand why u have been quite but remember we're all here for ya as well   The memorial site for Angel is beautiful x Glad ur being referred to the m/c clinic, hopefully they'll be able to find out whats causing it and give u the right tx and care this time round for when u n claire are strong enough to try again but all in good time x 

 Vic, how r u?! Cant believe im saying this to someone again but i really hope af does turn up so u can start on the good ol' clomid but be prepared to go a lil   lol x 

Take care all
TK x

P.S Vic the change in the (.Y.) is the only good thing about clomid x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Morning ladies,
Gosh im up early for a day off!!!!!.

Got to go wait for the washing machine man at mums and then this afternoon im doing a shift on the nicu.

All the excitment is off today my temp has gone down to 36.2 which is quite low for me my normal temp is arpund 36.4.
So i guess af is on her way soon my tummy feels a bit like it today aswell.  

Oh well no news i guess is good news and i know we have to wait till the fat lady sings.

It was nice chatting to you last night harm i hope i helped you know where i am.

Ops im late now catch all you lovley ladies later 

Bye


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies!!!

i am very very excited this morning, on the off chance i thought i would dig out the clear blue ovulation kit,  and guess what.......  i had a  !!!!  temp went up a little today as you can see on my chart, but i didn't think it was a significant change..


and........ PoDdy  you'll be pleased to know i took your adviced, went to bluewater and brought that book.......  now i was sceptical when you first mentioned it, but from what i read last night it is the most informative book i have seen on bbt not to mention the rest of the contents 



hope all are well,  harm i will look at your link as soon as i can as work ban certain types of websites till after 12,  i am sure it is lovely, and it is a very beautiful thing to do x

hey TK, how was your evening?

hi to all you ladies, VicG, Jenny, FO, rees, NK and any one i may have forgotton 

bubxx


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Bubkin - that is great news about the ovulation, I'm sure I read somewhere that sometimes clomid makes ov late, positive thinking for you  , need some more BFPs on this thread

Hi TK, FO, Nicola, Harm, Vic, Poddy

I have good news as well I'm now cd24 this is the longest all year so far and no sign of AF yet so really good sign that might be able to start ovulating without the clomid.

Going for reflexology now - lovely 

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Oo oo oo look at my chart its looking good,

all that pain over week end was a good sign, ov on day 11 

Its funny as no matter how low i feel the last month and tell myself i won't get my hopes up, i just can't help myself, lets just hope that dh swimmers can be arsed to swim all the way 

TK Morning lady, dog ok, took both of them in the end for there yearly jab and check up, Tilly is a Lab X jack russel, she is my baby, and dh's dog Megan is a collie X hairy mut. she's got ear drops



 to all

FO


----------



## bubkin

FO  your chart looks good!!!   looking a bit like mine but i haven't had my high temp yet


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Bub

lets hope ya temp goes up on the next few days, my first month of clomid i oved on day 19 so  

Off for luch back at 1  

toodle pip

FO


----------



## Topkat08

girlie's 

how is everyone?! 

aww FO ur doggies are sweet! Just looked at ur chart n yep its looking good hun      this is finally ur month!!! I don't think we can help ourselves when it comes to getting our hopes up. It's like when people say...''don't think about it and it will happen'' how can u NOT think about something when its all u want?!  

hay Jenny, hope ur alright hun. Enjoy ur reflex   lets hope u do ovulate on ur own this month  

Bubs good news about the  , ring ur dp n tell him to get home and u tell ur boss u got a headache   no time like the present!!!  

NK im sorry 2 hear that ur temp has dropped but remember its not over till the wicked  sings! 

Oooh PoDsy come out come out where ever u r!!!   

Sorry if ive missed anyone  

TK x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Ive let my girlie team down.

The fat lady has sung and shown her face  .

Gutting but never mind next month ile get on the rollercoaster again im a glutten for it. Back on the nasty pills tomorrow so 'WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING' grumpy cow alert hahahahahhaha.
Soif i get mardy im going to say sorry now SORRY.

Just of to work on the nicu so least i get to have a nice cuddle with a bub even though its not mine.

Love to you all

Nix


----------



## bubkin

lol TK you made me laugh!! 
i did ravage DP, when i came running up the stairs this morning shouting "its a smiley face, its a smiley face" lol, not really a thing to do to get ur dp in the mood tho lol,   i will be doin the same when he comes home and again at bed time lol.
i won't get my hopes up but i am so pleased about the smiley lol  

Fingers crossed for your next cycle NK


----------



## jasmine123

hi all,  i'm completely new to this site and i'm hoping you can help!  the support you guys give each other in here is great!  i previously posted my message below in another post but someone kindly pointed me in this direction.  

in true NHS fashion i feel that i'm completely in the dark about my treatment and prospects so i'm hoping your experiences my help educate me!  I came off the pill october 2007 and didn't get my periods back.  i started clomid 50mg for 5 days in Jul2008 and didn't get a response.  i waited a month and then started 100mg for 5 days followed by 50mg for 5 days.  on day 10 i had my scan which also showed no response therefore they asked me to continue taking 50mg for the next 5 days.  today i had another scan which again showed no response and i've been asked to continue on 50mg until friday and then come for another scan on monday.  this means i will have been taking clomid for 19 days continously.  Has anyone else been told to do this?

i'm not hopeful for a response as lining was thin (5mm) and follicles were also small (8mm).  I don't really know what to anticipate next and cons isn't good at answering my questions.  any idea of what i should expect next?  why won't i ovulate?!


----------



## Topkat08

aww NK im sorry af showed her face   new cycle new start hun x

LOL Bubs im sure ur DP was pleased to be woken up like that   try junpin on him next  

Hay Jasmine, hope ur alright! Glad u came to join us. Im sure one of the girlies will be able to help.

Take care
TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

NK soz af has showed up  

Hello and welcome Jazz, you will learn so much on here, its a life saver.

Bub, good girl, you go for it but remember that to much means dh hasn't had time to make strong grown up tadders, we have bms every other day. and do it at night so i don't stand up, v funny really as dh gets me tissue and helps me get dressed so as much   stays put, dh says that gravity is bad and so i stay lying down and go to sleep, we do laugh about it,
i have to say that its not great going to sleep with a (tmi) moist   gusset but if it helps so be it.  

TK glad you like the dodgys, can't imagine life with out them, Tilly feel asleep on my chest at the weekend with her head on my shoulder and i wanted to cry, think dh's family think i'm mad and treat her like a baby, I know i'm   but I'm just using up the love that i would give to my child on my dog.

Lets hope this is our month,   

FO

Oh and its still rainning


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Jasmine,
A few of the girlies on here haven't responded to clomid....yet! However, I haven't heard of anyone getting that many scans and taking that much clomid, so it's great to hear from you and get an insight into your experience.  Also, it sounds like your con is quite good, as most NHS hospitals don't even offer one cycle of tracking scans, so this means they will move you through the system quicker, because they know that one thing doesn't work, so try the next thing.

I found being very clear with my questions to the con and kept pushing until I got an answer I could understand and was satisfied with was the best way to work out what was going on.  Quite often we are so overwhelmed with what is going on (especially with the ol' dildo cam!) that it is difficult to work out what you want to know.  Failing that, pop on here and ask away!

Hopefully, when you go back you will have a nice thick lining and more, bigger follies! 

 TK

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello PoD hows you ?

fo


----------



## bubkin

i am looking forward to an evening with my head stuck in "the bible" so bms when home and again at bedtime then not againt ill the following eve.  should i ring the hospital to let them know i am ovulating late in my cycle as they wanted 21 day bloods


----------



## PoDdy

Ohhhh, just a quick update to what FO wrote about  

I was reading Prof Robert Winston's book 'INFERTILITY' and basically he would rather you did it as often as poss.  Since it takes 3 months to make a spermy and there is enough in the vas deferens for 40 ejaculations! Of course, if you have male factor issues, then you may want to consider every other day.

I have read a lot of books that say 'every other day', but PRW is eminant in the field and should be considered quite an authority.  His book really made me relax, whereas a lot of the books I've read focus too much on diet and holistic approaches.  PRW basically tells you that if you are doing all the normal things and it isn't working, then see the NHS and they'll sort you out on the right road.

Hi FO,
Well, I fine. Although we just had a fire alarm go off - IN THE POURING RAIN!!!

PoD


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
I would get the CD21 bloods done and then ask for another one that will be 7dpo.  Ask for the 2nd one after you have had the CD21 - sneeky, but the more info, the better. 
PoD


----------



## bubkin

thanks for clearing that up PoD   i think he says that on the parenting video on bbc website   i will ask for a second bt, but can the blood clinic give me another form or should i see the fertility clinic?


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers pod on the info on tadders, i have so much to learn, you hear so many dif ideas.
Hope you didn't get to wet in the rain

its all so hit and miss Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

fo


----------



## bubkin

arrrrgggghhh, damn shooting pains, feels like i got acupuncture inside!


----------



## Fire Opal

Oooooooooooooo thats good Bub, ov pain ? fingers crossed hun

I had really bad pain on saturday, thought they were going to burst.
my temp then went up on mon, still had twingies today, also got ov pain when i had a wee 

keep us posted
fo


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Well the reflexology was good but think I am going to need several more goes before I am feeling completely chilled.

Poddy - did you also read Prof Winstons book 'A child against all odds', I found this really helpful in getting perspective on this issue?

NK - sorry to hear it wasn't BFP I was really hoping for you

Jasmine - welcome to this thread, have you had any other investigations so far to understand why you're not ovulating?  I also have been told my lining is fairly thin but not to be too concerned - in fact don't know if anyone else has noticed but there is an article in the news section that expalins they have found out why some embryos implant and others dont, which is a great step forward.  Its awful not ovulating because you get to the stage when you think there is no chance at all and get near to giving up.  Hope you get a good result soon , presumably they will move you onto injections if still no response.

Bubkin -     really hope you get BFP this month, 

FO - love the picture of your dogs

Harm - thinking about you and Claire

Love 
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

fo, i had really bad ov pain on sat, felt like my kidneys had been kicked in, it ached all day all the way up until yesterday and today i got womb ache, its just above the knicker line and central, fellt like its pulling when i get up from sitting down. 

and to top it i have another headache, i am guess it is all linked, roll on 4.30 so i can go home and have a lay down


----------



## Fire Opal

yep thats the pain, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

all good signs also i get realy tried and have been finding that the tv is getting on my nerves.
feels like my eyes don't like the busy movement and noise.

    for us both
fo


----------



## bubkin

fo funny you should say about tv,  i got a thing about the radio, i was egtting irate with dp over the volume as it was hurting my ears even though it wasn't up loud. 

this headache is making me feel sick :-(  and like my head is gonna pop :-( 

fingers crossed it will be worth it for us both


----------



## Fire Opal

strange stuff, it must highten ya sences. defo don't like loud. 

OH MY GOD, HAPPY DAYS,   just sold a Diamond ring for £600 woop woop woop
I so needed that, I'm a happy lady  

FO


----------



## jasmine123

thanks all foir your replies.  Jenny - i've had lots of blood tests and an HSG but all showed up to be normal so they don't really know why i don't ovulate naturally.  Apparently I don't have any cysts mut might have mild PCOS. i had the same problem back in 2003 when i was off the pill for 2 years (never had a period) and they told me to go back on it to ensure my hormone levels were correct, until i wanted to conceive.

It seems I've been quite lucky getting so many tracking scans, initially they told me i would just get one to ensure the dose level was ok but i think i've had more because of a lack of response.  now tho i'm getting a bit fed up with a face full of spots and 16 days of taking tablets and being short tempered is defintely taking its toll.  hopefully monday will be more promising but i can't help thinking the worst.  Also i bit worried about taking a drug for so long when i know you're only supposed to take it for 5 days at a time!  i'm not sure what's next but will ask on Monday.  I imagine i'll move onto injections.  Are these daily?  would i have to self inject? Ouch!

Good luck to all those experiencing ov pain!


----------



## sweetums

Hya ladies...

I'm sorry I've been so sporadic in my posting... had the most horrendous week back at work last week after holiday (month end accounts and the like...) and to make matters worse, pc at home seriously ill... already typed this post once when pc crashed... and if it does it again, I'm not typing again!   

Bubs - Fantastic news about you ovulating!  

and FO - I can't believe you're back in 2WW land again so soon - did you ov early?

Hiya Jas - your situation sounds soooo frustrating  

NK - sorry   showed up - boooooo

Hi evryone else too  

Well, I'm seriously in the grips of 2WW madness.... my chart says 5DPO, but I actually think I'm 7DPO, if I adjust temp down by 0.1 when I was on holiday, and going by when I had bad pains... but hey ho, I won't change it.  Just wish I could test!  I won't... but 1st cycle excitement getting to me!  Everything feels different down there, but its probably just the clomid  

And Bubs - you said before about feeling bloated - OMG my belly is so big!!!!

Right... I'm gonna post before pc crashes again

Later girls

Tums xxx


----------



## bubkin

morning ladies 

i thought i would do another OPK this mornign and no smiley this time, still showing positive on an ordinary one tho, so i am guessing my LH peaked yesterday, still no massive change in temp, it is going up slowly. didn't get a chance to read any of my book, ended up having to drop some bits off. 

FO, what kind of jewellery do you make/sell?  

thankfully i am not in any pain yet this morning, no shooting pains or back ache  or head aches 

Bubs xx


----------



## bubkin

anybody here? i am all alone.....


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning you lot

ST hi ya yes on day 3, not that early ov on day 11 same as last month,

Bub hello, glad you don't have any pain today, mines slowed down to. temp still high. i'm also a bit spotting at the mo, never really have them so not happy about them,

hate all this waiting about, wish we could just know, 

hope ya all having a fab day in the sun shine  

FO


----------



## bubkin

when is your test date FO??


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya B

it will be 22nd oct, thats day 29. 

seems like an age away 

how ya doing ?

fo


----------



## bubkin

not too bad i still  haven't seen a sharp rise in my temp, which concerns me a little esp with neg opk on clearblue today. 
i am debating whether i should wait till 28th to test, as i am not sure if i have ovulated yet, i know its well over 14 days but i don't wanna test early and be disappointed. 

do you always see a sharp rise in your temp??

Bubs x


----------



## bubkin

just spoke to cons receptionist about blood test, she said to take it but if period doesn't arrive 7 days later then to call her and she will note it in results, as the 21 dat blood test is meant to be taken 7 days before your period is due to start, which is hard for us ladies with irregular cycles, and she said the 21 day bit is miss leading as it is based on women with 28 day cycles. 

i am learning alot on my journey. lol  DP's SA will probably be another week yet


----------



## Fire Opal

B not everyones temp goes up, my first month it only went up from 36.4 to 36.7
but last month and this one it ent up to 36.8 and then 36.9

why don't you ask for a day 21 blood test at ya doc's then you 

fo


----------



## sweetums

Afternoon...

The sunshine is gorgeous!  Except that I'm stuck in an office  

I looked at your chart FO - see what you mean about your ovulation - you have a long lutal though don't you?

Bubs - Hasn't DP had SA yet?  Its funny how different places do things - my GP did that before we got referred to consultant 

Ohhh I hate the waiting....


----------



## bubkin

i have the form for bt. and i  was under the impression its 21 days from start of period which is true if you ov on cd14, as by right it will be 7 days before your period.  
so i will still do it on friday but chances are they won't see much hormone lol the joy

do you make gold jewellery? 

sweetums, yeah DP gave in sample on 24th but they said it will be 3 weeks before results, i hope my cons would check my tubes before clomid but they said if i ovulate on clomid they will give me a few tries before they do the HSG

bubsxx


----------



## Fire Opal

hello i'm back from lunch

thats good about blood test B, yes i'm a Goldsmith, have a small shop and make and sell Gold and silver jewellery, trainned from age 16, loved my job so much that i was a carer woman, not til i met dh 4 years ago did start wanting a baby, hense why i'm an oldy 35 and a bit, and running out of time. ho hum

ST not up on the lutal thing, is that a good or bad thing 

Wheres my old chum Topkat today? she's gone awol,  

FO


----------



## bubkin

cool when my bf gets an engagement ring for me next year i'll send him your way  lol


----------



## Fire Opal

cool i do make rings for people over phone and email so keep me in mind.

just setting up a website, only have front page at the mo www.thejewellerybox-online.co.uk

just about to move my business to an out building at home as i'm finding running the retail side of things while going though all this ttc really hard, when i'm closed as feeling ill i have to say that i get migrains, 

don't want to be running the shop if we have to go though ivf in the new year.

fo


/links


----------



## Topkat08

Hello me gd old chum FO, sounds like ur missing me?!   how r u hun?! well done on the diamond ring. Have u got a website?!

Bubs don't worry 2 much about the temp n stuff coz it could get obsessive n stress u out so ur just not in the mood for   but i know how frustrating it can be! I thought they would of asked for ur DP SA before referring u. Strange how they all work so different from one another   hope it all comes back good for u tho  

hay Tums, how ru hun?! long time no see!  hope ur alright hun  

Hi 2 everyone ive missed  

Sorry ive been a bit quite, feel like ive had a rocket up my a*s* and it really doesn't help feeling depressed. Got a docs appointment @ 5 today to see if they will give me anything for it, last time i went the doc was a [email protected] saying if im that depressed i shouldn't be ttc   i don't think he realises that being infertile doesn't help any! 

Luv TK x


----------



## bubkin

thanks FO i will tell him 
  

i can imagine running the shop to be quite stressfull, i think jewellary making is very interesting as i love fiddly things 

do you do different clarity diamond and carats?

dunno whats happened to everyone else on here today lol they have done a runner lol

i am so pleased it looks like i have got through the day so far with out the sensation that i am going to get a head ache   woo hooo   

bubsxx


oooo hello TK looks like i almost spoke too soon


----------



## bubkin

has my picture come up on the left of me and DP??


----------



## Fire Opal

Helloooooooooooo TK was wondering where you were.

don't worry about what doc says, you know ya self and if you need help then thats ok, just remember that the first 2 weeks on these drugs do make you feel like s**t, i had to really fight to get though the first month but it was worth it.

I've suffered from depression since i was 18 and went back on prozac 6 months ago and its helped so much and i'm so glad i got settled on it before all this ttc stress started as i would not cope.

I used to lay in bed for days and cry for no reason or suddenly flip out and go   loop de la
haven't lost my temper for months now and dh and i are getting on so well, 

I know its not the best taking drugs and being pg but the way i get would be much worst so i just have to not worry about it,

B yes i make 9ct and 18ct yellow and white, I can get any diamond for peoples budget
also yes ya pic likes fab

fo


----------



## bubkin

i have been trying to up load the damn thing for ages lol 

my dp is obsessed that i have an expensive ring, dunno why but its just him.  we have been looking at 18ct 1ct diamonds, but its so hard when looking in the shops because the quality varies so much, some certificated some not. lol its a nightmare lol 

bubs xx


----------



## Fire Opal

B i know what you mean its not easy.

When i get website set up you can see the sort of thing i make,

heres 2 i made this summer both 1/4 ct Diamond and 18ct,


----------



## bubkin

they are beautiful rings, you must be very proud of your work  
its nice as they are not claw set like alot that you see


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers B

I don't like claws as they wear and catch on stuff, rubover settings are much safer and modern

This dam clomid isn't good for my work, head aches, shaky hends and wanting to sleep alots

love my job but wanting a baby seems to have taken over a bit.

FO


----------



## bubkin

yeah i think it does that, but its only natural for a woman to want a baby. career you can pick back up, but with babies once we are past it we can't get it back. 

touch wood (knocks on head) that i haven't suffered too bad with clomid yet....  had bloody hiccups last night thought i was gonna be sick but other than that today i feel right as rain which is weird as i have spent last few weeks feeling strange lol 

bubsxx


----------



## Topkat08

lol FO looks like we keep missing eachother   well im hoping they do something about it today but we'll see  

those rings are really pretty and u should be proud of ur work  

Now now Bubs, r u sure its ur DP obsessing about the ring and not u being a typical girlie   u can tell us lol x 

how long have u been on the clomid?! x


----------



## Topkat08

P.S Bubs, u make a sweet couple


----------



## bubkin

aww thanks TK  
i told DP it could be cubic zirconia for all i care its what it means that i am interested in lol but he won't let me have a cheap one lol its annoying lol  especially being i told him i'd like us to get married next year which he said is fine but i wanted to be engaged a few months before we marry just so people don't think we are rushed lol 

i am a sucker for big diamond rings tho lol


----------



## PoDdy

Hello All,
Just getting ready to go home and had 5 mins with no one around, so I've been catching up on your posts.

Bubs, you'll get to a bit in the bible that shows that some women have a gradual rise in temperature and how to identify it - keep reading.  I recommend reading the whole thing (I even read the contraception bit accidently!).  

I've been a little bit naughty and not taken my temp over the last couple of days    Mostly because we had the cats on the bed overnight and if they think I have worken up, they insist on me geting up to feed them! Also, I just feel a little despondant....I think the clomid normally signals a new cycle, new opportunity and where I haven't taken it this cycle, it doesn't feel like it's going to be our month.

I even refused BMS last night....  that's not the attitude young lady! Just feel that if I don't try, I can't feel like a failure again  

Hope I get my mojo back for CD18....'O day'

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

Diamonds are a girls best friend  

left work at 4 and just had a little snooze.

who's still about ?

fo


----------



## sweetums

Hiya TK - sorry its been a while  .  I'm sorry you've been feeling low.  Its the s**ts    I hope its going well at doctors.

Hi PoD - I must buy the bible.. shame on me for not yet!  I'm on my first cycle charting - its fascinating!  Makes me wonder if maybe I might have succeeded au natral... then again.. after 2 years maybe not lol!

FO - thoses rings are stunning!  You should seriously get on net and open up your customer base.  Also - I'm so with you on the tiredness!!  Oh my god - I have been so tired this week - was fast asleep by 9.30 last night!  Hadn't associated it with Clomid  

Bubs - Diamonds are a girls best friend - ain't it the truth  

Anyhoo.. off home now.  May or may not be about later depending on temperamental PC.

That word is one of those words that describes what it is!!  Temper mental!  (Sorry... ignore me...)


----------



## Fire Opal

ST I seem to get tried after i ov, find it so hard to wake up, as keep getting hot flushes in the night and it makes me restless, also losing interest  in watching tv by 8ish and hate the noise

Will get website done asap, my mate is doing it for free so can't rush him.

Hi ya PoD good to hear from ya,  
fo


----------



## sweetums

FO - that would fit for me too - its just been this week I've been shattered i.e. post ov...  I went up to bed last night with intention of reading, but my eyes were shutting.. so I gave in!  TV isn't bothering me too much, but the sun driving home tonight was just blinding  .  I have read clomid can affect vision I think  

Sorry for TMI   but I feel like I've had loads of like, creamy CM today - has anyone else found this post ov?  (yeah, I know, bless my optimism  )

Tums x


----------



## sweetums

My mum just sent me this - maybe its the answer to all our problems... 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/oct/07/ovulation.voice


----------



## Fire Opal

ST yes i'm the same as well, I wore black underwear yesturday and by the evening i had to change them as (tmi) the gusset had loads of white makes, i normally get a bit but not that much yuk

yer clomid can effect ya eyes, i have had little flashes in the am as i first open my eyes, when i'm taking clomid, crazy drug.

DH is on works do so i'm in my pj's just eaten loads of smash mash and veg, smash   i know but i really like it, comfort food, might have a bagel with syrup in a bit, pig pig pig

told Dh last night that if i put on weight, it just means theres more of me to love  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

He he he   ST thats really funny,

also we aparantly wear more revealing clothes and more make up just as we ov  

God its hard being a woman  

fo


----------



## sweetums

FO - its too easy to pig out isn't it?  We had cream cakes in the office today for someone's bday... then I've got in and munched my way though half a pack of biscuits!  I'm waiting for DH to get home... should be doing stuff round the house - got friends to stay at weekend, but just sooooo can't be bothered!

I know, I'm noticing quite a few differences with my body etc, and its too easy for me to hope they're early symptons, but the reality is they're prob just all crazy clomid symptons.  Grrrrrr    Its good to have a forum to ask though

ps... Smash    urrggh... lol


----------



## sweetums

Fire Opal said:


> He he he  ST thats really funny,
> 
> also we aparantly wear more revealing clothes and more make up just as we ov
> 
> God its hard being a woman
> 
> fo


I know... maybe we should campaign on FF.com for consideration of voice pitch and clothes in ov detection!

Seriously though, who the hell comes up with this stuff?? x


----------



## Topkat08

LOL @ all the cm floating around in here 

aww PoDsY, im sorry ur feeling down hun   i know exactly how u feel!!! im not on clomid this month either and feel like its all pointless but we've got to remember that we could (i know that's a BIG could) fall pg. We haven't gone through all the heartache of infertility to just ''give up'' and feel all negative about it! Who knows u might be one of those really lucky ones who do fall pg when on a break from clomid!   

   I cant believe u turned down some hanky panky u'll never get pg without those lil swimmers 


Like DP says... ''If u want to win the lottery u've got 2 be in it to win it''  

URGH FO how can u eat Smash   try a frozen mars bar.... Mmmmmm!!! 


hay Tums, hope ur pc is behaving itself  
Interesting article. Here's something else for ya (though i don't know how true it is) but.... If a women i really fertile then they wiggle their bum more when they walk  

So here's our checklist for fertility...

1) Raise Voice Pitch
2) Remember about wearing revealing clothes 
3) Look out for the Bum wiggle  

Well i went to the docs n guess how they diagnosed me with depression.... with a questionnaire! apparently it all done by points   Anyway i was told that i have moderate to severe depression, been put on the sick for 2 weeks & prescribed anti depressants for 7 days. I have to back again next week for a review b/c the ones they have given me can cause my anxiety attacks to get worse an with the depression as well  
oh the joys! 

Tk x


----------



## PoDdy

Ahhhh TK   sorry to hear about your diagnosis....didn't they even offer you counselling?
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

hay PoDsY, how u doing hun?!

nope they said the waiting list for counselling was too long! x


----------



## PoDdy

hmmmm...there is a lot of waiting, isn't there!
I'm OK thanks.
PoD


----------



## PoDdy

Morning all,
How's things?  The sun is shining here, although it's a little chilly.  Hope it's nice where you are.
PoD


----------



## bubkin

morning ladies  

hey PoD, thanks for the info, i read that chapter to see what was going on with my chart, it has gone up today highest its been seen af 
As for sun, i have some but we are next to the river and it gets brass monkeys!

TK, good news that the doctor gave you something,, hopefully they have the desired effect and not the nasty side effects lol 

well to day apart from the raised temp, i now have sore nips! ouch :-( , strange question coming up but do any of you know anyone who has breast fed with nipple piercings??

Bubs xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Seems very busy on here,

Bubkin - I agree with your DP expensive engagement ring is the way to go - thats the sparkly one that matters

Hi Poddy - know what you mean with not being on the clomid, we have almost given up this month with the BMS but now it seems I may have ov'd and missed it - won't know as haven't been doing any charting or anything this month, I'd better get with the charting this month and buy myself a copy of the bible (just keep going down to the shop and reading the sections I need without buying it)

Hi TK - good that you are having a break from work, hope you feel better soon.  Its really bad feeling this infertility, don't know about what anyone else thinks but you feel like you just have to keep going, whereas for other things that feel as bad as this you would take some time off

FO - very nice rings let us all know when the website is done

Sweetums - thanks for info, hope you get a BFP this month  , we really need more on this thread

Quite nice in Leeds today but most of the time just indoors revising for my exam - less than a week to go now.  Going to Pilates shortly so that will be much nicer, will try to go early and do some gym as well as have been going a bit mad with ice cream etc. with the exam stress  

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

morning jenny, i am sick of bms lol but i am solidering on, DP must think all his christmasses came at once lol been non stop since cd9 lol


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning 

 i'm in bed feeling like a turd on a string

The min i opened my eyes i got that flashing, lay in bed and couldn't wake up, know have head ache and feel like i was on the sauce all night, felling just like a hang over. have to keep my had still. also a bit itchy skin today and still hot flushes.    

TK hi ya lady, I had to do the same thing at doc's, Q's like " how often do you feel like crying?" all day, once a day, once a week. I have to fill one out in 2 weeks, good luck with tabs, what have they put you on? is it only for 7 days as most AD take 2 weeks to start working?

on a lighter note, heres some CM news, still lots of creamy stuff, is that good for day 5 ?

B thats good news with temp keep at it girl friend  

Hi Jen, ya v good goiing to the gym, i did all last year before our wedding, then had a foot op and was on crutchs for a month so now all that work as turned into flab, clomid doesn't help.

morning Pod hows you this sunny day?

fo


----------



## bubkin

FO, stop it.... making me laugh, people in my office must think i am crazy... but then again i am a clomid lady lol   
Turd on a string ...lol  love it 

fingers crossed you feel better soon   

i have been a stupid **** and left my galsses in the car lol will have to brave the cold and go get them soon, or i might cause a head ache. 

Got the damp men in at home today, so left DP to entertain them, will be gassed out when i got home lol


----------



## Fire Opal

glad i make you laugh n you like the saying he he

damp men hay     i know clomid can mess with ya cm but thats going to far.  

this is hard to type, i'm laying in bed on my side with my head still,laptop on bed side table  typing with one hand .   oh n with 2 dogs taking up all the room grrrrrrrrrrrrr

fo


----------



## bubkin

lol you should have got dp to make you tea and breakfast before he left for work   do you suffer with alot of head aches?
i have found the only thing that works for me is codis - a soluable painkiller, works fast and does the job with out me needing to sleep to cure the head ache lol 

i miss my 2 fur babies, i have to kittens poppy and bailey, poppy was living the life of riley last night when she stole my warm seat and srawled out lol


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrrrrrrrrrrr i want a kitten but i have enough pets already,

as for head aches, only since taking clomid, 1st month was so bad. 
where is every one this am ?

fo


----------



## bubkin

dunno, they have all ran away to enjoy the sunshine or make the most of their CM lol


----------



## bubkin

just thought i would be clever and do a drawn chart as well as my fertilityfriend chart think it helps to see it in the flesh lol


----------



## Fire Opal

i do that on exel 

printed it out and have it by my bed to fill out in am.

done it for 3 months and i really helps.


----------



## bubkin

at home i brought a therm and chart set from boots, was only 12.99, has charts in it so i just write them down am, and them come to work update fertilityfriend and now this chart lol,  i am pretty sure i ovulated around cd17 looking at the bible and the chart


----------



## Fire Opal

whats this bible ya all on about ?

oooooo hot flush n feel sick  

fo


----------



## bubkin

taking charge of your fertility , by toni weschler,  very informative book, as recommended by PoD 

you ov early in your cycle don't you FO??

i am writing us on here a little poem


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers i'll look out for it.

yes day 11, we've prob missed ov for years thinking it was about day 14  

so glad i'm charting and found ff

look forward to the poem

fo


----------



## bubkin

ok, its not major thought out but here it is: 

The time has come to test again,
its got to be positive - i can't take the pain.
Why is it us that can't suceed,
in planting such a tiny seed.
All we want is to feel it grow,
a little baby we'd love to know. 
We are all praying for that BFP,
and a bonny baby for DH to bounce on his knee.

The stick is out and i am ready,
for the 3 minutes or hell until it is steady.
I close my eyes and make one last wish,
Praying someone will hear and grant me just this.

I let out a sigh as i look down, i already start to frown.
OH MY GOD! IT'S BFP!! I am jumping around.
Reality hits - my eyes fill with tears of joy, 
Will it be a Girl or a Boy?


----------



## Fire Opal

oh B thats so sweet, i want to cry

well done

fo


----------



## Topkat08

ladies,

Just catching up with ya posts....

 Hay FO, bummer about the headache! hope u feel better soon! 
U should get one of those Dixie Cups 2 stop cm marking ya blk panties  (p.s _*no i do not use them*_) saw them advertised one this fertility website!!!

As for the ad's they have given my Citalopram. The reason its only for 7 days is b/c they can cause anxiety to get worse so have to go back next week to see how im getting on with them (side effects etc) and then i'll be prescribed them for longer!

Bubs hope ur alright hun, Aww that poem was lovely 
 u got ya nippl'S' peirced?! that must of hurt like hell! I cant stand the pain 2 get a tattoo let alone me nipple done  but in answer to ur Q... nope dont know anyone hun 

Hi Jenny, how r u hun?! x

Where is eceryone today?!

TK x


----------



## bubkin

yeah TK, you wouldn't have thought it to look at me lol, got a secret one too lol   didn't hurt i had them injected (had them done in corfu last year) honestly didn't feel a thing, dp was like please don't get it done, but as soon as we left he was like wow!! lol 

FO don't be upset, its an elated poem to lift our spirits and keep us soldiering on, i'll prob give myself a heart attack when i get a bfp


----------



## Topkat08

LOL @ the ''secret'' piercing... not so secret now is it    Oooouuuucccchhhhh!!!!!! now getting that pierced really MUST hurt!!! so ur a bit of a dark horse, like butter wouldn't melt.... my a*s*


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi
I,m a newbie and have started hanging out in beds belles. My story is here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162264.0

(too much typing sorry)

was just wondering if anyone here can tell me are they being scanned whilst on clomid. I am not but starting to think I should be?

thanks and hope all is well for you all
Loux


----------



## bubkin

lol well i am a great believer in you don't know unless you try it, obviously i have limits.. drugs etc, but at least with the body piercings i have ,no one can see and i can take them out lol 
to be honet when i had the hood done, i had it done my the same man in corfu and it was also painless, not numbed at all, till after where he applied a numbing gel.   was embarrassing in both instances as it is a completely open shop with no privacy lol

i love being a bit different, to look at me you wouldn't realise, i just look normal i dress normal lol


----------



## Topkat08

Hi Loux,

Welcome to the clomid board hun. Sorry i cant help with the scans as i have never had them and no nothing about them but im sure one of the other girl's will be able to help. Good Luck with ur treatment!  

LOL Bubs... the more u tell us the more i think u really are   u had ur ''hood'' pierced in a open shop with no privacy & people waiting their turn   i would of died with embarresment  let me guess.... u got ya tongue done aswell?!


----------



## Topkat08

have any of u read the article about Britney's sister Jamie Lynn (17) in the news room?!

She only gave birth the her first child 4 months ago n shes 8 weeks pg again, it says that her boyfriend doesn't know... don't think he's going to be 2 pleased finding out from the magazine 

If only it was that easy for the rest of us ay?!


----------



## sweetums

Wow-wee ladies!  You've been busy chatting this morning!!

Where to start.....  1st off, TK - I'm really pleased you've been heard at teh doctor's and hope that the pills get you settled soon  .

Bubs - I love your poem!  I hope it brings us luck .  I echo TK's comments btw - ouuuuccchhh!  I also have a confession.... 2 tattoos, and 2 lumps of silicone! 

FO - sorry you're feeling crappy today  

I bought the bible last night - off Ebay - £8 including delivery!  Result!  

Been looking at some of your comments re BMS - makes me laugh...   the other night just after ov time, my DH wouldn't kiss me goodnight - he said, no, I know what it leads to - no more!!!  (He was just joking and did kiss me in the end!)

Tums x


----------



## sweetums

... and Hiya Lou!  Good to see you on here


----------



## Dilee-99

thanks sweetums
Off for Day 28 bloods so fingers crossed for magic clomid xx


----------



## bubkin

sweetums,  your brave to have silicons i would be so scared of operations lol  i watch all those programs that show stuff like that lol

result on the book too by the way,  i paid £18 for it in wh smiths lol 

TK, yeah i have my tongue done, had it since i was 15  lol  don't get me wrong i was embarrassed, legs akimbo in a chair and some strange greek man between my legs.  i got a comment from one person who came in the shop "don't worry love i've seen it all before lol" needless to say i went as red as a tomatoe and shielded my face lol  
my friend who i was on holiday with at the time, should have seen her face, it was all contorted as she watched it all lol 

would would have thought and electronic engineer would be so crazy lol


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Dilly,
Welcome to the board.
I had tracking scans on my first few cycles of clomid and found it extremely useful.  However, I had to pay for it privately....the NHS coverage is sporadic and some ladies have been lucky enough to get scans, whilst others haven't.  As a minimum though, you should be offered Day 21 progesterone test to see if you are ovulating, but is only useful if you ov on day 14! (I ov day 18-21, so not much use!)

If you want rough prices, let me know.
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99

I am having day 21 and 28 bloods. I dont ov lol. If I do I have no idea when as my cycle varies from 28 to 52 days but starting provera on day 35 so this will hopefully help. May consider private scans after next cycle (as increasing dose) so any info appreciated. Off for day 28 bloods today so fingers crossed x


----------



## Topkat08

wah way PoDsY a fellow normal girlie (i think) lol how r doing hun?! x

Hmmm... the more i talk to ur girlies the more ''normal'' i feel  

Tums ur brave, ive seen way 2 many of those programmes where things go wrong  that have really put the sh!**ers in me lol 

so we have someone with their hood n nipples pierced n anohter with fake (.Y.) hmm what are we gonna find out next  

LOL bet they really made ya blush! I can imagine ur friends face of horror! lol

I am no where near as brave as u but i have decided though that on our (mine & DP's) anniversary im going to get his name tattooed but cant decide where to have it...on the side of my hand or ankle in chinese or on my finger in english?!


----------



## bubkin

TK, if yo have never  had a tattoo before them don't do anything thing on your hands, it will hurt ,alot! i did one on the inside of my ankle which is pretty painless,but i was doing it so might be diff. its pretty fleshy there but the outside of the ankle is another tender place. 

Dilly my advice for you is to temp chart, it showed me (this is my 1st cycle) that i didn;t ovulate till day 17 which i wasn't expecting.  my 21 day bloods will be low which will show i didn't ovulate when infact i have but there is not enough hormone to show it lol


----------



## Topkat08

lol u are getting stranger n stranger why on earth did u do u own tattoo?!   

thanks for that advic etho hun


----------



## bubkin

its my ex's name which i want covered up but i have an interest in tattoos always have, so i thought i would teach myself. had loads and loads of studd, but got annoyed when i couldn't set my machines up properly so i sold all of it :-(  
the man in corfu offered to teach me body piercing and tattooing in his shop for a week which i really would like to do.


----------



## Topkat08

why didnt u jst ask a tattooist to show ya   cool about the man in Corfu, r u going to take him up on that offer?! x


----------



## bubkin

maybe but with all this going on i would like to keep the money lol  tattooists are very secretive and don't like to let people in their circles,  its kinda weird lol. 

can't wait to get my scum bag ex's name covered up lol 

TMI..... i have extreme gas lol


----------



## Topkat08

lol u dont hold back do ya Bubs


----------



## bubkin

lol does no one else suffer with this on clomid?  i do have a bad tendancy to tell it how it is lol but only when i feel comfortable with people lol


----------



## Topkat08

well seen as we are being open... yes i do but normally in the 2nd half of my cycle   lol

Where is everyone?!


----------



## bubkin

i have scared them all away with my wild talk lol 

probably working hard, where on my hand i am waiting for the next task lol while listen to some reggae 
oooo DP is cooking a curry tonight so if you don't hear from me tomorrow best guess is i will have food poisoning lol.

he brought that new jamie oliver book - learn to cook in 24 hours- hmmm lol


----------



## Fire Opal

Wow only been asleep for a couple of hours but missed loads,

TK Citalopram is a Selective serotonin re-uptake inhibitor (SSRI), if your body doesn't produce enough serotonin you don't keep enough in your system so thses drugs help to keep the level high. try and get out in the light as much as poss, my first weeks i had mega hot sweats and the shacks so take care and be ready for the side effects, hang in there.

B as for you young lady i'm shocked   its the quiet ones you have to watch, I had a tat and f**k me did it hurt, its on my tummy between my hip and belly buttom, always wondered what i will look like if i get pg, like writing on a ballon before blowing it up   

Welcome Dil to this crazy place

hi ya PoD 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

lol aww bless him, the new naked chef  

DP cooked a curry y'day   beat ya to it! 

I didnt know u liked Reggae... DP is mixed race so he loves his reggae but me i enjoy both R'nB & Reggae  x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay FO i missed ya post hun sorry, wasnt ignoring ya    the doc did mention that SSRI but i can never understand the docs language   but thanks for clearing that up. Are the side effects really bad?! i read up about them n they sound really hard n horrible


----------



## bubkin

i have on playboy bunny in the same place, dread to think what it will look like lol 

we loved jamaica for the reggae it was fantasic  i like pretty much every thing except boy and girl bands..... westlife make my skin crawl


----------



## Fire Opal

TK if you look it up on netdoctor it will tell you all about it, sf no worse than clomid but you have to stick with them past the 2 weeks and then are is tickered boo.

B in my youth i used to listen to the old reggae, the stuff before ub40 covered them all, one called night nurse was cool, was a really bob marley fan to. also when i live in reading used to go to a wicked RnB club, i used to be may be one of 4 white girl in the place, i loved it, those were the days ho hum

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Gregory Isaacs ~ Night Nurse yes i like that one n love Bob! have u heard of the group Morgan heritage?! Love them!


----------



## bubkin

funny enough i have just listened to night nurse lol.... i really like i song called good situation, i'll tell you who its by in a mo


----------



## Fire Opal

Hearrrrrr tk how old are thee ?  

don't know them but will youtube them, i had a fab tape years ago but it got chewed up.

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hello girlies,

I wanted to pop on and say hello,been so busy at work not had chance to read the thread. I will try shortly and reply sorry for being distant.

Hope you all ok. 

I have felt sicky in tummy yesterday afternoon and right now...I am on CD26 so wondering if it is to early to test   as not even sure I have finally ovulated yet either,? had 21 bloods on CD20 but think that maybe to early to tell if I have OV.


----------



## Topkat08

FO been around since about 95, try n find the song ''Love You Right'' Love it!

Bubs do u mean Beres Hammond ~ Wrong situation?!

hay rees how u doing hun?! step away from the pee sticks   good luck with ur results hun! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK You ok?

Thanks hun,I will try and step away from the dreaded pea sticks   should get bloods results tomorrow


----------



## Topkat08

yeah im good thanks hun, i really hope ur results come back alright! 

FO heres that tune...


----------



## Rees1978

Yes me too TK..Ooooh such an icky belly this afternoon.

Hello FO...How you doing hun?
x


----------



## Topkat08

Rees i just tried to click on ur chart and it just takes me to the ticker factory website but cant see ur chart. if u are the other FF site then u need to get ur ticker from there hun x


----------



## bubkin

its derrick harriot- groovy situation,  my mistake lol  i love it   i have a thing for old music, i love eighties stuff,  all my sisters are in their 30's so i have their musical influences,  with my mum being 60 and my dad only being 42, i was blasted with 60, 70's 80's and a whole load of phil collins lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK not sure if I am being silly  but I clicked on someone elses chart and got ticker factory thought I have done it right?


----------



## Topkat08

no hun, for us to see ur chart u need to get ur ticker from the other FF site (but dont pick one with writing on it coz it will be removed) and use the bbCode x 

I must admit i was more of a R'n'B person with only listening to the likes of Bob Marley n Maxi Priest and its only since i got with my DP that i've really started to listen 2 the Reggae but glad that i have coz theres some really good artists!!! x


----------



## Fire Opal

B good on ya mum, i to have a younger hubby  
wondered how you new the old stuff mydh the same, he has a bro who is 33,

tk cheers will find it later.

great just got jumped on by my dogs, v wet noises yuk

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK ,Oh I see.

I feel fed up now as tests came back no ovulation again  And clinic said do 1 more cycle of clomid at 150mg and stop taking metformin if its making me feel sicky all the time?


----------



## bubkin

its its nice having sisters or brothers older, but to be honest i kno more about life than them lol 
i t hought my dad was brave having me at 19 with my mum 36 and 4 girls from a previous marriage lol 

toys boys all the way girls,  i'll have to trade mine in for a younger model lol 

rees you are temping aren't you??  i was told by con sec that 21 day blood test won't show ov till 7 dpo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs,

Hows you sweetie,I try to temp but keep forgetting in the mornings  

The sister I just spoke to said it will be right and I have not ovulated as porgestorone only 3 so 4 months of clomid it has always been 3      Not sure weather to carry on with the Metformin too as it makes me feel tired and sicky too


----------



## Fire Opal

rees not over til af comes hun  

ouch got a sharp cramp like pain around my right ov   

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Oohh funny pains,where do you have ov pains then? I feel sicky yesterday and today during the afternoon's,Mmm whys that


----------



## Topkat08

Aww Rees im sorry to hear that hun 

Bubs u go any younger n u'll have a spotty tennager  x Nope no toy boy for me thanks!!! im with an older  more experianced man n wouldnt change him for the world!!! 

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks TK ....I want to go home now and see DH for a   x


----------



## Fire Opal

Rees i never had ov pain til on clomid, on day 11 i got really bad dull ache and felt like they would burst,
if you put you right hand on yout tummy with your little finger on your right hip then press with your middle finger thats where my pain is.

fo


----------



## bubkin

rees its def worth every min of tempin even tho is can be a pain in the butt.   i found metformin made me feel ill, it plays with your insulin levels and i found it made me crave sweet things. i had to start on 1/4 of a pill a day for a week and work my way up to 1800mg but gave up ay 1000mg as i felt crap andi didn't wanna end up being diabetic. 

TK  you go girl!!   i went with some one 5 yrs older than me, but he still lived with his nan lol  experience is def something you can't buy ;-) 

ooo dirty dancing -music from the film.....  shes' like the wind....  

mmm mloking forwad to that curry too if the house ain't burned down lol.  been told that the damp men have said i can't hang wallpaper for 6 months!!!  but we can paint in 4 weeks, iwas hoping to have the whole room matching lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,Dont think I had that...I just want to ovulate cos nouthing is working


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs maybe I will start temping form tomorrow morning and leave my thermetor on the side next to bed.

I started with 1 met then worked up to 1500(3 pills)now feel sicky on 3,but then I need to take them to try and regulate my cycles as I have had 41 day then 34 then 56 so all over the place..sorry to winge,just feeling rubbish today girlies...


----------



## Fire Opal

rees not much i can say but that we are hear for you hun.

B have you ever thought if you get pg and you go off curry, i had a friend who can't handle the smell so even dh couldn't even go out for a curry for 8 month, don't know how i would cope without curry.

My dh makes fab curries from scratch with all the herbs and spices, 
ones that blow ya socks off,


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies
Just thought i would come and see how everyone is and what everytone has been up to love harm xxx


----------



## bubkin

i am like you no natural ovulation, and long cycles before the bleed i brought on i only had 2 natural af's this year. but i took northisterone and started my 50mg clomid and i believe i ovulated this month for the first time   i am suprised they didn't try you on 100mg clomid instead of introducing the met? did they give you a reason for this?

lol i will cry if i go off curry.  i'm a bit off tea since i took the norethisterone which is weird, and i had the desire for baked beans the other day it was weird considering i don't really eat them lol strange body lol

hi harm good to hear from you, hope you and claire are doing well


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks FO.

I love curry,could eat that right now,yummy,My dh is a very good cook,but he is taking me out for a meal on Saturday night to cheer me up and I might even have a glass of vino....


----------



## Rees1978

Hey bubs..

Oh I LOVE curry..Mmm I like the onion baji's that go with it...

Yes they put me on the 100mg of clomid aswell as the met and that has not worked now they are saying try 150mg of clomid next cycle and can stop met if I like,but not sure really weather to stop it or not ..?


----------



## Topkat08

Proberly why u got wind Bubs   trying to blame the clomid   i wouldnt date a guy living with his nan.. how old was he?!   

Im def more of a ''older man'' kinda woman!  

Mmmm i love curry... DP cooks a really nice one! Im not worried about going off anything im more worried about craving something like brick dust or something really sick  

Hay harm, how u doing hun?!x

x


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya ladies ya i am not doing to good really sweetys i went to see my psy dr today and he has put my on a crisis list whitch isnt to good i am seeing him next week,i spoke to the hospital chaplin today and she was very nice i found out i can have a unoffical kinda like birth cificate so she is going to arange that for me and also she is going to see if the brevement ppl will see me as i am quite in a mess i just feeling so so empty and really dont want to be here anymore i just want to be with my children,claire has been round my 24/7 so i am not looking forward to when she goes back to work next week,so sorry for putting u lot down ladies but u have been a strengh to me xxx


----------



## bubkin

i personally wouldn't use the met, i don't like taking pills that mess around like that. met i believe has only been trialled and been successfull for women boarding diabetic, best thing is to have a look on the next and see what you can find on it 

TK he was 27 lol 

Harm you'll always have us and we are here when you are ready to talk,  its nice that you can get a birth cert for Angel too.  seeing the bereavment councellors will help, let you talk it all through. 

bubsx


----------



## Topkat08

aww Harm my heart goes out to ya hun. Im so sorry ur feeling the way u are but remember that we're all here for u!   It will do u good to talk to someone about it hun and its nice that u can get a certificate for Angel x Its nice to hear from ya aswell  

LOL Bubs bless his cotton socks ay. My Mums partner was living with his mum b4 he moved in with mine (he was in his late 40's)


----------



## harmony802005

ya bubkin the chaplin seemed sweet she was like so how many children do u have living and i said i dont i have lost 4 babies and she was so careing about that and she was just listening to me ramberling on its werid as i dont believe in god at all as to me if there was a god we wouldnt live in the world we do today but thats just my thoughts xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Maybe your right bubs think I will stop the met.

But the clomid is rubbish I dont want to put on anymore weight on it already put on a stone but they want me to do one more month on it...


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless ya Harm   i dont believe in God either and i never have but thats just me. Im not saying tht people that do believe are wrong but when i think about things the main reason for war n blood shed is money & religion! So i'd rather be out of it all. Live n let live i say! x 

Rees ive put on about 1 and a half stone since starting clomid


----------



## Rees1978

Oh no hun,is it all on you (.) (.) some of mine is,how many round of clomid have you done then? I have done 4 rounds so far.


----------



## Topkat08

nope its mainly on my hips n bum although my (.Y.) have grown  

Ive done 5 rounds so far!


----------



## Rees1978

Yes my hips to and my bum   and two bras sizes bigger now aswell!

Do you eat healthy aswell? I still do my aerobics once a week but going to get an exercise bike to I think to do that once a week too 

I just spoke to dh thing is I wanted to loose a few pouds before I get preggers not the other way around do you,nightmare!


----------



## Topkat08

damn right i want to lose weight but it but it is alot harder coz of the u/a thyroid (no im not making excuses here  ) so i just take is as it is... i eat healthy (but i do love my frozen mars bars  ) and i do exercise (havent for about 2 weeks tho as been feeling relly low) the way i look at it is.... Im not going to worry about dieting b/c when i do finally fall pg then im going to put all the weight back on and more so i just exercise without thinking about losing weight if that makes sense!  

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Yes that makes sense hun. 

I just hate being fatter. 

I think the doc said I have to take 150mg of clomid the next cycle and if it does not make me ovulate then it wont work for me at all.so we will see


----------



## Topkat08

well im     that it does work for u hun. What would ur next step be, have u discussed that yet?! though i really hope it doesnt come to that   x


----------



## Rees1978

I am unsure of the next step honey...not been discussed,I was positve but now I feel a liitle disapointed this month. Thanks hun....I need to log off now as off home,I will login in in the morning.big hugs 

Mel


----------



## Topkat08

Aww Rees im sorry hun   didnt mean 2 upsaet ya   x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello guys

dh came home and woke me up, was so hot my hair was all wet, did my temp and it was 36.9 hot hot hot

Oh TK nice pussy    i mean kitten 

much love Harm  

i've put on nearly a stone and gone up to a D cup, don't like it but have felt so crap these past months i haven't wanted to do any thing, I feel sick today but its more that i want food.

still got pain in my tummy and had weird pulsing, 

fo


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey girlies,

Wow i have missed loads.
Not been on sorry but i have been feeling funny the past couple of days on the old clomid.
My belly seems to have blown up loads and its so sore, my head is spinning and im as ratty as they come.
hi to eveyrone will be round when feeling a bit more sprightly.

love nix


----------



## Topkat08

hay girlie's, who missed me?!  

*tuts* FO u should be ashamed of that mouth of urs   but yes my lil kitty is a lil cutie  

Aww NK im sorry ur feeling rough hun!   lets hope ur feeling better soon.

TK x


----------



## Dilee-99

PoDy or anyone who can help,
Read way back somewhere about you talking abt bbt charting, Does anyone reccomend a specific thermometer as someone said something about the decimals also do you stick with a certain book/guidence. Think I need to stop reading and start practicing some of what I am learning.

Had bloods today but not holding out hope day28 and have migrane which usually means af x


----------



## Fire Opal

just watching silent witness, love sruff like this

fo


----------



## Topkat08

hi Dilly, hope ur alright hun. In answer to ur question about the thermometer i just use a normal digital one. I hope all ur bloods come back with a good result  

I thought u'd fallen asleep FO ya sweaty b!t(h   x


----------



## Dilee-99

this is foreign.....
thought u'd fallen asleep FO ya sweaty b!t(h  x
but funny!!
Ye we shall see will ring and try to drag result out of sec or lab....they wont tell me!! say will let gp know...ye in a week! this site is a bit addictive.... have done little else but read!


----------



## Dilee-99

oh i get fire opal der


----------



## Fire Opal

has it happenes tk i am sweating like a pig on a spit

I'm hot hot hot stuff, i'm a bit stinky,need a shower and off to bed to get hot again.

soz Dil me and tk love each other really    

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Night night and sweet dreams TK 

I'm off to bedfordshire

X FO X


----------



## Topkat08

lol urgh FO i wondered what the smell was in here   yes that is a very good idea about the shower, gotta be clean to get dirty again 

Nighty Night hun   x

Dil just try n keep busy n the week will fly by. I'm told they will be there in 7 days but normally get them about 4/5 days... Good Luck Hun

TK x


----------



## Dilee-99

WOW THOUGHT EVERYONE GOT THEIRS QUICKER THAN ME LOL. I AM QUITE LUCKY THEN COS THINK I WILL BE ABLE TO GET THEM VIA SEC TOM!
NIGHT X


----------



## Fire Opal

MORNING ALL

i'm up and about but still feel sick, head ache and v hot moments, wondering if i've got a bug  
v restless night to,

how's are you lot this am? what crap can i talk about today  

fo


----------



## bubkin

Good morning FO, TK, PoD, Dil, Jenny and any one else i have missed

Dilly - i got my thermometer from boots along with a little booklet which has blank charts in it, comes in a black case too, cost 12.99 and does the job perfectly.  you can get thermometers cheaper online but iam very impatient and i thought it would be a good idea to have the charts too.    As for books, get - taking charge of your fertility  by toni waschler 

FO,  your not feeling any better :-(  for sickness try a couple of ginger biscuits 
hate being back at work,  yawn ..... lol  was gonn have 21 day bloods, today but i have decided to wait until monday so that the hormone level is higher. 

temp rose again this morning   fingers crossed 

bubsxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya B

ya temps looking good hun I would say you ov on day 17, but i'm no expert.

not sure whether to go to work today, i'm not really up for talking to anyone.

fo


----------



## bubkin

i know what you mean i feel very tired today and i think i have a headache coming on :-( 

i thought i ovulated on the 17 too from lookin at the chart, have to get another elevated temp before my cross hairs are applied to my chart 

have you moved to your out building yet?


----------



## Fire Opal

fingers cross for temp tmw.

this dam clomid messes with ya all month, i have a really itching inside of my nose  

No still have the shop, had to give 3 months notice so close shop 17th Dec unless some one wants it sooner, will be refitting shed over xmas and start trading again in Jan. looking forward to a few weeks off.

what do you do for work, can you just get on quietly if ya feel bad?
fo


----------



## bubkin

sort of, i am an electronics engineer, i make medical equipment, (very exciting -- not) lol i am looking forward to christmas and not being here too lol.  its silent in here and its horrid no body really talks at all. been here a year and still not used to it lol

in 5 yrs time when i am debt free i would really like to go and train to be a midwife 

got a feeling i have a busy day coming :-( brb gonna make a tea


----------



## Fire Opal

that sounds cool, always thought i could use my jewellery making skills to make small engineering tools.

I find it hard to as i work on my own and some days don't talk to anyone,  
I want to be at home more now, with my dogs.

good for you having a plan to be a midwife, its strange for me as being 35 i've had my carer, worked as a goldsmith since i was 16 and now i'm so read to be a mum, so gutted that nearly 3 years on no joy. its like being in limdo and running out of time. ha ho thats life  

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Morning All,
Hi Dilly, definately treat yourself to a digital thermemeter with 1 decimal place (2 just makes things confusing and you don't need that level of accuracy) and a good book - Taking Charge of your Fertility - Toni Weschler (£12 Amazon) and print some charts off here: http://www.tcoyf.com/library/chartpdf.asp

Some pointers for charting:
If you are looking to find out more info about your cycle, you could start charting your BBT (basal body temp) and CM (cervical mucus).

TEMP
BBT charting can be a tricky subject. A few rules:

1) You must have had min 3 hours sleep.
2) You must take your temp as soon as you wake - hold on before getting out of bed to go to the loo and have the thermometer close by.
3) You must take your temp at the same time each day - RECORD the time

Also, record if you have drunk alcohol (lowers BBT, even the morning after) and if you are ill (raises BBT as your body fights illness). You will see a teperature increase AFTER ovulation

I have loads of broken sleep, so I end up taking my temp at different times in the morning, but the important thing is that you MUST have 3hrs sleep before taking your temp. So, if you wake up at 3am, take your temp then, as you can't garuntee the next 4 hours will be unbroken. Then what you do is add 0.1 degree CELCIUS to every hour to take you to 7am. (or 0.1 degree FARENHEIT for every 30mins).

So, if you wake at 3am and have a temp of 36.1 and your usual time is 7am, then you should record 36.5

This rule works for over sleeping too, just subtract.

Using this rule you should see your temps 'normalise' to within 0.1 to 0.2 degrees.

CM
CM becomes more stretchy and thin as you prepare to ovulate and is descibed as Egg White CM (EWCM) as it is like egg white!

Between the two, at the end of the cycle, you will be able to see when you ovulated and if you have good CM, then you may even be able to know when you are ovulating and time BMS perfectly!

Anyone heard from Rose lately?

PoD

/links


----------



## bubkin

i know what you mean FO.

PoD, Rose posted a new topic the yesterday i think?    How are you ?

Bubsxx


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girlies,

Hey at least it's Friday cant wait to go home already and chill out on the old sofa.

Hita FO,Sorry your feeling a bit poorly today  

TK,You never upset me sweetie   How you doing anyways?

I might be able to log on tonight as I have my computer back now..wahay!!!

I am feeling tired today but nor sicky so thats good 

Hey I must of had well strange dreams last night as DH texed me this morning and said I shouted Shampoo in my sleep and said Jerry(my cat)is on the motorway go and get him!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Pod and Rees

Pod can you answer my Q about cm, is lots of white creamy stuff ok for 7 days past pv ?

Rees I have had realy out there dreams had eally good one last night but now can't remember it, bum

fo


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Hello Nicola  , good to hear from you was wondering where you were

Quite busy at the moment so not got a lot of time to post - going over to Doncaster this evening to meet some of the Yorkshire FF girls for the first time.

Hopefully Monday or Tuesday back at the hospital to see whether they'll give me some clomid this time.   praying that either get the clomid or get booked in for another lap soon.

Post more next week,

Love Jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi FO,
I looked up about creamy CM a while ago and I think it is related to progesterone...or when the corpus luteum breaks downs due to the eggy implanting, that can give creamy CM or when the corpus luteum breaks down because AF is due or you get creamy/lotiony CM before EWCM before ov!

Or it could be an infection!

Basically, it could be anything - LOL!

PoD


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Fire Opal said:


> Hi ya Pod and Rees
> 
> Pod can you answer my Q about cm, is lots of white creamy stuff ok for 7 days past pv ?
> 
> Rees I have had realy out there dreams had eally good one last night but now can't remember it, bum
> 
> fo





PoDdy said:


> Hi FO,
> I looked up about creamy CM a while ago and I think it is related to prostrogen...or when the corpus luteum breaks downs due to the eggy implanting, that can give creamy CM or when the corpus luteum breaks down because AF is due or you get creamy/lotiony CM before EWCM before ov!
> 
> Basically, it could be anything - LOL!
> 
> PoD


Your CM changes throughout your cycle, determined by the varying levels of hormones...higher oestrogen before ovulation and higher progesterone following ovulation.

At beginning of cycle your cm will be more watery/lotiony and gets progressively thinner, clearer and more stretchy as ovulation approaches....this is the most "fertile cm" as it protects and nourishes the sperm on it's journey (the vaginal secretions can be more acidic and sperm is alkaline so needs protecting !).

After you ovulate, the area of the follicle where egg ruptures is the corpus luteum and it is this that releases progesterone. Your cm will become thicker, creamier and sticker due to progesterone....it acts as a barrier to any more sperm and if you were to become pg then this thicker cm would go towards becoming the cervical plug.

http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm

Hope that helps a bit

Good luck & take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers Pod

its just a waiting game isn't it, 
its yuk as when i stood up just now it felt like when af coming and you get that stuffs coming out feeling, had to change undies yest as wet 

SCREAM SHOUT STAMP MY FEET  
great now here coming a hot flush Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

i'm going mad, why can't i just get pg, 

fo


----------



## Hope34

Hi everyone,

I have just registered to fertility friends- I don't really know how to use the site and I don't really know where my post will end up!! I hope it will be seen by the clomid ladies!! I feel really nosey 'cause I have just your posts and feel pleased to know that other girls feel the same.  

I am on clomid and have just come on today after my first go. Thought I would log on to be proactive rather than spend the day trying not to cry (I have Fridays off work- glad I was at home at least). 

I ovulated according to scans (was only on 50mg) and produced one follicle. My progesterone test was 26.5 which I was told was a bit low- should be about 30.... so now going to take 100mg this month. Does anyone know why my preogesterone would be low even though I ovulated? 

xx


PS I'm 34 ( so is husband) been ttc 3 years and had 2 miscarriages in that time) - clearly don't know how to do all these fancy flashing graphics and pictures!!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Hope,

Welcome to FF hun, 

All the girlies on here are lovely and lots of us in the same boat,you come to the right thread here.

You can chat to us clomid gilrs! 

My names Mel I have been on the site since about May.
My fertility treatment has been on going with clomid & Metformin but still no ovulation in 5 months  at all for me.
You have a positve start as you have had ovulated on 50mg...so you can still get pregnant hun with that amount of prog hormone. 

This site will proberly help you think positive and if you have any questions one of us should be able to answer.

happy chatting


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hope34 said:


> I ovulated according to scans (was only on 50mg) and produced one follicle. My progesterone test was 26.5 which I was told was a bit low- should be about 30.... so now going to take 100mg this month. Does anyone know why my preogesterone would be low even though I ovulated?


Hi there 

They usually look for progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation. Progesterone is often tested on cd (cycle day) 21 but this assumes you ovulated on cd14. Progesterone peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) so this is ideally when it should be tested.....so if you ovulate a little earlier or later in your cycle then perhaps try to get tested accordingly. If your level was 26.5 (I'm assuming unit measured in nmol/l) which would normally be classed as "borderline" ovulation, then this could indicate that you had test maybe a day or too early or late so not testing at "peak" (ie not 7dpo).... or it could mean that you ovulated but the egg was possibly a little immature (too small).....they usually like follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before it ruptures to ensure that the egg is mature.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bubkin

busy busy busy, sounds like alot of us are in the same situation lol


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Hope,
You sound just like me! One follie on first cycle, so upped to 100mg and I got 3 follies!  This means more target practice for the lil fellas  

I kept getting low prog levels, but it turns out I ovulate on CD18 to CD21, so the CD21 prog test was not done on the right day.

PoD


----------



## Hope34

Wow! This is so exciting! I feel positive vibes already!! Thanks Mel and Natasha for replying so quickly!! Thanks for the info too.  

I'm at home today and I should be doing lots of boring jobs but I keep coming back to check on the computer!!

I've only been on 50mg of clomid and didn't feel any side effects- I guess this is a very low dose.  I am hoping that 100mg won't be too different. I've got a large cyst on my right ovary (there before I started clomid) too but the consultant said it wasn't a problem as it didn't stop the follicle growing....hope that doesn't cause a problem. 

So I'm day 1 today- start taking the tablets tomorrow again.  Glad that I can have scans again as my cycle varies from around 35 days to 42 days. Its reassuring to know when everything is happening. Where are you two up to?

xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello me lovely girlie's 

Hay Rees, Im so so hun, how r u?! Glad i didnt upset y'day, felt bad after u logged off  

OI FO ya sweaty  how r u today hun?! U should get Cuprofen for the headache... they are really good n work quite quickly. Hope ur feeling better soon.  Feel sorry for ya with the hot flushes... thank god i havent had them this month  

 Hi Hope welcome to the Clomid room hun, sure u'll get all ur answer here x 

Bubs aint forgotten about u, ya dark horse   how r doing today?!

Hay PoDsY 

Hi 2 everyone ive missed! x


----------



## Fire Opal

afternoon TK hows you  

i'm no longer stinky today just had a shower. waiting for dh to come home at 1 to pamper me.

Welcome Hope, glad you have joined us, we're a crazy bunch and we try and stay chipper

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Hope,  I know what you mean about it being re-assuring.  Most of us don't get it on the NHS    I had to pay privately, but I thought it was money well spent (mind you, if I didn't ovulate, I'd have felt pretty miffed!)  If you do get tracked again, they can burst your follies for you by giving you a HCG jab, maybe you could ask for this next time? You have to have at least 1 follie that is 18mm and you ovulate 36-40 hours after you have the jab.

Hi TK, feeling any better today hun?

Hi FO, I'm with you today on the hot flushes....I must look a right state - bright red face and I feel like I need a shower   had one this morning already!

Hi Rees, Bubs, Minxy  

Jenny, fingers crossed for Monday...mind you, you wont be so happy to be on clomid when you get     and  

PoD


----------



## bubkin

hey TK, how you doing today?

you not on clomid this month? iam trying to not get excited about this 2ww but can't help myself lol


----------



## Topkat08

Ok FO we dont want to know about ur sex plans  im good thanks hun x 

When i was doing my chart this morning i noticed that i ovulated the same day as last month (cd14) but i havent taken clomid this month so i was wondering if that means that i dont need the clomid or does it have a roll over affect iykwim   x

Oh yeah soz Jen, good luck with ur appointment hun


----------



## bubkin

i think it stays in your system for 3 months TK, PoD will know more


----------



## Rees1978

Argh bless ya TK ..  Glad your OK...

Is anyone having curry tonight? think we will make one..yummy!!! 

Hey pod hows you honey?

Im bit sad  as no ov again but the 21 prog bloods were done day 20 as day21 on a saturday,wonder if I still could of ov late? HMmmmm


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks hun x

nope having a break from the clomid this month due to that pregnancy ''scare'' with af last month but i've got to admit it is nice not to have the hot flushes (still have mood swings tho  ) 

How was ya curry?! see u haven't been hospitalised  

hay Rees, no not having a curry tonight, havent decided yet   x


----------



## Fire Opal

tk ya chart is looking good,   thinking of giving clomid a break next month just so i feel more normal.

Rees soz to here ov level low, chin up hun 

Pod hot hot hot drives me mad 

I think a hot chilli is on the cards tonight yum yum 
fo


----------



## Rees1978

TK,Having curry tonight.......yummy yummy....!

DH taking out for dinner tomorrow...treat for me...may even have 1 glass of vino with my meal.

Any plans for the weekend then TK?

I was wondering if I still could of ov later this month due long cycles,what you reckon hun?


----------



## bubkin

FO that will certainly give you a hot flush lol 

as for curry, yep still very much alive but he wouldn't dish it up lol  he doesn't like heat lol


----------



## bubkin

rees have you not sorted your temp ticker yet??


----------



## sweetums

Afternoon all!

Hiya Hope - hope you're having a good nosey around!  There's a few newies (round 1/2) here.. I#'m on my 1st and hoping for good news    

We're having curry tomorrow - friends coming up... so DH was marinating his meat (ooo-eer!) last night... house stinks!

   Am gutted... spent ages this morning trying to get tickets for Killers, but site was jammed... and by the time it un-jammed, they'd all sold out   

Hope everyone else is good!  

Tums x


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm... trying not to concentrate to much on the chart as last month it was looking good n still disappointed me at the end so just trying to relax with it all n get my head in a better place ready for the clomid next month. Lets hope we see some BFP's in here really soon          

Rees in late ov is a possibility, can u change ur ticker to one of the other FF site so we can have a nosey at ur chart hun x (make sure u sure the bbCode)

Aftertoon Tums... might be a blessing about the Killers   (just kidding) what a bummer! Hope ur alright hun x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Have done my chart from the other FF site,can you see it now?


----------



## Topkat08

nope...

Ok heres what u gotta do.. 
go to the other FF site and at the top of ur chart u should see _''Tickers''_ once u clicked that, u should see _''Customize Your Charting Ticker''_ once u clicked that pick the ticker u want and click _''Next''_ till u see _''Done! Your Ticker URL is:''_ then copy the_* bbCode * _ and paste it where ur other one is on here  x


----------



## PoDdy

I can confirm that clomid stays in your system for at least 1 cycle.  When I was off of it in cycle 4 I got 3 follies   although I was not as moody and I'm sure I lost a little bit of weight, reassuring if anyone is thinking of taking time off.  Hoping the same will happen this time   and it will end in a BFP.

Every month I say to DH "this could be it, at the end of this cycle all this *horribleness will be gone"  I said it again this month, but I didn't really believe it.....   I think I'm chilling out about the whole thing - forgetting to take my temp and don't even know what day I'm on.

I'm 30 in November and I'm glad I didn't write one of those lists on "things to do before I'm 30" and put being pg on it!

PoD

*I know that's not a real word


----------



## Topkat08

aww PoDsY   i really hope it happens for u soon hun   maybe u just need a break from the charting n stuff (not the baby making coz i know u cant just stop thinking about it) 
Its not unheard of to fall pg while on a break from clomid, i feel the same as u but we've gotta stay strong hun n keep up the   as much as we can, even when it is soooooooooo hard n u feel like given up.. Please dont just think of what WE WILL get at the end of it all


----------



## PoDdy

Ahhh thanks for the   TK

I know it is as likely to happen this cycle as it was last cycle..... 

My DH has the date 11/11 as when something will happen.  He looks at the clock and it says 11:11, he looks at an e-mail I sent and it arrived at 11:11, he played his xbox for exactly 11min 11 sec - it just keeps happening, since February this year, so when I got to CD1 again, I calculated what CD the 11th Nov would be and it's about CD8 (next cycle) - NO chance of it happening then.....

....wonder what it all means  

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod,

I feel the same as you,just fed up and feel like giving up,I have just turned 30 and feel like it's just never going to happen to me and I'll never be a mum and hate the putting on weight with clomid.
Hoping to get my exercise bike at the weekend so I can do that once a week aswell as my aswell as aquatone hopefully loose a few a pounds  

But all of us together must try and stay


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Rees,
When is your next con appointment?  Surely they will move you on to treatment?
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm... strange PoDsY, just out of curiosity what can ur dh get done in a game in 11m 11s?!  
doing well if the 11m 11s rolls over to other departments  

Aww Rees   x


----------



## bubkin

i get 4 mins if i am lucky lol ;-)  as i always say to him, you have to preheat your oven before you put the turkey in lol


----------



## PoDdy

11m 11s would be a quickie


----------



## Topkat08

LOL Bubs so is that 4 mins to heat the oven or 4 mins for the turkey  

u are doing well PoDsY  

wont tell u how long we last.... u might get jealous  

   

P.S FO where ya hiding ''lady''?!


----------



## bubkin

lol, 4 mins for the turkey, oven takes 20 mins pre heating lol


----------



## bubkin

not he has to wait till i am ready, but all this bms, had made him like a dog on heat.... paw'in me all the time lol


----------



## Topkat08

LOL x amount of Christmases and birthdays rolled into one   getting spoilt me thinks


----------



## Topkat08

they'll remember this when we do have our babies n they arent getting none


----------



## PoDdy

LOL, I think they're trying to get it while they can, knowing the tap is on


----------



## bubkin

lol, as you can see from my chart, been at it none stop and we don't normally have it too much lol  have to say i am getting quite accustomed to it too lol like bloody rabbits lol


----------



## Fire Opal

I'm back my dam laptop froze on me, got to hot, 

we 're all talking about bms i see.

my dh is the same he thinks its fab and i to am getting back in the swing of thing, even though when we did it on ov day i was in a lot of pain, not very sexy with a pained look on my face  

right whats ya view on salad cream on baked beans on toast, I love it but my dh thinks i'm a sicko
your views please.

fo


----------



## bubkin

sicko!!  i hate creams sauces yuck, mayo is rotten as it salad cream lol


----------



## PoDdy

GROSSSSSS
I'm not much of a salad cream fan though...


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrr it just me then


----------



## Topkat08

Urgh! i like salad cream but im not sure about beans on toast with it...

How about cheese & marmalade?! Mmmmmmm   lol

x


----------



## Fire Opal

TK cheese & marmalade, yuk yuk yuk you are so wrong


----------



## PoDdy

Ladies, 
Isn't this the sort of conversation we should be having when we're UTD?  Cravings etc?


----------



## Topkat08

FO thats not as bad as salad cream with beans on toast  

  PoDsY x


----------



## Fire Opal

don't knock it til you tried it. tk

fo


----------



## Topkat08

ok u try the cheese n marmalade...

but u gotta toast just one side of the bread n the bit not toasted is where the cheese n marmalade goes... Mmmmmmm   LOL


----------



## Fire Opal

now you are   
sounds a bit OCD to me. well i will try tmw.

next time you have  b beans put some salad cream. deal 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

lol i do have OCD   but yes we have a deal! dont cheat tho!


----------



## bubkin

ewww, come on girls, you are making me heave :-(


----------



## Topkat08

LOL Bubs... dont knock it till u've tried it  

Ok on another note... DP wont be too pleased with me, ive managed to pull the sink apart   the top bit from the wasage pipe thingy at the bottom   cleaned up the flood but need him to fix it


----------



## bubkin

don't they just screw back on??  mmmm what can i have for dinner..... not cheese and marmalade, or slad cream and beans, before you both say it ;-) lol 

looking forward to holding my friends baby tomorrow   she said to me earlier if i fall this cycle then they will be in the the same year at school lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod,my next appointment is not until January  

Hiya Tk I will have anouther go with the chart later   thanks though hun.

Hey Bubs,no I still forgot to get therm out again!!!    I must remember tonight!?


----------



## bubkin

put it next to ur bed so its with in arms reach lol


----------



## Topkat08

Nope tried that Bubs!


----------



## PoDdy

Oh great...just been passed the card to wish the girl who's going on maternity leave good luck and then got a talking to by a  male collegue on how every one in this team gets UTD and that it will be me next    anouncing that another collegues wife is  UTD...they've only been married a couple of months....so jealous.

What can I write on this card??

PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm... why dont u start with ''Good Luck Hun...are u ready for the sh!tty nappies n sleepless nights?! '' LOL x


----------



## PoDdy

ohhh good one TK!

I actually went with "now the hard work begins"...the person before me wrote "enjoy the holiday" it was a bloke - cheeky beggar!


----------



## Topkat08

lol @ ''enjoy the holiday'' yeah and the labour  

u worded it how i meant to say it PoDsY


----------



## Fire Opal

I would have put "sleep well"


----------



## JW3

Oh no Poddy sounds terrible, there are definitley too many pregnant people around - where are the BFPs on this thread?

Rees - would you be able to get an earlier appt if you paid privately?  I just couldn't wait that long so would rather pay to see the consultant and jump the queue.  My DH says that this little bit of money spent now is not important he'd rather have the baby for life than a new car or sofa or something - he is so good to me.

Have a good weekend everyone,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

i have been speaking to Dakota on another thread, she had a clomid success story   lucky lady managed on her first shot at clomid   thats my bit of hope for the month lol.  is it 14dpo i am supposed to test?


----------



## bubkin

well ladies i am off home now i will pop back in the evening if i get a chance,  if not have a great weekend

Bubsxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya

I might call my con and see about an earlier apmt at hospital.I dont think theres no point in doing clomid this month as non of it has worked so far?


----------



## Topkat08

Hokey Dokey Bubs, have a gd weekend if we don't hear from ya hun x p.s the answer to ur question about testing, yes it is 14dpo but if u can its advised to hold out till u actually miss ur af x

Aww Rees just wanted to send u a  hun x I would ring n see about getting seen earlier, even if u have to go on a cancellation list x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi,
I spoke to my con about cutting out the NHS and skipping straight to private and he advised getting as much as you can out of the NHS and save your savings for treatment, as the costs all add up.  IVF is £5000 a pop apparently!

Rees, I would def. call the clinic, as sometimes the nurse can talk to the con on your behalf and get things moving.  Our one can increase clomid doses and get prescriptions signed and all sorts.  Also, I chatted to her nicely about my appointment being so far away and she arranged for it to be brought forward.  My advice is be super-nice.  

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Pod,

Thanks for that,I will call the cons on Monday and speak to the nurse. 

Have a great weekend everyone,may login in throughout the weekend if I have time.Im loging out now but at work until 6pm   Buts its friday thank the lord


----------



## sweetums

Good evening everyone... Busy day's chatting today!

Just on the BFP matter.... surely statistically one of us must soon?  What are the odds?  I heard 40% but I don't know whther that's chance of ovulating, or chance of BFP....  

   for us all!

Can i just ask everyone your approach to drinking too? - are you all avoid totally, or partially?  We've got friends coming tomorrow, and I'd like a couple of glasses (I wouldn't go crazy anyway).  I'm gonna test tomorrow.. I know.... too early, but if its BFP I won't even have 1...

Ta x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees, if we don't hear from u over the weekend, hope u have a good one! x

Tums, i noticed that u'll only be 9dpo tomorrow and that really is too early to test and it will probably be a bfn, they say u should wait _*atleast * _ 14dpo before testing. 
With regards to the drinking, i haven't really had a drink since starting tx back in Feb but i must admit that we did drink a bottle of vodka last weekend but i done 2 hpt's that were negative n im not on clomid this month either so thought  it! But in ur case i would try and avoid alcohol and treat ur body as if u were pg! If u do decide to have a drink (i know it's not advised) but stick with a small glass! x

Hmm... what are the odds of conceiving on clomid?! 1 in 4/5 or something like 1 in 20?! Either way we are Definitely due a BFP x


----------



## Dilee-99

There is research to suggest that alchohol has no effect within the first two weeks of pg. Personally I am not a big drinker but if I want to I am, May change as time goes on and of course would stop with a bfp but cant stop life while waiting!

I spend 40 hours a week working my butt off and am not ready to give up the odd luxury just yet. I guess desperation may take over at some point but not sure beating yourself up over everything is gonna help psychologically.

Dont know my results as not had time to ring in! oh well will just chill out over wkend spend time with dp and family and prepare for round 2 of clomid. Although I might crack on with bbt and buy some more books!

Hope everyone is ok and roll on those statistics xx


----------



## sweetums

Thanks TK... I actually think I ov 2 days before the line, given when I had ov pain, and then   was really dry.  I think my temps on holiday were up a bit which skewed it....  So I could be 11 dpo.

Dilly - I totally feel the same.  Esp when I did do a couple of months (with DH) totally tee-total... and still no joy - it just made me the most depressed I've ever been with a BFN, as I really thought it would make the difference.  I've heard that 1st 2 weeks comment too.  And, also like you, I suspect when I a few rounds in, I may feel different.  We're defo going tee-total in January, as its an easy month to do it, but until then, I don't want to get too up-tight.

I'll have a couple, and won't go crazy  .  Its just nice to know other people's opinions on the matter.

I'm surprised there's not more guidance - my cons has never mentioned alcohol, temping, timing of BMS or hardly anything to me.  I think its quite presumptious to think you'll know it all.

Thanks x


----------



## Dilee-99

Me too I have learned more the last couple of days here than in all our apps. Some great stuff and some damm right deppressing but I am one of those ppl who need to know every detail. I left my appoinment thinking it will be rosy and that IVF would be a quick fix but soon learning so not the case and need some serious patients and a strong head.

Have a good wk end I'm off to eat tea made by DP bless xx


----------



## Topkat08

Yes PoDsY i agree, i think u should get as much help from the NHS as u can at the mo b/c i've heard that if u fund ur own tx then that stops the NHS helping in the future (although i dont know how true that is)

I didnt know that about the alcohol ....  WooHoo might have another drink tonight then 

Tums i wasnt told anything about the charting etc but we were told that we should ^Hump^ atleast 2-3 times a week _every week _

Have a nice night Dilly!

Think there must be something going around our dp/dh coz my v dp is cooking dinner again tonight (bless him )


----------



## Dilee-99

dont quote me on alchohol but sure it was the N.I.C.E on news a while ago x


----------



## sweetums

Ok... I've just been doing a liitle reading around.. from what I see, I think the reason they say 1st 2 weeks is ok, is to do with when the featus establishes a blood supply from you.  Until c. 2 weeks, it is just cells dividing, and the blood supply is not yet established.

So, I guess we're not all gonna go out boozing, but at least we don't have to worry ourselves senseless if we ave a couple


----------



## PoDdy

Hello,
Wading into the alcohol debate, I get the impression that the 'cut back drinking' that you hear about is for peeps who drink more than the recommended, frequently, or those that binge.  I'm not a big drinker anyway, but if I fancy a drink, I'll have one.  We can't put our lives on hold for the BFN!  I had a couple of glasses of wine with a meal last night, we had friends over.
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99

well girls I'm hot hot hot

ov v's prolonged flushing   

make the most of the wkend I say!!

Had a long chat with best buddy tonight and feeling more positive.

been an angel on strwberrys, cauliflower, carrots, tomatoes, sweet potatoes, friut all day long!!

weird pains but thats not new seem to get lots of wierd aches and pains localised to ovaries area?

enjoy your wine girls!


----------



## PoDdy

hey Dilly,
that's wind rom all the fruit  
PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya ladies

I know ya all offline but just wanted to add that I have only just got up
totally unheard off, hunger normally drives me out of bed, well dh went out at 8 and then i woke up at 12.30   can't believe it,  add more sleep in the last 3 days than in the last month 

I've also noticed that i have really hot flushes after i have eaten, 
little needle type pains in my tummy.
once again clomid isgiving me pg signs, hate hate hate

Well enjoy the sunshine and caught up with ya all later

FO


----------



## Topkat08

fellow nutter's, how is everyone today?!

hay Dilly, i think those hot flushes are thanks 2 the good old clomid hun  

*tuts* FO FO... waking up 12.30  ! u must of needed it hun   enjoy the sunshine?! its horrible here  

Bummer about clomid and the pg symptoms... seem to like playing games with us   

Ur chart is looking nice n steady again... really   this is our month hun  

Take Care Everyone 
TK x


----------



## bubkin

hi girlies,
                thought i would peer on and see what has happened since friday 
FO you bad girl!  at least you got some sleep ..... i was awake, 1.30, 3.30, 5.30 and finally had enough and got out at 6.50  
had a weird dream about beetles in my bed lol 

hows things TK? 

i was wondering if one of you would have a looky at my temp chart and see why you think the cross hairs have said i ov'd on CD 19?  i thought it was CD17...... hmmmm couldn't see much in the bible on it

off out for a chinese now ladies

i'll be on tomorrow inbetween cooking the roast 

Bubs xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Bub I,m no expert and I dont have a chart yet   but I think you ov'd day 19 too. I read it that your opk showed LH surge on cd17 then actual ovulation took place between you doing your temp on cd18 and cd19 therefore cd19,20,21,22 bms!! So I hope your keeping busy.

I brought a thermometer today so will get charting, Dying to know my day 28 results just to see if I ov'd so will be on the case monday....if not roll on weds for provera and then round 2!! 

Got more vits to day so got to talk dp into taking them all, He is anti pills!! Unless its me taking them of course!

Got my little neice overnight which is goos nice and sad all rolled into one so off to enjoy her!!

yum yum curry too no fruit today  

Have a nice eve girls and hope you feeling better fo
dilly x


----------



## PoDdy

Hello Dilly, Bubs,
The reason it drew your coverline on CD19 is because it looks for your temp to increase to the highest over the previous 6 days i.e count back 6 days from CD20 and you will see CD20 is higher than the last 6 days.  You ov the day before your thermal shift, so it puts the vertical line the day before (CD19) However, this is a computer calculation and is entirely dependent on accurate temps.

Like Dilly says, the LH surge detected on the pee sticks occurs 24-48 hrs before ov. 

Did you get any EWCM?  

Personally, when this happens on my chart, I hedge my bets...it wont be 100% clear until you get a BFP or AF....

everything except my legs are crossed for you
PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

evening gals

Hi ya PoD hows you?

everyone must be out on the town, we are being sad and sitting snuggled up watching X Factor  

been really sleepy all day, was on the sofa til 2  

just got up from sofa and have sharp cramp like pain in my right ov 
Also the itching has come back, neck, face, hair, arms Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

FO


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi all    ..Just popping on to introduce myself as I am going to be helping Shelley Mod the clomid threads. 

I have completed 11 cycles of clomid over two years ..finished end of last year currently awaiting my clinic app 22nd of this month to find out where I go next on the treatment rollercoaster    

I am here to give you as much support as I can..although it didn't work for me it has worked for lots of my fellow ex clomid Nutter friends on here so I know that it CAN and DOES work for many so here to give you as much support and         and   when you need them and advice that I can  

Cat x


P.S It will take me a while to get to know you all .. so excuse no personals to begin with


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

yes i'm a sado up early can't sleep, left dh in bed, sat watching tv 

hi ya Cat, good to have you on board, soz clomid didn't work for you  , its a pig of a drug.

fo


----------



## bubkin

Good Morning Cat, i look forward to your help and advice along this rollercoaster 

Hey PoD, Dill

thanks for your help  temp has gone up again today, i don't know if i should discard yesterdays temp as i didn't get more than 3 hours sleep :-( 

me and DP went and had a cuddle with our friends 5 week old baby last night   but she is already talking about having another one! 

hope all is good for your weekends ;-)

hey FO, i am the same DP is still up there, he's terrible to get up lol


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning B

dh the same if i don't wake him up he would sleep all am.

Ya temp is looking good we're at the same temp, its so hard as i was so sure last month with the signs that i was pg, now i don't know what to thinik.

Having tummy twinges and feel sicky, itchy, hot flushes Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

What ya doing today? 

fo


----------



## bubkin

cool a few of us are testing the same time this month  
well at the moment i have sore nipples which is unusual but that could be because due to the fact i don't normal have the hormone, 
been suffering with heartburn and feel nauseous in the morning :-(


DP has surfaced, lol singing along to thomas the tank..... did i tell you i had a kid already lol

Bubsxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrrrrrrr you got to love them, mine started friday am with  "Heads shoulders knees and toes"  
had it stuck in my head for hours.

well i'm starting house work but will check pc on and off to see how everyone is.

I keep proding my nips to see it they hurt but they don;t, just v firm, when i bend over i feel a pulling feeling in my tummy 

mega foggy here, oh tell ya man that we live in the village that the man who write thomas the tank lived, we had a life size thomas in the village a few months ago, i had a pic i'll try and find he he

FO


----------



## PoDdy

Morning All,
Sorry FO, I must have logged off as you logged on last night  

Hi Cat 
I'm PoDdy, as you can see from my signature, I'm an imposter! Not on clomid for the next few months, but the girls are letting me hang around.

poD


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Girlies,

 Hi Cat, welcome aboard hun. Look forward 2 getting 2 know u a lil better  Sorry to hear that the Clomid didn't work for u and good luck for ur appointment  

Hay FO how r u doing hun?! You didn't tell us ur dh had kids?! 

Hiya Bubs how u doing today hun?! i read somewhere that some people get sore nipples either around the time of ovulation or after. aww bless ya dp, Thomas the tank fan ay lol

Have u been told that u wont get much help from the nhs?! the reason i ask is b/c mine has kids n we've been told that if we needed assisted conception we wouldn't be eligible  

PoDsY  how u doing chick?  

Luv Nikki x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hey TK how ya diddling

dh has no kids just acts like one  

oh yuk i just went to the loo as felt a bit queer  and started to retch   didn't sick up my toast but retched 3 times, me no like being sick and have mild af pains, I know its to early for morning sickness.

 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

oh ok  

aww bless ya, clomid really does play games with our hearts   but lets hope that we get the result we want at the end of this month!!! It's been ages since we had a BFP in here so surely we're over due   x


----------



## Fire Opal

I know, someone has got to get a BFP soon, 

ya temp is looking good and ya not on clomid  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

yeah but im trying not to build my hopes up...again lol

I got a pm y'day from someone that told me that she was ttc naturally after clomid n conceived 6 weeks later... its nice to hear stuff like that coz it puts a bit of faith back in when not on crazy pill! 

gonna have a peek at ur chart! x    for us all!


----------



## Topkat08

ur charts looking good, lets hope it keeps rising!  

are u taking Folic Acid aswell?!  
I've been taking them for about 3 years


----------



## Fire Opal

Yes me to, did start taking pregnacare stuff about 4 months ago, 

god got really bad sharp like ov pain and must have gone to the loo about 6 times since 1 this am.

got stuff to do but don't feel like it. 

off to the loo again  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

lol aww bless ya, why dont u just chill then?! Its Sunday  

Its quite in here today... where is everyone?!


----------



## Fire Opal

I know but been off work the past 3 days and done diddly skwot, not like me at all.

dh is in the loft putting down insulation so feel bad i'm not doing much.

might have some more toast,

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Sounds like a good idea, love the smell of toast


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Still busy revising for the exam I have on Tuesday so not much time to post but thought would give you little update.

Well I can't really believe that I am now on CD29 when the longest cycle I've had this year so far has only been 22 days - of course I have done a HPT and I'm afraid to say it was a BFN  .  I did get a tiny bit excited that maybe it had all happened naturally after all with such a big change in my cycle but no.  However we didn't have that much BMS as was taking a month out so not a great surprise.  Saw the earlier post about 40% results on clomid surely this means we should get a rush of BFPs on here at some point.

Anyhow I'm hopefully going to go to the hospital for another scan when it gets to CD1, so hopefully that will be this week and can see what the next steps are, maybe I'll be ok to start the clomid now  .  If not I hope that at least I can get my next lap booked in and something is happening.

Good luck for everyone else this month, will post more after my exam   

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Girlies,
I was thinking the other day that these folic acid producers are raking it in   !  I've actually stopped taking it for now....but I am getting it in my diet anyway - Shreddies in the morning, spinach and other veg, so I don't feel that guilty.  I tried taking Pregnacare, but I found it made my digestive system subborn, if you know what I mean...I think it's the iron.  

I swapped to sanatogen pro-natal and cut the tablet in half because it clearly states on the label 'taking more than the RDA can be harmful' and when I looked at the RDA levels, the tablets gave up to 250% the RDA!!!!! 

Been out in the garden today - I think I'm sun burnt, it is gorgeous here.  Hope you're all having a nice day.

PoD


----------



## TracyK

Hi ladies
Been lurking lately - every female I know seems to be bl**dy pregnant, seriously debating just having male friends?!
Good news is finally (fter 10 months) reached my target weight the fertility clinic set me to get my BMI to 30 - I have the evidence as weighed myself at boots and it's a printed receipt  
Got the nurse at 9am, on day 76 so think she won't give me the clomid unless they scan to see what the lining is like, or they make me have a bleed first
Soooo nervous - excited in that something may finally happen!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tracey K  It can feel like that sometimes can't it .. but you have to remember that lots of women may well have been in the same position as us ..so in some ways we have to be pleased for them as we wouldn't wish infertility pain on anyone ..but just want it to be us too      I am sure it will be your turn soon hun  Well Done on reaching your target weight that is FAB  (I used to get the Boots printouts too as evidence  ) they will often give you Provera (progesterone) to start your AF for you hun.. so soon you will be good to go 

Pod  I know what its like when you get to know people the Nutters group and the ex clomid chicks threads were set up from here as we all knew each other so well and didn't want to stop nattering  .. the Nutters group on the inbetween board and the ex Clomid Chicks Board are also good places to go for you hun as all the girls on there have been on Clomid but are either inbetween treatment or about to move onto other treatments or have had successful treatment and now have little bubs  fingers crossed for your next treatment ..           we are all a friendly bunch  as for the weather its been beautiful here too today..I have been out mowing the lawn and tidying the garden and then just sat in the sun with a huge jug of water and it was gorgeous (the sun not the water   my two cats have been lapping it up too they are real sun worshippers )

Jenny  Good Luck with the exam on Tuesday     ..what are you studying for ? Hope you get to start Clomid soon     it must have been frustrating for you having to wait when you just can't wait to get started 

TopKat  Love your cat ..its gorgeous ..how many do you have? Em on the Nutters thread conceived after stopping clomid, it apparently can stay in your system for up to 3 months .. so there is hope even after you have stopped Clomid what is the reason you have stopped Clomid hun is it a break or have you stopped completely?

Fire Opal  The main thing I learnt on Clomid is that it does play silly buggars with your head  and thats what I found drove me crazy ..as so many cycles I was convinced I was pregnant as I would get sore nipples when I hadn't had them before .. and would feel queasy etc.. I think our minds are very powerful things and sometimes as cruel as it is because we want something so much our brains can start to cause symptoms that are not really anything to do with being pregnant ..so try not to drive yourself crazy hunny I know it is really hard .. as I kept telling myself not to but did it anyway  and as for testing early has Shelley not introduced you to the pee stick police  

[fly]    [/fly] we send them after anybody who tests too early  there are lots of girls who have tested a day early or even the day they think they are due AF and get a BFN which has devastated them and yet a day later they get a BFP so don't put yourself through the heartache of testing early 

Bubkin  Glad you have met Dakota she was on clomid at the same time as me and it was great to get success stories like hers      how do you get on with the metformin ? I am still on metformin and have taken it for years now as it sorts a lot of the other pcos side effects out ..such as insulin resistance. Great news that Clomid seems to be making you ovulate    for a speedy BFP

Rees1978  Sorry that the Clomid hasn't been helping you yet hunny, how long are your cycles ..the blood tests showing ovulation only work if you ovulate around day 14 which a lot of people don't .. I didn't used to ovulate until about day 21 as I had long cycles between 35-37 days  I wouldn't give up on the clomid hunny as it can have a cumulative effect so you might need a few cycles at the higher dose before it kicks your ovaries into gear .. and metformin probably does too, have you been being scanned ? I know I was being scanned far too early for months and then I insisted that they scan me later and that was showing that I was producing a follicle a lot later than they thought..sometimes we have to be quite assertive with these Drs  I hope you get some answers in January hun 

Tums  Good Luck with Clomid hun       and it made me laugh you talking about your hubby marinating his meat   ooh err missus sorry you didn't get your tickets it is frustrating when websites freeze isn't it 

Not sure how many of you are aware but there is a Belly Board that you can access (with permission as it is a a private board) that is a weight loss board and has different threads for all different diets and is a great support for when you are trying to lose weight ..if anyone wants access to this just shout and I will get you access, you can give your weekly weigh in amounts and you have a board with everyones losses on .. its good sometimes if you just need that bit more incentive to lose weight and you can share tips with others in the same position 

Shelley 

Hugs to anyone I have missed  ..it will take me a while to get to know you all 

Cat x


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls

sorry no catch ups at the moment.
I had IUI last month and my period started friday   So a bit upset at the moment.
I just feel so numb and depressed and keep crying. God, this ttc lark is so bloody depressing.

Having a month off this month as i can't cope with IUI every cycle. Going for 2nd IUi in November (with clomid)
Love to all X


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Abbybella   so sorry the nasty   arrived hun   take some time out this month have a good cry when you need to then hunny and pamper yourself and recharge the old batteries   you never know the next one may be the one       remember we are here if you need to have a good old rant hun  

Cat x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Abby,
So sorry to hear that   arrived   give yourself some time to cry and then move on to thinking positive about the next cycle.
PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

Abs   soz to here af has arrived  

Cat cheers for ya words, I do feel like i'm going mad some times, tell my self i'm not going to read to much into things but just can't help my self.   

Hellooooooooooooo to you all

fo


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Abbybella ~ Sorry to hear that AF got you    

I see Cat has introduced herself, she is a very 'special' person    
(she knows i am only joking  )

OMG I can see from tickers that you all seem to be testing around the same time   
No 'over reading' signs please, or testing early   (we do have a few repeat offenders here Cat   ) else I will come and   you  


 

PS Harm ~ You have gone quiet hun   I hope you are OK. Have you ventured onto any of the threads on FF to chat to the girls with angels


----------



## Dilee-99

grrrrrrr I just spent ages writting and it has not gone on.......or not onto this thread anyway lol!!


----------



## NuttyJo

yo dudettes!

just another gate crasher from the nutters thread comming back to my old stomping ground!   

just wanted to wish you all well on the crazy clomid journey   i often 'peak' in here to see how everyones doing so thought i would say hi this time  

p.s... dont do a cat and pee on yourself when you test!  

jo x


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya shell

I know, we're all going to be going mad at the same time  

i'm going to hold out for the 22nd,   last month i used 5 pg tests  

not this month, i'm going to be good and not buy any or try not to.  

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

here we go again.

Right sorry for the lack of personals but sooo many ppl here now I cant even get my head around my own cycle let alone everyones name.

I am starting to think that I have an easy ride so far specially when you fo are getting so many side effects/confusion/symptoms. I hope you are feeling better and you are doing so well coping with it all, I hope I do not end up in a simular boat when the big 100 mg starts.... I guess I am probably speaking too soon after just one cycle.

Bubs I have a really positive feeling abt you I think everything is in your favour this month and I really hope you that things continue to look up, You are doing so good keeping on top of your charts and stuff.

TK I cant even remember what you last said grrr I need to be able to read and write together. You have a lovely positive personality which seems to pick everyone up so thanks for all your comments.

PoDy you have the most amazing patients to share your knowledge and I learn something everytime I read your comments. I have my thermometer and will follow the rules however I have no charts and have not even tried to figure out the tickers and charts on here so jotting on paper it will be for now!!

Cat Its great have another information filled brain around and its great that you want to join us..... I'm new but still say us!!!

Abbybella nice to meet you sorry you having it particularly tough will spk with you sometime x.

Everyone else hi and hope you are well....welcome Tracey too.

I have been at my dp's parents for dinner today with the huge Italian family which is nice but becoming more and more awkward as they do not even know that we want children let alone what we are going through....may have to go through. Dp just does not want to tell them at the mo which I respect but its hard. Fortunately my family all know and don't overdo it on the questions but are there if I need them. I also have the best friend in the world who I can turn to although she has 3 kids!

Have been off work for last week for one thing and another so first day back tom since last app, the girls know bits and are good but I don't really get on well with any individual and am worried that I will end up blurting it all out at the most inappropriate time. Sounds ridiculous but work is just not where I want to be at the moment but hey ho life has to go on. On the plus side I work at the hospital so will hopefully be able to chase my 28 day bloods up tom.

Major confusion now as if my day 28's show that I have ov'd I will know thgat this was since day 21 but my period naturally could have been anything from 28 to 52 days so when the hell do I test! Cons reccomends I start provera on day 35 to get AF so I guess just test before...

definitely feel some AF symptoms today so will just have to see. Got DP on some vits so thats good too I think....vit c and zinc for now.

OK I'm rambling so will go and if t don't go on I am not gonna let it beat me lol copy save save save!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo   they don't know my nickname is inconticat don't tell them    

Shelley   Cheers hunny theres a vote of confidence for you saying I am special   you know I only wear the white coat with the long arms every full moon  

Dilly99   thanks for the welcome hunny don't believe a word of what these folk tell you about me I am completely sane  
good luck going back to work ..I didn't tell anyone initially when I was on clomid but then had a few wks where I was really emotional, had really bad hot flushes/mood swings and in the end I told my boss and the people I worked with closely and it was like a weight off my shoulders and if I had a tearful day then they gave me some slack and I could just say ignore me its one of those days    I did have some days one in particular where I had travelled into work by bus and on the way there two women had been saying rather loudly how they had both had abortions as they had found out they were expecting the 'wrong sex' baby for what they wanted, they had a baby in a buggy and it stank and she shouted at the baby and then went onto swear at the slightly older child saying they would not f*** well go to McDonalds for breakfast if he didn't shut up and it just made me feel so incredibly sad that I had just had yet another failed cycle and yet here these women were who didn't deserve the children they had as they treated them so badly and they just disposed of babies because they weren't the right sex..I cried all the way there .. composed myself going into work but then the post lady said was I ok as it was prob clear I had been crying and it just started me off and I just couldn't stop this overwhelming feeling of grief that I would never be a Mum .. because my work colleagues knew what I was going through I didn't have to explain anything they just sent me home and I cried all day... what I am trying to say but not managing very well is that sometimes it can help and it makes people just give you a bit of slack when you have the tough days  

With regard to symptoms most people who have got BFP's on here have been convinced they are getting AF so there is no telling ..so Shelley and I will be patrolling the pee stick police  

Fire Opal   You are allowed to test hunny .. just NOT early          

Harm   Come back  

               to all of you

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

inconticat   I forgot about that... and funnily enough it will be a full moon soon, that explains sooooooo much   


Dilly


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Is it   ok say no more  

Cat x


----------



## Dilee-99

THANKS CAT

NIGHT ALL X


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good night all your clomid chicks   sweet dreams and         

Cat x


----------



## bubkin

Good morning ladies 

i have just been for my blood test, needless to say i am not a bleeder, she only managed 1 and 1/3 tubes lol

really confused by my temp lol, its dropped again today, its up and down all over the place lol 

Hey Dill, thanks for you comment, i don't hold a great deal of hope, but i would rather be a tad negative so if it doesn't work it won't hurt too much. 

wheres FO and TK this morning?  PoD are you quickly minimising at work so you don't get seen?

well i had a quick sharp pain yesterday morning, that made me shout... ooo lol DP jumped out his skin lol
still got the sore nips,


----------



## Rees1978

Hello Woodlovetobeacat,

Thankss for you response.

My cysles are anything between 30 and 60 days? and so far taken 4 rounds of clomid,3 at 50mg,1 at 100mg and supposed to go for the 150mg this time around with the Metformin..? I have no idea if I ovulate   I am starting to get fed up like I am waisting my time with the meds really?x


----------



## bubkin

hey Cat, just read your comments, i am not on metformin any more it didn't do anything for me


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning B

hows things,

ya temp drop could be implantation   i think it drops and then goes back up.

I'm okish today, feeling sick and down, opened shop today, here tll 2.
Have decided to cut my hours down to mon to fri 1 til 5.30, gives me the mornings to get my self together.

Had a couple of low days and not sure how i'm feeling,  
TK hope ya feeling ok and coping with new meds

fo


----------



## bubkin

not too shabby, feelin a bit tired today but hey could be because the evil lady stole my blood lol  
i hope the dip is something positive, i got all my fingers crossed, we'll see what temp is tomorrow 

its a good idea you are gonna cut your hours will mean less stress for you, wish i could, i have scatter brain at the moment and keep forgetting things lol 

your signs look positive FO, try to stay happy i know its hard but it affects your hormones and might not help 
my body plays with me like that if i am unhappy or stressed i don't get af, lol can't win 

Did you do anything nice on your weekend?  

Bubs xx


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers hun

slept most of saturday,
did a bit of house sorting sunday, we went for a nice dog walk in the sun shine.

pigged out on chilli meat balls in a tom sauce and spag, wanted to do some thing else with some mince, was v yummy, me and dh made the balls together which was nice.

god i sound so boring, just seem to want to do housey things at the mo,  

what about you ?
fo


----------



## bubkin

went to a friends and out for dinner saturday night. sunday was our home day, me and DP did the house top to bottom,and i cooked a roast, then we hung our new curtains and voile,  just gotta keep kitty's off them.

for where i am sitting i can hear some one has brought a baby into work, i can here gurggling and stuff. :-( 

i am so hungry at the moment, but it is lunch at 12.30!! thankfully! supernoodles woo hoo 

funny enough i let kittys out in the garden yesterday, they love the sunshine, i got all nervous as its the first time they have been out lol


----------



## TracyK

evil fertility nurse worked out my bmi and said it's 31.1 today.  She said well done on what i'd lost, but got to shift another 1.5k. What diff will 3lbs make?!Got another appointment in a month but feel all   now

Abby - sorry the  came hun  remember what I said in my pm - my friend caught naturally the month after so hang in there  

    to you all, going to hide under the duvet for  bit x


----------



## JW3

Oh TracyK sorry that your appt didn't go well  , I've not been able to start clomid either because of ovarian cysts and I know its really frustrating.  Good luck with the weight loss this month  , keep in mind that clomid is supposed to work better if your BMI is further under 30, so if you do well this month, next month it could be you with the BFP - we really need more on this board.  

Well girls I'm also getting hacked off, as I've mentioned before all year my cycle has been less than 3 weeks and now I'm on cd30 and just waiting for AF so I can maybe get clomid this month, lets hope and pray this month it all works  .  How frustrating first time its been this long all year and now could do with starting so I can get back to the clinic.

Hi Bubkin, TK, FO

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

Good Afternoon ladies, hope ur all alright?!

OK where do i start?! Here we go...

Jenny ~ Good luck with ur exam on Tues hun.

Tracey ~ Well done on the weight loss hun   Lets hope u can start the clomid soon  

PoDsY ~  where have u been hiding?! 

Cat ~ Nice 2 have u on board hun   Yep just got the one lil puddy cat, trying to talk dp into getting another one to keep Bandit company but he's not having any of it  .....Yet   Poor lil mites gonna need company on Thurs when he gets back from the vets after the chop  
No i haven't stopped clomid for good, just having a break this month of my cons advice due to a pregnancy ''scare'' i had this month.. but im not   so getting my head straight ready for the next lot if i haven't been lucky enough  
Sorry clomid didn't work for u hun   are u in between tx atm?! (p.s love the name...''inconticat'' )

Abby ~ So sorry 2 hear that af showed herself hun. Give yaself some time 2 cry hun n where all hear if u want to let of some steam  

Jo ~ noticed ur testing in a weeks time... Good luck hun  

 Hello me old chum FO, glad u've cut down ur hours hun, hopefully it will take some stress away from ya! We always say that we wont read to much into things but always do lol just cant help ourselves  
With regards 2 the new tablets, all they seem to be doing is leaving a horrible taste in my mouth n making me constantly thirsty   no real effect on the reason i was given them tho   looks like we got another pair of us in here with Shelley & Cat  

Dilly ~ Hope ur alright hun! Thanks for ur msg of kind words   hope u get that bfp instead of needing to bring on af  

Shelley ~ Hope ur alright hun  

Bubs ~ the drop could mean good news, a sign of implantation i think    u should be happy that u didn't have a  taking ur blood lol x 

Rees ~ Im sorry ur feeling low babe   take time out for get ur head straight hun! I really hope that things get better for u have its not too long before u get ur bfp  

Have i missed anyone?! sorry if i have  

well the only news from me is that my time has gone up again so   its a good thing! 

Anyway better stop righting before i take up the whole page  

Luv Nikki x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello TK  

is the taste like a metal taste, i had that to, does go after 2 weeks, hang in there.
just eat mints

I'm a bit   today haven't been sleeping v well the past few days, after my mega lay in sat.
I'm really snappy at the mo, lay in bed getting really mad inside as dh was breathing loudy Grrrrrrrrrrr  

have tired leg ache at the mo and keep realising that i'm gritting my teeth  

looking forward to tmw as having my hair cut, might go shorter as have really greasy hair at the mo and it makes my forehead itch. 

soz for being gruppy  don't know what i'm feeling at the mo.


----------



## Topkat08

Im on the chewing gum, getting through 2 packets a day  

Im sorry ur feeling low hun   r u taking anything similar to me to help u try n stay up there?!
Its horrible when u feel like that n the slightest thing winds u up, especially if it's something that cant be helped like the snoring or heavy breathing etc but something that we cant help hun unfortunately  

hope u do feel better tomorrow after u had ur hair cut, u'll have to take a pic n keep us updated on ya new look   x


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers hun

yes thank god, have been on them for about 4 months, if i wasn't i would have been a big lump of useless jelly by now. dh even said he would go in the spare room for a few days if i can't sleep, love him 

Got mad at the tv this am as bi**ch lady news reader is up the duff, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr they always seem to be popping them out, as do weather girls. 

Bub where you at 

fo


----------



## bubkin

hey Fo, had to go have my super noodles,  got roped in to cutting a friends onions and peppers for their fajitas lol.

i have found my hair gets greasy very very quickly since i have been takin the clomid... damn stuff lol

Hey TK, you have a good weekend? 

hope it is implantation but i don't want to get my hopes up. we'll see what tomorrows temp brings   i test on pay day so at least if its bad i can got retail therapy 

Bubs xx


----------



## bubkin

Fo your chart is looking very good this month  fingers crossed


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless him x 

yep ive noticed that as well with the news readers. Did u hear about that Natasha *Kaplinsky* on C5... she signed a £3 million contact (for 3 years.. yes a mil a yr!!!) n then announced she was pg  

Its alright for some! x

Hay Bubs, the weekend was alright thanks hun even tho the weather wasnt that nice   not be feeling that good with the d n that but have told dp that i think its time we got a new kitchen n that i want the hall way re decorated n he's agreed so depending on how i feel tomorrow, gonna go shopping for the new stuff   bless him


----------



## Fire Opal

B Chart is looking good but its doing the same as last month to the day, so not getting my hopes up 

tk funny you say that but i found nice wall paper on sunday and am wanting to focus on the house, 
DH calls my D tab,my smarting as their clever making me feel better. Rrrrrrrrrrr

closing up now, just want to be at home, starting new hours tmw, 

Back later from the sofa

Thanks so much to you all for keeping me from the men with white coats  

FO


----------



## bubkin

i am suffering with horrible hot flushes today to the extent where i am actually sweating .... yuck! 
i can't wait to decorate our living room as we have had the damp men in and i have a bare plaster wall, which looks horrid, but i can paint it in 4 weeks but i can't hang paper for 6 months! lol

good job we are just renting lol


----------



## PoDdy

Hi All,
I'm skulking around reading, but I have to minimise when anyone goes to the printer    this could take ages to write!

Hi Bubs,
Know how you feel - Last Friday I was a major hottie! Got home and got straight in a nice hot bubble bath.  I had showered that morning, but felt like I had a layer of sweat all over  

Ok, when was the last time that being pg was an illness  The girl I'm supposed to be taking over from is swinging the lead and claims to be too tired to come into work!  Her last day is tomorrow and she hasn't been in since the Friday before last!!!!    this means that I'm completely up the creek without a paddle and she has let a lot of team members down.  It's not helped by the fact that she made some comments to various people before she went about not being available last week (despite there being nothing in her diary).  This explains why she wanted to hand over to me 2 weeks before her finish date!

I would have full sympathy, but she isn't due for another month! If this was me and I genuinely was 'too tired' then I would at least make sure people could call me with any problems and carry out my meetings by phone/web (we have great facilities for doing this).  She is notoriously lazy.....It's not like she is the first person ever to get pg grrrrrrrrrrrr...Ok, rant over, sorry.

We finished decorating this year (been in the house 5 years LOL) and boy am I glad - I never want to see a paint pot or wallpaper brush ever again! 5 years of tools strewn all around the house, bare floors, builders, plumbers, plasterers, electricians is over and I look around and think how great it looks and settle down on the sofa knowing that I don't need to rub back the woodwork or fill holes with polyfiller!  Mind you, it was a very good distraction from babymaking.  

Oh, some positive news WARNING TMI COMING UP!  I think I got a little bit of EWCM this morning! Yippeee, since the clomid dried me right out, I thought it would take longer to come back.  Also, I have been soooooo randy all weekend, so hopefully this all points to early ov, as I'm CD13 today and normally don't ov until CD18ish.  Also, since I have been sleeping right through the night, my temps have been lower, so I'm hoping that the thermal shift will be really obvious.

Tums bums & thighs tonight and then a workout in the bedroom, no doubt  

poD


----------



## bubkin

PoD you are sounding so much more happier in yourself 

along the lines of TMI i have alot of lotiony cm,  does that seem right for where i am in my cycle?

looking forward to going home just have no energy today :-( cooking lamb stew for dinner with dumplins and mash mmmm lol 

bubsxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
Like I said to FO earlier in the thread, the lotiony or creamy CM after ov is a mystery and could be so many things.  On the plus side it could be when the eggy implants and starts to demand progesterone production and the corpus luteum breaks down as is lost as CM on the negative side, it could be the corpus luteum breaking down and will trigger AF...or it could be an infection.....

I wouldn't read anything into it either way, just record it as an observation ready for next cycle to compare.

Yeah, feeling a lot better with the whole job issue out of the way.
poD


----------



## bubkin

thank PoD, dunno what to thin at the moment temp is all over the shop lol dropped today so i am hoping that it goes up tomorrow


----------



## harmony802005

Hi ya lovely ladies sorry i havent been on for awhile just not feeling to good still,i just thought i would post as a few of ya have been asking after me,just still finding it hard to cope at the mo each day is getting harder and someone i really dont like is exspecting a baby around the sametime that i would of just wish i didnt feel angery as i am not an angery person  at all i got from being mad to breaking down crying just cant seem to move on as such i have done like a little garden for angel but that hasnt helped at all,im going to be having a tattoo at some point but it will never take away the emptyness i feel inside after losing 4 babies :-(,how is everyone else?sorry to be so so down ladies xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

bubkin said:


> PoD you are sounding so much more happier in yourself
> 
> along the lines of TMI i have alot of lotiony cm, does that seem right for where i am in my cycle?
> 
> looking forward to going home just have no energy today :-( cooking lamb stew for dinner with dumplins and mash mmmm lol
> 
> bubsxx





PoDdy said:


> Hi Bubs,
> Like I said to FO earlier in the thread, the lotiony or creamy CM after ov is a mystery and could be so many things. On the plus side it could be when the eggy implants and starts to demand progesterone production and the corpus luteum breaks down as is lost as CM on the negative side, it could be the corpus luteum breaking down and will trigger AF...or it could be an infection.....
> a lot better with the whole job issue out of the way.
> poD


Hi

I replied earlier in thread with more info (quote below).

Before ovulation your oestrogen levels are higher and your cm will be more lotiony/watery and become thinner, clearer and stretchy (ewcm) as ovulation approaches. Following ovulation, progesterone is higher so your cm becomes thicker, creamier, stickier. The corpus luteum is the area of the follicle where egg ruptures and releases progesterone. Progesterone is what prepares womb lining for possible implantation and if fertilisation and implantation happen then it will continue to produce progesterone and support early pregnancy until the placenta fully takes over. If no fertilisation or implantation then the corpus luteum breaks down, womb lining nolonger supported so sheds and AF arrives............progesterone peaks at 7dpo but if fertilisation/implantation occurs then progesterone levels will remain elevated.

If you're 5dpo then it sounds about right for that time of cycle. Implantation happens around 5-12dpo.

Good luck
Natasha



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Fire Opal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ya Pod and Rees
> 
> Pod can you answer my Q about cm, is lots of white creamy stuff ok for 7 days past pv ?
> 
> Rees I have had realy out there dreams had eally good one last night but now can't remember it, bum
> 
> fo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoDdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi FO,
> I looked up about creamy CM a while ago and I think it is related to prostrogen...or when the corpus luteum breaks downs due to the eggy implanting, that can give creamy CM or when the corpus luteum breaks down because AF is due or you get creamy/lotiony CM before EWCM before ov!
> 
> Basically, it could be anything - LOL!
> 
> PoD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your CM changes throughout your cycle, determined by the varying levels of hormones...higher oestrogen before ovulation and higher progesterone following ovulation.
> 
> At beginning of cycle your cm will be more watery/lotiony and gets progressively thinner, clearer and more stretchy as ovulation approaches....this is the most "fertile cm" as it protects and nourishes the sperm on it's journey (the vaginal secretions can be more acidic and sperm is alkaline so needs protecting !).
> 
> After you ovulate, the area of the follicle where egg ruptures is the corpus luteum and it is this that releases progesterone. Your cm will become thicker, creamier and sticker due to progesterone....it acts as a barrier to any more sperm and if you were to become pg then this thicker cm would go towards becoming the cervical plug.
> 
> http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm
> 
> Hope that helps a bit
> 
> Good luck & take care
> Natasha
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]
Click to expand...


----------



## Topkat08

Hay PoDsY, i back what Bubs said... u do seem a bit more chirpy   bummer about that girl ay?!

Hay Harm, so glad to hear from u hun. Im so sorry ur still feeling down n that nothing seems to be helping hun but time is a healer! The tattoo idea sounds nice hun and i bet the garden is beautiful x Love 2 u both hun n thinking about u


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk sweety
How have u been?ya i am thinking for a tattoo baby feet with angel wings around it not sure yet xxx


----------



## bubkin

hey Minxy  thanks for your help, there are so many of us testing around the same time lets hope we get some BFP's!!

hey harm, its understandable that you feel that way and don't be mad for feeling angry, it is part of the grieving process and i am sure your garden for Angel looks beautiful.
have you spoken anymore to the bereavment councellor? it will be worth your while to speak to some people in the same situation if you feel you can face it.  one step at a time, and if you fall down we are here to catch you x

hey TK its all the rumpy pumpy PoD has been getting thats given her a chipper mood


----------



## Topkat08

Im so so hun. That tattoo sounds like a really nice idea hun x 

alot of people have been asking about u x 

I agree with ya Bubs   hay PoDsY   lol x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

bubkin said:


> hey Minxy thanks for your help, there are so many of us testing around the same time lets hope we get some BFP's!!


No worries....and lots of luck to all of you who're testing same time. I'm a gatecrasher on here as it's a long time since I was on clomid (took to boost as ovulate fine) and not had any IVF since beginning of year....still ttc naturally though so who knows, maybe another miracle will happen 

Sticky vibes to you all  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Minxy,

It's nice to have someone that knows about the clomid etc. when r u due to test?! x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Topkat08 said:


> Hay Minxy,
> 
> It's nice to have someone that knows about the clomid etc. when r u due to test?! x


I'm not due to test anytime as I'm not having treatment. I don't bother testing when ttc naturally unless my AF is late....I don't see the point in putting myself through it after so many years. The times I have tested when its been late have usually ended up being early mc's (or occasional bit irregular just after IVF)....so try to leave it as long as possible.......last time conceived naturally was May 2005 (although have had early mc's/chem pg with tx too but slightly different situation then).....think I'd be in shock if we managed to actually get BFP naturally and it actually stuck....but we do still live in hope ! I'm 7/8 dpo today but my cycles are longer (30/31 days so long luteal phase) so AF not due until about 22 Oct.

Fingers crossed for lots of clomid BFPs !  

N x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TopKat,

Thanks for your reply honey and your kittie looks so sweet,I need to get a pic of my fur baby Jerry on here,he is 15 months old now but still a little cat,there so adorable arnt they?

Well today is CD31 for me and no sign of AF,Cat said the same as a few people my cd21 prog bloods would of been far to early as my cycles range between 30 and 60 days..so we will see, as FO says it's not over until the old witch shows her face eh!

How you doing anyway TK?
FO,enjoying being at home for the afternoon,are you feeling any better?

Hey Pod,hows you?feeling better

Hi to Aby,Bubs and anyone I have missed today 

Mel
x


----------



## bubkin

Minxy Just did the old CM Check, def thick and creamy, haven't been monitoring cervical position so i don'nt know a great deal about how its sitting lol it feels firm though


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

bubkin said:


> Minxy Just did the old CM Check, def thick and creamy, haven't been monitoring cervical position so i don'nt know a great deal about how its sitting lol it feels firm though


  the things we share huh ?!!

The diagram on this website is a bit graphic but may help you with CP

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Cervix_checkup_(no_description).svg

and there's this too...

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_position_frame_page.htm

If your cervix is firm then that sounds about right...follwing ovulation it returns to being low, firm and closed (just before ovulation it will be high, soft and open to help the sperm)

N x

/links


----------



## Topkat08

aww im sorry to hear that Minxy   remember miracles do happen and i hope it happens for u soon. Good luck x 

Rees ~ yep i love cats but my lil bandit is only 6 months old n he's a lil terror lol he's got a thing about jumping up at ya and nipping when ur watching the tv or something! a bit of a spoilt cat  

With regards to ovulation, i bet they done then test to early so obviously it would show that u didnt ovulate. Lets hope that either u get as bfp or af shows up so u can get started the next lot of tx x


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks T
Your kittie does sound naughty but my jerry was like that when he was tiny,he has scratched all our leather dining chairs  but with our staf bull terrior too it can be a bit noisey,whats it going to be like when baby comes... 

Yes I think it's def wrong bloods test! 

I pray we get our BFP hun


----------



## Topkat08

Has anyone read about Jolie buying her 6 year old a knife?! how bl   dy stupid is that?!

Here's the article if u want a read... http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/13102008/5/jolie-s-buying-knife-six-year-old-son-0.html x

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it  
/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

New Home Girls this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162776.new#new

Cat x


----------

